# What did you have for dinner 2nite???



## DETROITPHA357

This is what I cooked:

Spaghetti with deer meat:dr (thxs for all the tips)
Salad:dr
French Toast:dr
6Grapes:dr:dr (thxs for introducing me to it Carlos)

Now im thinking about what im going to smoke (maybe something strong:hn

So just for convo what did ya eat for dinner 2nite???


----------



## EJWells

Make sure you have a habano smoke! :tu


----------



## jmcrawf1

OH MAN!!! That looks so :dr


----------



## DETROITPHA357

More Pics.


----------



## ca21455

Would you come cook for us Booker? We had hotdogs tonight!


----------



## Old Sailor

Sara bought us Chinease, seeing how the dinner I cooked last nite got ruined. No one had an appetite after I had to have the vet put down the cat.


6 grapes......gonna have to try that Booker:tu:tu


----------



## taltos

Had a bag of microwave popcorn and several Buds. :ss


----------



## hova45

Hade some Roast beef with some yellow rice with corn. It was delicious:bl:chk:ss smoke the opus I sent you that would go great


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Some more::tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

ca21455 said:


> Would you come cook for us Booker? We had hotdogs tonight!


Ok no prob:tu


Old Sailor said:


> Sara bought us Chinease, seeing how the dinner I cooked last nite got ruined. No one had an appetite after I had to have the vet put down the cat.
> 
> 6 grapes......gonna have to try that Booker:tu:tu


sorry to hear that. Ill have some for u at the herf.



taltos said:


> Had a bag of microwave popcorn and several Buds. :ss


A-1:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

hova45 said:


> Hade some Roast beef with some yellow rice with corn. It was delicious:bl:chk:ss smoke the opus I sent you that would go great


I think I will.


----------



## Bob

Thai Vegetarian

Tom Yum spicy veggie soup

Hot Basil, Chilies, zuccini, carrots, tomato, Bok Choi...Tofu
Jasmine Rice
and a Fried rice dish...Red Chili paste and stir fried veggies.

Two glasses of Pinot Noir...


----------



## Old Sailor

6 grapes at the herf:dr:dr


----------



## Darrell

I had london broil, veggies, grilled onions, and bread. :tu:tu


----------



## hova45

Bob said:


> Thai Vegetarian
> 
> Tom Yum spicy veggie soup
> 
> Hot Basil, Chilies, zuccini, carrots, tomato, Bok Choi...Tofu
> Jasmine Rice
> and a Fried rice dish...Red Chili paste and stir fried veggies.
> 
> Two glasses of Pinot Noir...


Thats sounds really good, I am still in my transition to full vegan so it is hard but going well. except for the sushi I love sushi


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Eating late... crazy day. Had a KFC Famous Bowl with a generic diet Dr. Pepper. 

Man... I have terrible eating habits!!! :ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

hova45 said:


> Hade some Roast beef with some yellow rice with corn. It was delicious:bl:chk:ss smoke the opus I sent you that would go great





Old Sailor said:


> 6 grapes at the herf:dr:dr


Yes anything for you.:tu


----------



## replicant_argent

nice spread Booker, eating alone, eh?




nice looking meal.


Lasagna, garlic bread.


----------



## Savvy

I had deer tonight too. Butterfly Steaks from a couple of backstraps, marinated for the whole day then thrown on the grill. It was :dr. I want more deer in the freezer


----------



## hova45

Now I want to have some deer all of a sudden


----------



## hova45

SmokeyJoe said:


> Eating late... crazy day. Had a KFC Famous Bowl with a generic diet Dr. Pepper.
> 
> Man... I have terrible eating habits!!! :ss


I would expect better habit form you:r:chk:chk:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

replicant_argent said:


> nice spread Booker, eating alone, eh?nice looking meal.Lasagna, garlic bread.


nope me and my girl



Savvy said:


> I had deer tonight too. Butterfly Steaks from a couple of backstraps, marinated for the whole day then thrown on the grill. It was :dr. I want more deer in the freezer


Man I should have been over your house.



hova45 said:


> Now I want to have some deer all of a sudden


Come to 1of my herfs and Ill cook you some.o


----------



## mugwump

My wife was on a '50s kick so she made a wonderful chicken divan. Due to our schedules Sunday is the only night of the week that she cooks so I'm usually happy just to not be in the kitchen for one night.

It's been raining all day long so I'm looking forward to putting the kids to bed and sitting out on the porch with one of the cigars that JaKaAch sent me in a newbie bomb.


----------



## SmokeyJoe

hova45 said:


> I would expect better habit form you:r:chk:chk:ss


:r I know, I know...

Last night I had a wonderful 8oz. filet mignon paired with a succulent crab cake with a twice baked potato and a tasty vegetable medley. Enjoyed a couple of glasses of a tasty cabernet sauvignon with it.

Followed the meal with a chocolate chess pie a la mode. Later, I enjoyed a glass of Graham's Six Grapes Port with a "La Flor Dominicana" Chisel. :ss

Sounds a little better than my famous bowl and generic diet Dr. Pepper. :r


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

DETROITPHA357 said:


> This is what I cooked:
> 
> Spaghetti with deer meat:dr (thxs for all the tips)
> Salad:dr
> French Toast:dr
> 6Grapes:dr:dr (thxs for introducing me to it Carlos)
> 
> Now im thinking about what im going to smoke (maybe something strong:hn
> 
> So just for convo what did ya eat for dinner 2nite???


you had Speghet!... a salad, and FRENCH TOAST?!
you are truly gone over the cliff book, I know what would end your night great, Fire up a Nasty :r:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> you had Speghet!... a salad, and FRENCH TOAST?!
> you are truly gone over the cliff book, I know what would end your night great, Fire up a Nasty :r:tu


LOL no thxs. How about a rum dip


----------



## DETROITPHA357

VERY DISAPPOINTED NOW I just had a La Aurora Ruby some1sent me and it wouldnt stay lit, burned uneven, and now im crying What a way to end a good nite.


----------



## EJWells

DETROITPHA357 said:


> VERY DISAPPOINTED NOW I just had a La Aurora Ruby some1sent me and it wouldnt stay lit, burned uneven, and now im crying What a way to end a good nite.


Sorry to hear that bro.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

EJWells said:


> Sorry to hear that bro.


Gn............................


----------



## Alyks

Had a nice roast with mash taters, and some homegrown veggies to go with that.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy

Calling Texas Toast French Toast is like calling the Olive Garden Sunday dinner at Grandma's. 

Gotta love Venison. My brother turned his last deer into a whole lotta jerky.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

DETROITPHA357 said:


> VERY DISAPPOINTED NOW I just had a La Aurora Ruby some1sent me and it wouldnt stay lit, burned uneven, and now im crying What a way to end a good nite.


see- should have just gave it to me and ended your sorrow =]
FIre up some of those cigars i sent you home with man- No way in hell there all gone lol


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Decided the splurge a little since it was a special occasion and went to..
Taco Bell!!
:tu


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Freakin' busy night. I grabbed a cup of Top Ramen and a few cups of coffee.... bleh.

Glad to see some of you boys are eating good tonite 



However, I went out to breakfast with my wife this morning after work and we had a really nice meal. Started off with Mimosa's and fruit. Moved on to Eggs Florentine (Benedict with Hollandaise, Spinach and Avocado) followed by a side of wild boar sausage and toast with homeade boysenberry jam. Finished it off with a nice cup of espresso. It was the perfect meal


----------



## Ski1215

Came home after a long freakin day (see thread) and my parents ordered me a chicken parm grinder. Mom and dad actually ordered me something! Had pop tarts and a beer for breakfast. Vitamin water and dirt for lunch underneath a jeep cherokee in the woods.


----------



## havana_lover

I had bugger king for dinner lastnight.. 

for breakfast Im making a sammich with egg and the rest of the turkey bacon moms sent me ummmmm good..


----------



## RGD

I had 1/2 cup of homemade chicken noodle soup and 1/2 of a garlic biscuit (also homemade). :tu
Then had a Torano 1916 with a Crystal Light Pink Lemonade.


:ss

Ron


----------



## ScottishSmoker

My parents and some of their friends are in town, so we went out for a nice dinner...I had a Bleeding Rare 16 oz. New York Strip served with a really nice pile of freshly steamed veggies and rice pilaf...washed it down with a double Corazon Silver followed by a Davidoff Millenium Blend Lonsdale...mmmm


----------



## Andyman

Hit a joint called Texas roadhouse..

Had an 8oz Fillet Steamed Broccoli and loaded mashed potatoes..



Fillet was oh so tender!! Damn fine dinner...


----------



## Eustace

We got off the boat late so we picked up chicken cheese steaks on the way home.

But for lunch it was a turkey, tomato, avocado, sandwich on pumpernickel followed up by a couple coronas and a RP 1992.


----------



## Papichulo

I just had some freshly made Pho! Hmmmm good! For all of you that have no idea, it is rare shaved tender steak dropped into a vietamese beef/chicken stock base with basil, cilantro, bean sprouts and lime juice.


----------



## dayplanner

Homemade :chk and dumplings!


----------



## Papichulo

cquon said:


> Homemade :chk and dumplings!


hmmmmmmm. and you are only up the road a bit. Are you going to the Rocky Patel or LGC Saturday this month?


----------



## Stog-a-Boy

16oz T-Bone, cheddar mashed potatoes, green beans


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Deer Burgers and a baked onion.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Kayak_Rat said:


> Deer Burgers and a baked onion.


CopyCat!!!


----------



## Papichulo

Stog-a-Boy said:


> 16oz T-Bone, cheddar mashed potatoes, green beans


Sounds good, but that will kill my diet!


----------



## fireman43

Just finished my 2nd slice of pepperoni pizza from Luigi's, the local shop. It was:dr


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Papichulo said:


> Sounds good, but that will kill my diet!


What diet?



fireman43 said:


> Just finished my 2nd slice of pepperoni pizza from Luigi's, the local shop. It was:dr


:dr


----------



## solafid3

Wheat Rotini, Garlic Tomato Sauce, and George Foremaned Chicken.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

DETROITPHA357 said:


> CopyCat!!!


No way!! My cigar smoked fine........:ss


----------



## Papichulo

fireman43 said:


> Just finished my 2nd slice of pepperoni pizza from Luigi's, the local shop. It was:dr


:fu come on guys, you are really making it hard for me to diet. Bastages:chk


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Kayak_Rat said:


> No way!! My cigar smoked fine........:ss


LOL That hurt U r a Azz:chk:chk


----------



## fireman43

Papichulo said:


> :fu come on guys, you are really making it hard for me to diet. Bastages:chk


 It would be even worse if technology were advanced to the point of having taste and smell perception over the WWW. :r


----------



## Kayak_Rat

DETROITPHA357 said:


> LOL That hurt U r a Azz:chk:chk


I never claimed to be anything but....:tu

You know I got nothing but respect for ya!!


----------



## dayplanner

Papichulo said:


> hmmmmmmm. and you are only up the road a bit. Are you going to the Rocky Patel or LGC Saturday this month?


Nope, I'll be "haulin' the mail."


----------



## RGD

Papichulo said:


> :fu come on guys, you are really making it hard for me to diet. Bastages:chk


Hey I'm there with ya! Check out my last nights dinner - tonight was 1/2 of a hot dog plain with no bun, three french fries, two spoons of baked beans with nothing added. An orange crystal light and a RP Sun Grown. :tu

I might splurge later though and have a few spoonfuls of no sugar added low fat ice cream - 

Ron


----------



## Papichulo

RGD said:


> Hey I'm there with ya! Check out my last nights dinner - tonight was 1/2 of a hot dog plain with no bun, three french fries, two spoons of baked beans with nothing added. An orange crystal light and a RP Sun Grown. :tu
> 
> I might splurge later though and have a few spoonfuls of no sugar added low fat ice cream -
> 
> Ron


I guess this what we get with mid-life and over doing it in the past. But, it sure tasted good to eat whatever and whenever I wanted to. It just caught up with me. :r


----------



## Darrell

I had some Mojito chicken and veggies. :tu


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Freakin' busy days!!!

Protein Shake can of tuna and a Cohiba Cigarette.......


----------



## hollywood

Tonight was 8oz. thin Round steak grilled and then sauted with Portobellos, red & yellow peppers, onions, garlic, and a Balsamic sauce. All over 1 1/2 cup of angel-hair pasta. On the side was 2 cups of my BLT caeser salad.


Splurged with 1 Harp lager.


----------



## Andyman

hollywood said:


> Tonight was 8oz. thin Round steak grilled and then sauted with Portobellos, red & yellow peppers, onions, garlic, and a Balsamic sauce. All over 1 1/2 cup of angel-hair pasta. On the side was 2 cups of my BLT caeser salad.
> 
> Splurged with 1 Harp lager.


Your killing me here...


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Meatloaf:dr
Corn on the cob:dr
Noodles:dr
Beer:dr
Cigar NONE

This new girlfriend of mine sure can cook, Yall might be getting a invite to a wedding next year:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Stog-a-Boy

BBQ Burger and bottomless basket of steak fries at Red Robin :dr


----------



## Darrell

We had sausage and salad. :tu


----------



## glking

Went to Famous Daves & had ribs, brisket, & sausage.


----------



## fireman43

Chili dogs with fries topped with cheddar and bacon.


----------



## Eternal Rider

Chicken with stir fry veggies over rice. 

YUMMY


----------



## preludese111

Tonight, I broke in the new grill with some Beer Brats. Always a good, delicious, simple meal, and with a Budweiser and a cigar while grilling w/ some buddies, it was good stuff.


----------



## kg6smx

Home made Chicken Pot Pie

Desert was an RP Sungrown


----------



## icehog3

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Meatloaf:dr
> Corn on the cob:dr
> Noodles:dr
> Beer:dr
> Cigar NONE
> 
> This new girlfriend of mine sure can cook, Yall might be getting a invite to a wedding next year:chk:chk:chk


Can we get meatloaf at the reception? :dr


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> Can we get meatloaf at the reception? :dr


Lets wait until next year b4we starting making our request. I have to see if I can be a good young man for a full year then I know it's all good.


----------



## volfan

I had some "blazin'" wings from Buffalo Wild Wings and they were indeed blazing. 

scottie


----------



## icehog3

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Lets wait until next year b4we starting making our request. I have to see if I can be a good young man for a full year then I know it's all good.


I hear ya, loud and clear!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> I hear ya, loud and clear!


Unless I get drunk and jump the broom with my eyes closed.

Just ate a corned beef sandwich but not sure whats for dinner


----------



## fireman43

I have a crock pot full of shredded chicken breast and salsa that's been going since this morning. Gonna toss some on a tortilla with some sour cream and Tabasco and a big glass of sweet tea. :dr


----------



## DETROITPHA357

fireman43 said:


> I have a crock pot full of shredded chicken breast and salsa that's been going since this morning. Gonna toss some on a tortilla with some sour cream and Tabasco and a big glass of sweet tea. :dr


Hummm how much would a plane ticket cost to come and have dinner with you.


----------



## fireman43

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hummm how much would a plane ticket cost to come and have dinner with you.


Too much, but you're more than welcome to come on down and partake. I'll save you a plate. :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

fireman43 said:


> Too much, but you're more than welcome to come on down and partake. I'll save you a plate. :tu


LOL Thxs. Im going to sleep right now. Tired azz heck Very long week.:hn


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Today was a good day..... had eggs florentine that looked almost like this:



a side of wild boar sausage and a cup of strong coffee.... it was beautiful


----------



## DETROITPHA357

LasciviousXXX said:


> Today was a good day..... had eggs florentine that looked almost like this:
> 
> a side of wild boar sausage and a cup of strong coffee.... it was beautiful


That looks:dr:dr:dr


----------



## volfan

I just got finished with 18 Blazin' hot wings from Buffalo Wild Wings. I will be consuming an ice cold after-dinner beer and a cigar for desert.

scottie


----------



## Stog-a-Boy

Hamburger helper taco something or another, pretty good. Yours sounds better though Scottie! :dr


----------



## volfan

Stog-a-Boy said:


> Hamburger helper taco something or another, pretty good. Yours sounds better though Scottie! :dr


I can not taste anything right now so I am not sure about that Evan.

scottie


----------



## jmcrawf1

Cajun Turkey and colby jack on a hoagie roll w/ some spicy mayonnaise, because i'm just too lazy to cook tonite.


----------



## rx2010

Cheesy Chicken and Rice

mm mm


----------



## stinkie

pork loin roast smoked with apple wood left overs from yesterday. baby limas in butter. and a yuengling lager to wash it down. and for desert some cherry dump cake. and a LA Vieja Hanbanna camoroon after.


stinkie:ss


----------



## LAMF

its thanksgiving here so I will be having turkey


----------



## fireman43

Tacos


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Pork Chop Broccoli rice
OJ
No smoke as of yet:tu
This Girlfriend thing is cool.


----------



## Ron1YY

Baby back ribs three ways

Carolina Sweet Sauce
Memphis Sauce
SnkByt Sauce

Corn on the Cob

Salads ( Potatoe, Mac & Slaw)

Ron


----------



## Blueface

Cuban fried pork chunks
White rice with red kidney beans
Fried plantains
Cuban style tamal with olive oil and garlic mojo over it


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ron1YY said:


> Baby back ribs three ways
> 
> Carolina sweet
> Memphis
> *SnkByt*
> 
> Corn on the Cob
> 
> Salads ( Potatoe, Mac & Slaw)
> 
> Ron


What a min, U had your ribs with SnkByt 3ways. Hummmmmmm


Blueface said:


> Cuban fried pork chunks
> White rice with red kidney beans
> Fried plantains
> Cuban style tamal with olive oil and garlic mojo over it


:dr:dr:dr


----------



## Ron1YY

DETROITPHA357 said:


> What a min, U had your ribs with SnkByt 3ways. Hummmmmmm
> :dr:dr:dr


:r I edited it so you know what I meant :r

Ron


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Echo, my wife, made a damn fine dinner tonight.

Slow roasted pot roast with garlic, onions and leeks in a spicy mustard sauce. :dr


----------



## dayplanner

LasciviousXXX said:


> Echo, my wife, made a damn fine dinner tonight.
> 
> Slow roasted pot roast with garlic, onions and leeks in a spicy mustard sauce. :dr


Dayummmmm, sounds very tasty!

Smoked some chicken tonight, and made some zucchini au gratin (zucchini, onions, and Gruyère cheese).


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ron1YY said:


> :r I edited it so you know what I meant :r
> 
> Ron


2late the damage is donw


LasciviousXXX said:


> Echo, my wife, made a damn fine dinner tonight.
> 
> Slow roasted pot roast with garlic, onions and leeks in a spicy mustard sauce. :dr





cquon said:


> Dayummmmm, sounds very tasty!
> 
> Smoked some chicken tonight, and made some zucchini au gratin (zucchini, onions, and Gruyère cheese).


I need to come over yall house for dinner 1day.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

DETROITPHA357 said:


> 2late the damage is donw
> 
> I need to come over yall house for dinner 1day.


Any time my brother :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

LasciviousXXX said:


> Any time my brother :tu


:tu:tu


----------



## adsantos13

Made Cheeseburgers for myself, my wife and my mother in law tonight. 

The patties were 75% Sirloin, 25% Chuck. Mixed in some finely diced onions, chopped parsley, a dab of Ketchup, a couple dabs of Worcestershire sauce Sauce, about a teaspoon of Old Bay, salt, cracked pepper, and garlic powder. Melted Monterrey Jack on top...

On the side, I chopped a bunch of raw veggies and served hummous to dip them in.

Weird combo, but what can I say I need to hit the supermarket and choices were limited...


----------



## DETROITPHA357

adsantos13 said:


> Made Cheeseburgers for myself, my wife and my mother in law tonight.
> 
> The patties were 75% Sirloin, 25% Chuck. Mixed in some finely diced onions, chopped parsley, a dab of Ketchup, a couple dabs of Worcestershire sauce Sauce, about a teaspoon of Old Bay, salt, cracked pepper, and garlic powder. Melted Monterrey Jack on top...
> 
> On the side, I chopped a bunch of raw veggies and served hummous to dip them in.
> 
> Weird combo, but what can I say I need to hit the supermarket and choices were limited...


U just alil old chef i c.


----------



## adsantos13

Blueface said:


> Cuban fried pork chunks
> White rice with red kidney beans
> Fried plantains
> Cuban style tamal with olive oil and garlic mojo over it


Masitas! :dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## kansashat

Tuna casserole. The wife now makes it with Yellowfin tuna packed in olive oil & peas w/pearl onions.

Used to hate it......now I love it! :tu


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

sorry guys for stepping up the par, but my schooling really requires me too haha 

2- Salmon fillet's pan saute'd, with the addition of a tarragon and thyme sprig to infuse the oil.
+served with a fresh citrus Buerr Blanc "butter sauce"

-Wild Mushroom and Parmesan Risotto

-Roasted fresh Ratatouilli


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> sorry guys for stepping up the par, but my schooling really requires me too haha
> 
> 2- Salmon fillet's pan saute'd, with the addition of a tarragon and thyme sprig to infuse the oil.
> +served with a fresh citrus Buerr Blanc "butter sauce"
> 
> -Wild Mushroom and Parmesan Risotto
> 
> -Roasted fresh Ratatouilli


NICE!

Now just make me anything with a Bechamel sauce and I'm your new best friend :tu


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

LasciviousXXX said:


> NICE!
> 
> Now just make me anything with a Bechamel sauce and I'm your new best friend :tu


Hell, a white sauce, Cream, white stock, preferably poultry, You got it ANY time!
sachet of a bay leaf, pepper corns, thyme and parsley stem IN or out 
...No Espagnole?


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Brown sauces are great but I HEAVILY lean towards the white sauces. I'm a huge fan of French and Italian food so the Bechamel is my standard to make other sauces.

Huge fan of Mornay and Nantua (YUM) sauces. Basically give me pasta with a rich sauce and I'm in heaven.

Don't know if I told you or not but when I was in college I was apprenticing under two Chefs from NY who basically taught me how to love the culinary arts. That's why I was so stoked when I saw that you were going to the Le' Cordon Bleu academy :tu


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

LasciviousXXX said:


> Brown sauces are great but I HEAVILY lean towards the white sauces. I'm a huge fan of French and Italian food so the Bechamel is my standard to make other sauces.
> 
> Huge fan of Mornay and Nantua (YUM) sauces. Basically give me pasta with a rich sauce and I'm in heaven.
> 
> Don't know if I told you or not but when I was in college I was apprenticing under two Chefs from NY who basically taught me how to love the culinary arts. That's why I was so stoked when I saw that you were going to the Le' Cordon Bleu academy :tu


Awesome man!
well hell if pasta is your thing i really gotta assist you some time if you are going for a Bolognese sause some time, Freaking PERFECT with some fresh made fettucini noodles- a.p flour, somelina flour, eggs, and hell you got yourself some great noodles!
I may start a COOKING with a chef thread some time, if you would like to assist me please do, here n there post a picture tutorial on a recipe or something, give the people of CS a taste of the culinary art's :tu

and if you have NOT tried a Gnocchi dough, i have a great recipe for you, light dumplings with a white sauce/clarified butter, whats NOT to love!


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

IM already excited for tomorrow!
Probably shooting for a Saut'eed pork Piccatta, with a Pasta in a cheese sauce, possibly some Minestrone soup on the side, Woofta, today is barely over and can hardly wait for what tomorrow has to bring, :tu


----------



## rx2010

delicious homemade from scratch brownies for dessert, yum!


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

rx2010 said:


> delicious homemade from scratch brownies for dessert, yum!


Oh MAN! come on haha ill cook for you ANY DAY if you bake me some nummy num nums!!!
im a horrible baker haha, never been a fan of MEASURING. pft.. is savory cooking Whats that?


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> I may start a COOKING with a chef thread some time, if you would like to assist me please do, here n there post a picture tutorial on a recipe or something, give the people of CS a taste of the culinary art's :tu


I'm all over that brother!! I love to cook, it just seems I never have enough time now-a-days though. I'll have to change that  I would love to assist if you start a thread like that, we could balance each other out becuase pastry Chef was my favorite rotation!!! I make a mean Apricot Panna Cotta.



Guitarman-S.T- said:


> and if you have NOT tried a Gnocchi dough, i have a great recipe for you, light dumplings with a white sauce/clarified butter, whats NOT to love!


I'm a fan of Gnocchi if done correctly. I used to make a Spinach/Ricotta/Fennel Gnocchi that was to die for.

Seems like we've got a lot in common bro... the love of Metal, Fine Cuisine, Cigars... and well, we're both just bad-ass :r


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

LasciviousXXX said:


> I'm all over that brother!! I love to cook, it just seems I never have enough time now-a-days though. I'll have to change that  I would love to assist if you start a thread like that, we could balance each other out becuase pastry Chef was my favorite rotation!!! I make a mean Apricot Panna Cotta.
> 
> I'm a fan of Gnocchi if done correctly. I used to make a Spinach/Ricotta/Fennel Gnocchi that was to die for.
> 
> Seems like we've got a lot in common bro... the love of Metal, Fine Cuisine, Cigars... and well, we're both just bad-ass :r


haha WELL said!
you will def have to shoot me your gnocchi recipe with what ever sauce you serve with it!
Very easy to make, but to prepare them correctly you must watch how you knead the dough, if to much, they wont be soft enough, for that Little Pillow consistency:tu and i sure as hell wouldnt mind a pastry chef making me some yummtastic Metals fuels!
Im a huge fan, just havent had luck in the field, i could probably decorate a mean cake though 
DAMN we need to cook and herf it up some night haha


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Sounds good bro, if you ever come out to AZ you're invited to the casa... you make dinner, I'll handle dessert and cigars 

I'm always down for a cook-out HERF


----------



## doctorcue

Two McChickens, large fries, and a medium Coke. 

Hey... I got home late.


----------



## havana_lover

pizza with ham and olives from my fav pizza place..


----------



## RPB67

Baked Ziti with some salad.


----------



## Demented

Broiled round steak, marinaded in bourbon and herbs, kale sauteed with bacon and a port reduction.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

LasciviousXXX said:


> Sounds good bro, if you ever come out to AZ you're invited to the casa... you make dinner, I'll handle dessert and cigars
> 
> I'm always down for a cook-out HERF


You got it!
Same goes to you if your in the vegas area :tu
Hey by the way, are there any herfs in our mid way any time soon, or have there been one? I still have little experience in arizona and if the drive isnt to far id be interested in HErf'n It UP! with the triple X man!


----------



## 68TriShield

a Flounder fillet toped with Crabmeat and Scallops...


----------



## The Professor

2 cans of tuna with salt, pepper, and a little deli mustard and 2 dill pickle spears. lots of protein, acceptable flavor, and only took me 90 seconds to prepare. :tu :r


----------



## Stog-a-Boy

General Tso's Chicken, Fried Rice


----------



## DETROITPHA357

The Professor said:


> 2 cans of tuna with salt, pepper, and a little deli mustard and 2 dill pickle spears. lots of protein, acceptable flavor, and only took me 90 seconds to prepare. :tu :r


Your going to be skiny in a min.


----------



## fireman43

Ham and turkey with cheese sandwich, Blazin Buffalo Ranch Doritos, and lemonade. Currently snacking on some trail mix.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

fireman43 said:


> Ham and turkey with cheese sandwich, Blazin Buffalo Ranch Doritos, and lemonade. Currently snacking on some trail mix.


Yall eat good around here.
:dr


----------



## rx2010

Parmesan Paprika Chicken with baked potatoes and broccoli


and some buttermilk cream pie for dessert.. wives are good!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

rx2010 said:


> Parmesan Paprika Chicken with baked potatoes and broccoli
> 
> and some buttermilk cream pie for dessert.. *wives are good*!


I wouldnt know.


----------



## rx2010

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I wouldnt know.


you should try it out

now I only eat ramen if I WANT to:tu


----------



## hornitosmonster

Green Chile Enchiladas (Made with Hatch Green Chile of course)...Spanish Rice on the side. :ss


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

nothing special, when life has me up in its grasps my ole stand by, Freak'n fired up my wok and gave it hell haha, stir fried chicken, with a light orange, pepper glaze, simple fried rice, and that was about it. If only i had the patience i would have loved to fire up my fryer and made some crab rangoons- Oh how i love them :dr


----------



## adsantos13

Went to a local Dominican diner tonight...

Had Chicharones (deep fried pork belly, skin on :dr), mojo with red beans, white rice, and tostones...Yum.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

A pepperoni & cheese hot pocket and some "Havana" black beans left over from last night.


----------



## BigFrankMD

WAWA sub. Im fat IRL.


----------



## shaggy

The Professor said:


> 2 cans of tuna with salt, pepper, and a little deli mustard and 2 dill pickle spears. lots of protein, acceptable flavor, and only took me 90 seconds to prepare. :tu :r


that sounds like what my dinner would eat...:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

hornitosmonster said:


> Green Chile Enchiladas (Made with Hatch Green Chile of course)...Spanish Rice on the side. :ss


:dr



adsantos13 said:


> Went to a local Dominican diner tonight...
> 
> Had Chicharones (*deep fried pork belly, skin on* :dr), mojo with red beans, white rice, and tostones...Yum.






Corona Gigante said:


> A pepperoni & cheese hot pocket and some "Havana" black beans left over from last night.


Now were cooking


----------



## kg6smx

Haven't had dinner yet, but have some ham and Pinto beans simmering in the crock pot all day....they're gonna love me at work tommorow.


----------



## fireman43

Steak & Cheese Panini (Stouffers) and a box/6 Steak Quesidillas(TGI Fridays). Didn't feel like cooking and I was already at WalMart.:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

fireman43 said:


> Steak & Cheese Panini (Stouffers) and a box/6 Steak Quesidillas*(TGI Fridays). *Didn't feel like cooking and I was already at WalMart.:tu


R U that far ahead of us


----------



## fireman43

DETROITPHA357 said:


> R U that far ahead of us


An hour.:tu

Edit: I see what you're getting at now Booker....No, not THAT far ahead.:r:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

fireman43 said:


> An hour.:tu


Oh


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Well, since this has turned into the meal thread I'll post what I made for breakfast. This morning I woke up refreshed and brewed some coffee. Then made some sweet italian sausage and poached eggs with hollandaise sauce. This is becoming my favorite breakfast!!

Now I'm smoking a new release Boli Gold Medal :tu


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Dry Rub BBQ Beef Ribs with Mashed Potato's. Simple, yet elegant :r


Oh yeah, had a RyJ Hermoso #2 this morning.... getting decent.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

LasciviousXXX said:


> Well, since this has turned into the meal thread I'll post what I made for breakfast. This morning I woke up refreshed and brewed some coffee. Then made some sweet italian sausage and poached eggs with hollandaise sauce. This is becoming my favorite breakfast!!
> 
> Now I'm smoking a new release Boli Gold Medal :tu


I had one of those last nite, not to bad. for me fresh brewed coffee grits eggs and a rum dipped nat cigar.:dr



LasciviousXXX said:


> Dry Rub BBQ Beef Ribs with Mashed Potato's. Simple, yet elegant :r
> 
> Oh yeah, had a RyJ Hermoso #2 this morning.... getting decent.


Monte no.2:ss


----------



## RPB67

Just had some haddock with some pan seared veggies.

Salad with blue cheeze and some great Merlot.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Crazy busy day. Only time for an Italian baguette and some Hummus on the side. Cohiba Cigarette and off to work I go!


----------



## fireman43

Going to have some pork chops w/ John Boy and Billy sauce, julienne potatoes and some pasta salad later.


----------



## shaggy

cabbage roll caserole.....yummy


----------



## fireman43

shaggy said:


> cabbage roll caserole.....yummy


:dr:dr:dr Haven't had that in years.


----------



## 68TriShield

Lightly breaded Chicken breasts with snkbyt sauce on the side..


----------



## RGD

One half a hot dog - no bun - and two spoons of baked beans - :tu


:ss


Ron


----------



## Seanohue

BDubs (Buffalo Wild Wings) 8 boneless wings, hot sauce


----------



## rborrell

Put a roast of beef on the BBQ spit for 2 hours. Preped it with Montreal Spice Rub mixed with Emeril's Essence. Mashed potatos, yorkshire pudding and gravy with apple crisp for desert.


----------



## stinkie

we had a beef shoulder roast with my special rub smoked with cherry wood. baked potatos and yams, steamed broccoli and salad. for desert pumpkin mousse pie. and a natonal brand nicaraguan robusto. very yummy.


stinkie:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

My lodge has a all u can eat taste feast I had:
Ribs, corned beef, green beans, rice, gravy Heck I had alot of stuff.:dr:dr Now im enroute to my loc bar with my bro from nyc for old school nite.:chk


----------



## rx2010

had some brats over at a friends house


----------



## shaggy

DETROITPHA357 said:


> My lodge has a all u can eat taste feast I had:
> Ribs, corned beef, green beans, rice, gravy Heck I had alot of stuff.:dr:dr Now im enroute to my loc bar with my bro from nyc for old school nite.:chk


man u could drive them to bankruptcy bro...take it easy on them :chk


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Kahlua Pulled Pork and spinach.... mmmmm


----------



## Steve

My wife's homemade spaghetti sauce over whole grain pasta and her homemade garlic bread with a couple of glasses of Cab. Finishing up know with a HdM Dark Knight II


----------



## pbrennan10

2 mcdonalds double cheeseburgers

plain.


----------



## RPB67

Last night took kids for Chinese food and had some Sushi as well. 

Oh yeah........a few White mai Tais as well.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Today I had baked chicken green beans, broccoli and juice. 
Ok were on a diet now


----------



## fireman43

I've had a roast in the crock pot all day with some red onions and potatoes. As soon as the wife gets home from work in a couple hours, I am going to go to town on it because it smells :dr:dr:dr


----------



## Bobb

So far dinner has been a dill pickle and half a cookie (chocolate chip.) I get off work soon and I'm going to go home and make myself a frozen pizza...that way I have breakfast for tomorrow as well 

I can't wait until the weekend when I have time to cook a good meal.


----------



## DUCK

i made korean chicken for aaron and i.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DUCK said:


> i made korean chicken for aaron and i.


Dont spoil him
:tg


----------



## newmanium79

I had an amazing Vegetable Lasagna that my gf made. It was the first time she made it and the dish was fantastic. It definitely will be in the regular rotation. :tu


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Protein shake and a can of tuna.... gotta be good for the upcoming holiday season LOL


----------



## cookieboy364

golden arches. little one loves the playland


----------



## rack04

Cooked out beef fajitas and took this time to smoke a Padron Londres Maduro.


----------



## sailchaser

Threw a pot roast in the crook pot with onions carrots and potatoes and let it cook all day then threw a pumpkin pie in the oven to top off the first fall dinner of the season,finished over ate and grabbed a CAO Gold and took a walk down the street to look at the bay and enjoy the fog rolling in off the lake and the smoke rolling off the end of the stick. Not a bad way to spend the day:ss


----------



## 68TriShield

fireman43 said:


> I've had a roast in the crock pot all day with some red onions and potatoes. As soon as the wife gets home from work in a couple hours, I am going to go to town on it because it smells :dr:dr:dr





sailchaser said:


> Threw a pot roast in the crook pot with onions carrots and potatoes and let it cook all day then threw a pumpkin pie in the oven to top off the first fall dinner of the season,finished over ate and grabbed a CAO Gold and took a walk down the street to look at the bay and enjoy the fog rolling in off the lake and the smoke rolling off the end of the stick. Not a bad way to spend the day:ss


must've been something in the air yesterday.We had pot roast as well..


----------



## Steve

Spicy Thai Soup with shrimp, garlic, and leaks. Yum Yum!


----------



## dayplanner

A big a$$ pot of homemade pork chili!

Damn, it was good too!


----------



## fireman43

cquon said:


> A big a$$ pot of homemade pork chili!
> 
> Damn, it was good too!


:dr:dr My wife and I were talking a few days ago about how is was getting to be chili time again.

Edit: I haven't eaten yet. Don't know, maybe a sandwich later.


----------



## 68TriShield

Pork Tenderloin...


----------



## Steve

Hallelujah! Not oly is it cooling off, but the flounder are comming in. Hoping to have _FRESH_ stuffed flounder Saturday night :tu



fireman43 said:


> :dr:dr My wife and I were talking a few days ago about how is was getting to be chili time again.


----------



## The Professor

some kind of low-cal, vegan Indian curry with some chick peas added. it was pretty good (but probably too high in fat)....


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Bratwurst with a bottle of water.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Steve said:


> Spicy Thai Soup with shrimp, garlic, and leaks. Yum Yum!


Looks good:dr



cquon said:


> A big a$$ pot of homemade pork chili!
> 
> Damn, it was good too!


:dr



LasciviousXXX said:


> Bratwurst with a bottle of water.


Thats all


----------



## havana_lover

Steve said:


> Hallelujah! Not oly is it cooling off, but the flounder are comming in. Hoping to have _FRESH_ stuffed flounder Saturday night :tu


:bn

I hate you..... :dr:dr:dr

J/K of course..

Moms in town so a nice home cooked meal german style.. yummy


----------



## fireman43

We went out to the country diner here and I had meatloaf and mash potatoes and gravy over a bed of rice, with stuffing and hushpuppies. It didn't suck.:tu


----------



## RPB67

Chinese food and Mai Tais .


----------



## Mark C

Last night was molasses glazed pork roast with black pepper dumplings and roasted asparagus. Far exceeded my expectations. Pork is a delicious thing when it's not overcooked to hell.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Thats all


Unfortunately yeah, busy as shit yesterday so that was what was available.

Before coming to work today my wife made some dry-rub Pork Ribs that were OUT OF THIS WORLD!!! Seriously, the best freakin' ribs I've ever tasted. She should enter that into a contest... she'd win LOL


----------



## 68TriShield

fireman43 said:


> We went out to the country diner here and I had meatloaf and mash potatoes and gravy over a bed of rice, with stuffing and hushpuppies. It didn't suck.:tu


carbs carbs and carbs on top of carbs :r


----------



## 68TriShield

Oh right,I made some wonderfully juicy burgers on the grill.:dr


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Had a kick-ass breakfast today again. Asparagus Benedict with a side of smoked bacon and a morning mimosa. It was good :tu


----------



## 68TriShield

LasciviousXXX said:


> Had a kick-ass breakfast today again. Asparagus Benedict with a side of smoked bacon and a morning mimosa. It was good :tu


yum


----------



## rx2010

had some chili-cheese nachos with my wife's homemade chili, mm mm


----------



## DETROITPHA357

2day I had:

Roast Beef
roasted potato's 
rice
salad 
pink lemonaid

Now4a smoke & glass of 6grapes...


----------



## AAlmeter

homemade italian venison/pork sausage with pasta & sauce


----------



## fireman43

Tacos


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DETROITPHA357 said:


> 2day I had:
> 
> Roast Beef
> roasted potato's
> rice
> salad
> pink lemonaid
> 
> Now4a smoke & glass of 6grapes...


Lost my urge for a smoke, just had to go get on my lil daughter so instead I had a Twix candy bay go figure.
still debating onthe 6grapes and smoke.


----------



## Perry72

Marinated steaks with loaded baked potatoes and grilled squash and zuchini. Had a nice South Australian shiraz with it.....:tu


----------



## taltos

Homemade pulled pork and Spanish rice.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Carne Asada Tacos with Jalepeno and lime.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Grilled chicken salad:dr:dr:dr
My daughter feed me some grapes


----------



## 68TriShield

Chicken on the grill...


----------



## stevefrench

Hot turkey sandwich with stuffing.:tu


----------



## dayplanner

Shrimp and pasta, my own recipe. "Taste so good, it'll make you slap yo mama!"


----------



## mustang1

Steak and eggs...breakfast for dinner oh yeah!:dr


----------



## LasciviousXXX

cquon said:


> Shrimp and pasta, my own recipe. "Taste so good, it'll make you slap yo mama!"


Mmmmm, I love slapping Mama's....

I also love shrimp, what a COMBO! :dr


----------



## 68TriShield

mustang1 said:


> Steak and eggs...breakfast for dinner oh yeah!:dr


Breaky for dinner is a favorite at our house...


----------



## Perry72

Grilled pork chops with honey habenero BBQ sauce, mashed potatoes and brocoli. i didn't eat the brocoli....eewwww:tg


----------



## replicant_argent

BLTs on english muffin toast.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

LasciviousXXX said:


> Mmmmm, I love slapping Mama's....
> 
> I also love shrimp, what a COMBO! :dr


Do u eat shrimp 1st then slap mama's or slap mamas then eat shrimp:sl


----------



## replicant_argent

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Do u eat shrimp 1st then slap mama's or slap mamas then eat shrimp:sl


Could be that Mama eats the shrimp........


----------



## LasciviousXXX

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Do u eat shrimp 1st then slap mama's or slap mamas then eat shrimp:sl


I'm pretty talented at multi-tasking so I slap Mama while I'm eating shrimp 

:r


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Ok now I'm REALLY in the mood for shrimp HAHAHA


----------



## Papichulo

Seared ahi tuna steak with a home made Ecuadorian style shrimp ceviche with just a little blood orange juice and mustard. I love my wife:tu


----------



## krash

Grilled pork chops.:dr


----------



## Darrell

Home made beef stew. :tu


----------



## fireman43

Does coffee and Marlboro's count seeing as how I didn't actually eat them?


----------



## kg6smx

Walked into the house tonight to the smell of Turkey and Dressing, Gravy and rice. Yummy


----------



## rack04

Last night I had pizza with a couple beers.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

LasciviousXXX said:


> I'm pretty talented at multi-tasking so I slap Mama while I'm eating shrimp
> 
> :r


:r:r:r


----------



## Bigga Petey

My son is coming over with his girlfriend.
Got some cajun marinated chicken breasts on the grill along with some grilled zuchini.


Good thread!


----------



## fireman43

Chicken Enchiladas. :tu


----------



## Darrell

Grilled chicken and green beans. :tu


----------



## Steve

Jerked King Mackerel with Latke and a Cesar Salad


----------



## rx2010

Steve said:


> Jerked King Mackerel with Latke and a Cesar Salad


looks good

I had leftovers tonight


----------



## Cheeto

soup


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Spaghetti salad and text toast
Hooked up with Chip at the B&M and had a great time convo and all.


----------



## Perry72

Tonight was Turkey bagel sandwiches with bacon and provalone.


----------



## boonedoggle

Steve said:


> Jerked King Mackerel with Latke and a Cesar Salad


man...that looks like a weekend meal to me! :tu


----------



## sailchaser

Got home late and had desert for dinner,Ben and Jerry's Ice Cream :Flavor Caramel Sultra :tu


----------



## Old Sailor

Beef roladin, oven roast potatoes, corn on the cob.:dr


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> Beef roladin, oven roast potatoes, corn on the cob.:dr


Bet a glass of 6grapes would have went good with that.
If you want to hook up I still got your bottle (in the refreg but it got it)


----------



## 68TriShield

Old Sailor said:


> Beef roladin, oven roast potatoes, corn on the cob.:dr


The galley must have smelled wonderfu!

We had Veal...


----------



## SMcGregor

I had chicken curry with rice last night.. Tonights dinner is fried rice and stir fired steak and peppers..


----------



## LORD PUFFER

Banquet "Swedish Meatballs w/ noodles".:dr:dr

Wasn't a good evening for good food. May grill a ribeye tonight.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

LORD PUFFER said:


> Banquet "Swedish Meatballs w/ noodles".:dr:dr
> 
> Wasn't a good evening for good food. May grill a ribeye tonight.


can I come over?????


----------



## dayplanner

Hey Booker, I'm doing shrimp gumbo tonight - want some?


----------



## Darrell

We are having breakfast for dinner. Biscuits and gravy, fruit salad, eggs, and bacon. :dr


----------



## 68TriShield

cquon said:


> Hey Booker, I'm doing shrimp gumbo tonight - want some?


you're a cold moe foe Doyle...:dr


----------



## havana_lover

Old Sailor said:


> Beef roladin, oven roast potatoes, corn on the cob.:dr


my mother makes the best Roladin in the world, my god.. :dr:dr

I just had some homemade ziti along with homemade sauce with ground turkey yummy..


----------



## Sir Tony

Buffalo Wild Wings
6 Mango Habanero 
6 Asian Zing


----------



## onlyonerm

Last night me and the wife had a couple of Filets(marinated with a little Olive Oil, Pepper & Chardonay Salt) with a couple of baked sweet potatoes. Washed it down with a little Sam Adams Oktoberfest. Unfortunately no cigar afterwards/


----------



## Steve

The wife's Kicked Up Chili Mac, smokin'!


----------



## dayplanner

68TriShield said:


> you're a cold moe foe Doyle...:dr


Man, that was some kinda good. :tu


----------



## Old Sailor

68TriShield said:


> The galley must have smelled wonderfu!
> 
> We had Veal...


Oh ya... the smells comin from the galley are awesome here, the chief cook really knows his stuff! :tu:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Poppeys fried chicken


----------



## RPB67

Stuffed Egg Plant Parmegean .


----------



## mosesbotbol

Risotto with boneless turkey thighs and chorizo.


----------



## shaggy

took my first crack at biscuits and gravy tonite.....very yummy but very rich...couldnt eat alot of it


----------



## M1903A1

shaggy said:


> took my first crack at biscuits and gravy tonite.....very yummy but very rich...couldnt eat alot of it


I always regarded that as a breakfast thing...you're on your way to becoming a Southerner yet!


----------



## M1903A1

Fanny's frozen spaghetti. 

Fanny's was an Italian restaurant, and a local institution, in the city where I grew up. My parents had their wedding breakfast there in 1958. I never got to eat there, though, because it was in an iffy part of town and my parents didn't want to go there anymore by the time I came along. They had the frozen spaghetti and sauce in stores back when they were still operating; my mom would get it now and then. Last night I ducked into my local Jewel for a few things and, lo and behold, it's still made!

Hope it's as good as I remember....


----------



## sailchaser

Took the wife, her sister and mom to a local Establishment called Gilbert's Lodge, Had some great cheddar soup,fresh pecan walleye, seasoned fries and topped it off with a piece of carrot cake,Nice meal and it's always great to have some one wait on you :tu:tu


----------



## Steve

A bit late, but last night was Cuban Samwiches, fried plantians and a 1908 salad.


----------



## Steve

In honor of my Daughters Scooby and Shaggy Mystery Sleep over...

Scooby and Shaggy are Chicken Nuggets and Mini Burgers









Whoopy Pies









Scoby Snacks









and Mystery Machine Cookie for Desert









My wife made all of this with the exception of the Scooby Snacks, WOW, What a mom! :tu


----------



## LasciviousXXX

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Poppeys fried chicken


Man you know what I've really been craving lately? Church's chicken? Do they have that up there Book? That shit is DAMN good. I've really only seen it in the South but I miss it. I went to a Popeye's over here and its nothing like back home. In the south Popeye's serves crawfish too 

Anyway, had a grilled chicken breast with a dry rub seasoning. Steamed Cauliflower and some Asparagus with a homeade Hollandaise sauce. I forgot how fun it is to make Hollandaise.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Steve said:


> A bit late, but last night was Cuban Samwiches, fried plantians and a 1908 salad.





LasciviousXXX said:


> Man you know what I've really been craving lately? Church's chicken? Do they have that up there Book? That shit is DAMN good. I've really only seen it in the South but I miss it. I went to a Popeye's over here and its nothing like back home. In the south Popeye's serves crawfish too
> 
> Anyway, had a grilled chicken breast with a dry rub seasoning. Steamed Cauliflower and some Asparagus with a homeade Hollandaise sauce. I forgot how fun it is to make Hollandaise.


Yes it's still here, but it nothing like the good stuff to me.


----------



## cbsmokin

I got home late last night and my wife had taken the kids to Moe's. So, for me it was beer and two slices of cheese for dinner.


----------



## RPB67

Bacon Burgers on the grille.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

A Polish Brisket Sandwich with Podlaski Cheese and Kraut. Mmmmm :dr


----------



## havana_lover

Sushi and a half bottle of scotch.. 

along with a short story before then a siglo V after..


----------



## Kourg

Seared tuna with rice and kim chi. Jasmine tea to go with it. Turned out pretty well for my first stab at tuna.


----------



## adsantos13

My one year wedding anniversary tonight! The wife and I hit up a nice steakhouse (owned by a former employee of Peter Lugar's). We got some grilled thick cut Canadian Bacon for an appetizer. Dry aged Porterhouse for two as a main course with sides of creamed spinach and cottage fries. For dessert we ordered a Chocolate Mousse cake.

Smoked a BGM when I got home and was still feeling full so I felt I had to follow it up with a Siglo VI. 

It was definitely a night of excess, but what the heck when there is a reason to celebrate I like to go all out.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

adsantos13 said:


> My one year wedding anniversary tonight! The wife and I hit up a nice steakhouse (owned by a former employee of Peter Lugar's). We got some grilled thick cut Canadian Bacon for an appetizer. Dry aged Porterhouse for two as a main course with sides of creamed spinach and cottage fries. For dessert we ordered a Chocolate Mousse cake.
> 
> Smoked a BGM when I got home and was still feeling full so I felt I had to follow it up with a Siglo VI.
> 
> It was definitely a night of excess, but what the heck when there is a reason to celebrate I like to go all out.


That's sounds truly excellent and congratulations my brother! Wasn't so long ago that I was at one year myself. We're at 2.5 right now :tu


----------



## adsantos13

LasciviousXXX said:


> That's sounds truly excellent and congratulations my brother! Wasn't so long ago that I was at one year myself. We're at 2.5 right now :tu


Thanks for the kind words Lascivious


----------



## M1903A1

Last night, a broiled pork ternderloin sandwich with waffle fries, coleslaw and a new pickle spear. I call it a "Bin Laden Special"  Washed down with a couple of manhattans.

Followed up, to celebrate the end of the Museum operating season, with a 2005 RyJ Cazadore, gifted to me by Icehog (at MMH2?), that was truly an ethereal smoke. Honey sweetness with a nic hit that meant business. It started unraveling on me, but that's what those extra fingers are for! Speared it with a toothpick and took it down to 3/4", and it was good all the way! WOW!!


----------



## 68TriShield

Kourg said:


> Seared tuna with rice and kim chi. Jasmine tea to go with it. Turned out pretty well for my first stab at tuna.


Yum,Ilove tuna,all prepsDo you make(ferment) your own Kim chi?


adsantos13 said:


> My one year wedding anniversary tonight! The wife and I hit up a nice steakhouse (owned by a former employee of Peter Lugar's). We got some grilled thick cut Canadian Bacon for an appetizer. Dry aged Porterhouse for two as a main course with sides of creamed spinach and cottage fries. For dessert we ordered a Chocolate Mousse cake.
> 
> Smoked a BGM when I got home and was still feeling full so I felt I had to follow it up with a Siglo VI.
> 
> It was definitely a night of excess, but what the heck when there is a reason to celebrate I like to go all out.


That sounds fantastic!


M1903A1 said:


> Last night, a broiled pork ternderloin sandwich with waffle fries, coleslaw and a new pickle spear. I call it a "Bin Laden Special"  Washed down with a couple of manhattans.
> 
> Followed up, to celebrate the end of the Museum operating season, with a 2005 RyJ Cazadore, gifted to me by Icehog (at MMH2?), that was truly an ethereal smoke. Honey sweetness with a nic hit that meant business. It started unraveling on me, but that's what those extra fingers are for! Speared it with a toothpick and took it down to 3/4", and it was good all the way! WOW!!


I don't know which sounded better Scott...:dr

I had leftover chinese food....:hn


----------



## M1903A1

68TriShield said:


> I had leftover chinese food....:hn


I might have traded...I haven't had Chinese in months! :dr


----------



## bigswol2

I did stuffed Cornish hens in a balsamic and garlic reduction, rosemary yukon gold potatoes, and collard greens.


----------



## shaggy

pre emptive strike........brisket on the smoker currently at 140 deg...........cant wait


----------



## Steve

Nice :tu



bigswol2 said:


> I did stuffed Cornish hens in a balsamic and garlic reduction, rosemary yukon gold potatoes, and collard greens.


----------



## Steve

[Drool]YumYum![/drool]



shaggy said:


> pre emptive strike........brisket on the smoker currently at 140 deg...........cant wait


----------



## CSmith

Started some pineapple pork chops this morning in the slow cooker; all I have to do when I get home is stir-fry some vegetables and serve them on the side with the pineapple and sauce. :dr


----------



## DETROITPHA357

CSmith said:


> Started some pineapple pork chops this morning in the slow cooker; all I have to do when I get home is stir-fry some vegetables and serve them on the side with the pineapple and sauce. :dr


:dr:dr:dr


----------



## stevefrench

I just finished some London Broil and potato salad.:tu


----------



## Steve

Congrats! Sounds like a great evening, and I wish you many, many more!



adsantos13 said:


> My one year wedding anniversary tonight! The wife and I hit up a nice steakhouse (owned by a former employee of Peter Lugar's). We got some grilled thick cut Canadian Bacon for an appetizer. Dry aged Porterhouse for two as a main course with sides of creamed spinach and cottage fries. For dessert we ordered a Chocolate Mousse cake.
> 
> Smoked a BGM when I got home and was still feeling full so I felt I had to follow it up with a Siglo VI.
> 
> It was definitely a night of excess, but what the heck when there is a reason to celebrate I like to go all out.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Steak Mash-P's 
corn on the cob
apple juice
:dr


----------



## Steve

Chedder Ranch burgers on the grill with french fries.


----------



## nozero

DETROITPHA357 said:


> This is what I cooked:
> 
> Spaghetti with deer meat:dr (thxs for all the tips)
> Salad:dr
> French Toast:dr
> 6Grapes:dr:dr (thxs for introducing me to it Carlos)
> 
> Now im thinking about what im going to smoke (maybe something strong:hn
> 
> So just for convo what did ya eat for dinner 2nite???


My wife's Italian Pasta Soup and a small salad. Mmmmm.:tu


----------



## sailchaser

Spicy Hot Wings with Ranch Dressing along with Mac and Cheese:ss


----------



## kg6smx

Grilled Salmon Burgers, they're almost ready!


----------



## dayplanner

Leftover Gumbo! :tu


----------



## Diesel Kinevel

beef stroganoff....delicious


----------



## rack04

Beef and Chicken Fajitas.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Grilled Chicken Caesar Salad and a Root Beer.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

just a few things ive been cooking lately
LOTS of fried rice haha-
gotta keep the budget low


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Looks great brother :tu

How's the school going man? I love shrimp fried rice with a little curry powder added :dr Mmmmm delicious!


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

LasciviousXXX said:


> Looks great brother :tu
> 
> How's the school going man? I love shrimp fried rice with a little curry powder added :dr Mmmmm delicious!


Oh man! yellow curry fried rice 
ran out of curry powder haha, i love it man.
school has been great, am now in Wine and beverage so i may be able to pass on some info if people have questions, but as of now DONT GO FARR from Riesling, only from germany as well hah thats all i know 
Hows things been for you D?


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Workin' a lot man but trying to keep it happy. Just bought Dane Cook tickets for December, that made me feel a little better HAHA.

Nice, wine and beverage is where its at bro. Those wine lessons are invaluable, so jealous of you right now, wish I was home drinkin' some wine myself.

You got me into the cooking mode lately  Made some hollandaise sauce the other day to put over asparagus, forgot how fun it was to make hollandaise LOL


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

LasciviousXXX said:


> Workin' a lot man but trying to keep it happy. Just bought Dane Cook tickets for December, that made me feel a little better HAHA.
> 
> Nice, wine and beverage is where its at bro. Those wine lessons are invaluable, so jealous of you right now, wish I was home drinkin' some wine myself.
> 
> You got me into the cooking mode lately  Made some hollandaise sauce the other day to put over asparagus, forgot how fun it was to make hollandaise LOL


haha not as hard as people think.. but then again.. a pain in the A$$ haha, If you break it and dont know how to bring it back to life let me know, THERE ARE WAYS


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Yeah its a pain in the ass if you're working in the restaurant as you have to devote 100% of your attention to it (which is damn near impossible in a restaurant) but easy and fun at home.

Dude, I need to come visit you out there in Vegas. Haven't been in a few months.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

LasciviousXXX said:


> Yeah its a pain in the ass if you're working in the restaurant as you have to devote 100% of your attention to it (which is damn near impossible in a restaurant) but easy and fun at home.
> 
> Dude, I need to come visit you out there in Vegas. Haven't been in a few months.


haha well when ever your up for it man, As long as people know the XXX man is coming in maybe we can get a decent herf at the shop, little event, we can do a dinner at the strip, end the night with PLenty of cigars, or just grill out some where.. and SMOKE it up haha. sounds great to me man


----------



## LasciviousXXX

I'm always up for that brother :tu I freakin' LOVE Vegas. And you just have to love the stylings of old vegas too. Love staying at the Fitz down on Freemont. I feel like f***ing Sinatra when I stay there HAHA.

I'll let you know when bro, I'll bring the smokes and you can bring the food. HERF TIME!


----------



## M1903A1

A banana split and a chocolate malt. A friend's old-style ice cream parlor up in East Troy, Wisconsin closed tonight, and I wanted to make my final pilgrimage and be the last customer, which I was.

Having said that, I am not touching ice cream again until after New Years....u


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

LasciviousXXX said:


> I'm always up for that brother :tu I freakin' LOVE Vegas. And you just have to love the stylings of old vegas too. Love staying at the Fitz down on Freemont. I feel like f***ing Sinatra when I stay there HAHA.
> 
> I'll let you know when bro, I'll bring the smokes and you can bring the food. HERF TIME!


Vegas will never be the same, thats for sure.. Just driving by the old closed down Moulin Rouge... its a shame... May the OLD TRUE vegas... Live forever ... in our hearts 
And in our new revived Frank Sinatra XXX man:chk


----------



## LasciviousXXX

I do it *My* way............. bitch!

:r :r


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

LasciviousXXX said:


> I do it *My* way............. bitch!
> 
> :r :r


Oh Frank.. wont you Serenade me with...
Mooooooon.... RIVER!:tu


----------



## ScottishSmoker

Guitarman...Moon River? Really, could you not come up with anything better? Thats it, next time we smoke it up at my place, you are going to get a lesson in the finer points of Frank...


----------



## 68TriShield

Diesel Kinevel said:


> beef stroganoff....delicious


Yes we did :dr


----------



## RPB67

Barbeque chicken and Steak Tips.


----------



## Jason_of_Texas

Have a b-day dinner at Trulucks,so I think I will try my luck on putting away the cowboy rib eye, 22oz of meat. Gonna wear my expandable pants lol


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

ScottishSmoker said:


> Guitarman...Moon River? Really, could you not come up with anything better? Thats it, next time we smoke it up at my place, you are going to get a lesson in the finer points of Frank...


Not YOU Andrew!!!!! haha, be kind 
Or how about this, tomorrow ill show you how the man himself Avo Uvezian roll's:tu


----------



## physiognomy

We had some chicken thighs in the freezer that needed something done with them, so I made up a pot of chicken curry tonight. When my girlfriend gets home from work it will time for a feast! I love Indian food & haven't had the time to cook much lately, so this is going to be good :dr


----------



## Rahllin

I had a leftover hamburger, but since I had no more hamburger buns, it was consumed on a hotdog bun. It was decent, filled me up if nothing else heh.


----------



## Stog-a-Boy

Chinese food. Hunan chicken w/ vegestables, chicken lo mein, white rice. :dr


----------



## DUCK

KASR and I had a BIG OLD Bowl of Pho.... Vietnamese noodle soup!


----------



## Stog-a-Boy

DUCK said:


> KASR and I had a BIG OLD Bowl of Pho.... Vietnamese noodle soup!


:dr I had Pho on Friday


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

DUCK said:


> KASR and I had a BIG OLD Bowl of Pho.... Vietnamese noodle soup!


OH MAN!
i havent had a good Pho' in AGES!
atleast sense i worked at my local thai restaurant back in mn, Thai pho... Oh man oh man is that good, now IM jealous as hell haha, I just need to have the time some day and make myself the soup base from scratch, i know a few secrets from my past job, but not all 
but man!:dr Still i HATE YOU guys lol.
let me ask you this... Seafood.. or just beef...
And PLEASE say it came with Tendons and all :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Chilli:dr


----------



## rack04

Beef Tacos.


----------



## 68TriShield

Pho for lunch yesterday,spinach and cheese tortellini for dinner...


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Praying for something good 2nite.


----------



## rack04

Tonight my wife is trying a new recipe. Something to do with beef eye of round cut, stuffed with spinach, mushrooms and horseradish. I can't wait.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

rack04 said:


> Tonight my wife is trying a new recipe. Something to do with beef eye of round cut, stuffed with spinach, mushrooms and horseradish. I can't wait.


Im sure your going to tell us how it taste.
Can we get a pic or 2.


----------



## Steve

Last night was Curried Chicken and Eggplant. I thing I may brew up a pot of soup tonight. Might even light a fire in the stove and pretend it's autumn :ss !


----------



## Bigga Petey

Cheese 'n crackers.

Really.

I eat a pretty good lunch (today's was mostacolli with putanesca sauce), so dinner is light.
Except Wednesdays when my glrifriend cooks dinner for me.

Also eat pretty darn good on the weekends, so I try to curtail that relentless use of a fork through the week.
Got to keep myslef from poking another hole in the belt don'tcha know.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Grilled chicken, noodles broc


----------



## Darrell

Tonight is baked chicken breasts, peas and carrots, and apple sauce. :dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## Steve

My wife was ahead of me. Came home to Japanese Noodle Bowls.



Steve said:


> I think I may brew up a pot of soup tonight. Might even light a fire in the stove and pretend it's autumn :ss !


----------



## 68TriShield

Homemade Chicken Soup and Matzo Balls :tu


----------



## sailchaser

Stopped by a Friends house today and had Home Made Chicken Pot Pies with gravy from recipe that came from J.L. Hudson Company.If you are from around the Detroit area you know what I am talking about. 
Delicious :tu


----------



## Rahllin

Frozen popcorn shrimp and french fries heated in the oven :/ 

Not great, but not bad... I need something good tomorrow!


----------



## M1903A1

sailchaser said:


> Stopped by a Friends house today and had Home Made Chicken Pot Pies with gravy from recipe that came from J.L. Hudson Company.If you are from around the Detroit area you know what I am talking about.
> Delicious :tu


As in the late, lamented Downtown Hudson's?


----------



## fireman43

My wife wanted breakfast for dinner, so I whipped her up some of my scrambled eggs and sausage and she made some breakfast burrito type things. I really wasn't in the mood for it, so I may eat a couple Chili dogs later, or just drink coffee. Not sure yet.


----------



## M1903A1

Nuked chicken breast with recon mash and gravy, and canned peas & carrots.

The mash was a little bland (I keep forgetting to get butter) but otherwise not bad. Almost calls for a cigar afterwards....

Oh, and the cat liked it too!


----------



## Stick

Pulled pork, potatoes, salad, and Big Swell IPA from Maui Brewing out of the kegerator.


----------



## RPB67

Pork Chops and Vinegar Peppers.


----------



## rack04

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Im sure your going to tell us how it taste.
> Can we get a pic or 2.


Sorry no pics. I was dragged into helping. :tu


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Dry-Rub Pork Fried Rice..... mmmmmmm


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Hamburgers with onions and green peppers just like momma use2make'em:dr


----------



## LasciviousXXX

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hamburgers with onions and green peppers just like momma use2make'em:dr


But were they so good that you slapped mama????

:r :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

LasciviousXXX said:


> But were they so good that you slapped mama????
> 
> :r :r


Hellllllll Nawwwwwwww, I want to call her and tell her im sorry for thinking about it because what would happen to me.:r:r:r


----------



## LasciviousXXX

I grew up in the South.... so I feel you brother HAHAHA

:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

LasciviousXXX said:


> I grew up in the South.... so I feel you brother HAHAHA
> 
> :tu


And my mother is from the south and she dont play that.
For that much I might get slapped tomorrow cause of what u just said:mn
Thxs for the hand...:bn


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Everybody needs a little smack now and then to keep 'em in line.... I know.... I'm married


----------



## DETROITPHA357

LasciviousXXX said:


> *Everybody needs a little smack now and then to keep 'em in line*.... I know.... I'm married


Wish the public would understand that then my job would be much easier:r


----------



## Bigga Petey

One acorn squash.

Cut it half in two,
scooped out the seeds 'n stuff,
a little butter, 
a sprinkle of brown sugar,
some salt 'n pepper, 
oven 400° for one hour.

Yum!


----------



## PinkPistol86

I had chicken noodle soup by Campbells, but I'm sick so that's the diet of choice.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

Me, Scottish smoker, just finished up some amazing dinner at livewire's
-Awesome bbq ribs, dry rub, Smoked in his smoker, and finished on the grill.. Fall of the bone GOOD!
- having a few Bass import pale ale's herfing it away!
( as we speak)
This is a good night


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

MmmmMMMMMmmmMmm... Beeeeeep 
come on coy HURRY UP!


----------



## livwire68

You forgot the tomato burchetta on french bread and the gilled zukes! What does "French" cookin' have on me beeyotch!



Guitarman-S.T- said:


> Me, Scottish smoker, just finished up some amazing dinner at livewire's
> -Awesome bbq ribs, dry rub, Smoked in his smoker, and finished on the grill.. Fall of the bone GOOD!
> - having a few Bass import pale ale's herfing it away!
> ( as we speak)
> This is a good night


----------



## livwire68

I burned your RG for this love ya! You will get it right next time. All in fun!:ss


Guitarman-S.T- said:


> MmmmMMMMMmmmMmm... Beeeeeep
> come on coy HURRY UP!


----------



## kg6smx

leftovers


----------



## RPB67

Homemade Calzones.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Apple Pair Fruit Cup @ water.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Pizza


----------



## M1903A1

Beef roast, in the oven as I type.

Smoke detector kept going off (don't know why...finally took the battery out after bashing it with a switchiron didn't do the job!)

Enjoying a cool Polish beer in the meantime....


----------



## fordkustom

Last night I cooked up a storm and had assparagus tenderloin steak homade Bernaise sauce and side of mashed yams with taragon, nutmeg and a maple syrup gravey mmmmmm.


----------



## sailchaser

Blacken Grouper ,Garlic mashed potatoes,Cesar salad and key lime pie for desert :ss


----------



## dayplanner

Today i had falafel , But it would take me an hour to explain what this is ......



Cheers , 
Yossi G


----------



## fireman43

Taco night


----------



## M1903A1

EveryPipeDotCom said:


> Today i had falafel , But it would take me an hour to explain what this is ......


Been there done that had it...you Israelis do pretty good food-wise! :dr :tu


----------



## rack04

Pizza


----------



## M1903A1

M1903A1 said:


> Beef roast, in the oven as I type.


Came out between red and pink, demolished a healthy portion with some mash and vegis



> Enjoying a cool Polish beer in the meantime....


Had an Okocim porter with dinner...good stuff!

Now I gotta decide what I'm gonna incinerate for dessert....


----------



## Steve

Blackened Red Snapper Parmesan


----------



## RPB67

Salmon and some baked potatoes.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Fried chicken:dr
mac and cheese:dr
p-salad.:dr
Heineken:al
:chk:chk:chk


----------



## shaggy

jumbalia....or however u spell it......YUMMMMMMMMYYYYYYY


----------



## fireman43

Pork Chops, Garlic mashed potatoes, pasta salad, and buttermilk biscuits. :dr


----------



## jmcrawf1

shaggy said:


> jumbalia....or however u spell it......YUMMMMMMMMYYYYYYY


J-A-M-B-A-L-A-Y-A...........sheesh :r

Fried Chicken and garlic stuffed potatoes for me.......


----------



## DETROITPHA357

jmcrawf1 said:


> *J-A-M-B-A-L-A-Y-A...........sheesh* :r
> 
> Fried Chicken and garlic stuffed potatoes for me.......


Jambalaya spelled the right way:dr:r


----------



## rack04

Cornbread salad.


----------



## jmcrawf1

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Jambalaya spelled the right way:dr:r


:tu


----------



## adsantos13

Broiled some skirt steak. Marinated it for a couple hours beforehand with Rice vinegar, couple cloves of garlic, mustard powder, paprika, salt, pepper, and a pinch of cumin.

Had some sauteed spinach in olive oil and more garlic on the side. 

Yes, I love garlic.


----------



## Steve

Homemade Buffalo Chicken Sandwiches


----------



## volfan

eggs with chorizo and cheese, side of bacon and some toast. 

scottie


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Beef Egg fu young
Heineken


----------



## Rahllin

Red beans and rice with some french bread... with a glass of milk.


----------



## 68TriShield

Pork Tenderloin cutlets...


----------



## replicant_argent

volfan said:


> eggs with chorizo and cheese, side of bacon and some toast.
> 
> scottie


As far as breakfast for dinner goes, Scottie......

That rocks!

Big fans of breakfast for dinner at our house too. Do you use crumbled chorizo or links?


----------



## RPB67

Just finished some broiled Swordfish.


----------



## Steve

Italian Meatball Soup and Grilled Cheese Sandwiches.


----------



## fireman43

Chili















I think I will regret the 3rd bowl later though.


----------



## cigar_040

Bacon Wrapped Scallops.....sprinkled with seasoning and BBQ sauce


----------



## dayplanner

Tater-tot hot dish.


----------



## DOHCtorJT

Breakfast for Dinner here too! 

Scrambled eggs with chunks of ham, served with peaches and toast. Good stuff!


----------



## sailchaser

_HAD VEAL AND FRESH PASTA_ :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Don't know yet, I'm stuck n traffic.. Hungry, tired, daughter won't be quiet & I have to go c the B Movie when were done. Man how I wish my pager goes off right after dinner lol. Can some1 page or call me in exactly 1hr pleaseeeee...... (ill have u on speaker phone so make it sound good. (;


----------



## Danh78

Trying Beer Can Chicken for the first time with mash potatoes and gravy. Hope it's good :tu


----------



## RPB67

Went to the Cheeze Cake Factory and ate a great Burger with some Nachos..............yes some Cheeze Cake as well.


----------



## icehog3

Pad Thai Chicken with RenoB.


----------



## mr.c

icehog3 said:


> Pad Thai Chicken with cream of RenoB.


sounds not so good :r


----------



## rack04

Went to a wedding and had veil with lemon caper butter sauce. It was very good just the portion was too small.


----------



## icehog3

mr.c said:


> sounds not so good :r


Pad Thai Chicken in RenoB's company....better Joe?? :r

PM me about icehog herfin'!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Don't know yet, I'm stuck n traffic.. Hungry, tired, daughter won't be quiet & I have to go c the B Movie when were done. Man how I wish my pager goes off right after dinner lol. Can some1 page or call me in exactly 1hr pleaseeeee...... (ill have u on speaker phone so make it sound good. (;


Ok no1had my back
I had ribs pasta king crab legs:dr
played the im tired role & now were home, but of course I heard "if u were so tired why r u on clubstogie"
Answer: Im not going to be long just want to check some pm's


----------



## sailchaser

Turkey,chese "Lean Hot Pockets", Not Good and now I'm drinking water like a person who has been in the desert for a month with out water from all the salt  never again


----------



## Ace$nyper

Ham and cheese, and pastrami and, some mustard on a tasty roll


----------



## Steve

After a day out fishing on the river, my daughter and I stopped of at a local Sushi Joint. She had 5 smoked Salmon, a House Roll and a bowl of Clear Soup and a Hot Green Tea to warm up with. I had a few Tuna's and a Dynomite Roll plus soup and tea. What a great way to end a super day!

Now, if I can just get over this flu so that I can enjoy a nice smoke!

Steve


----------



## paperairplane

Homemade chicken marsala, mini penne, green beans sauteed in olive oil and roaster garlic.... buster bar from DQ


----------



## livwire68

Tonight we will be having a garlic-taraggon tri-tip on the rotissere, acorn squash with butter, brown sugar and real bacon bits, french bread with garlic butter and creme brulee. I may con the Wife into buying a nice red wine, but I am not sure what stick to have for dessert


----------



## kg6smx

Left Over Homemade Clam Chowder


----------



## RPB67

Steak Tips and Chicken on the grille.


----------



## novasurf

Grilled pork chops in a balsamic reduction, polenta and string beans with almonds. One Fresca.


----------



## rack04

Beef tacos. :dr


----------



## DETROITPHA357

RPB67 said:


> Steak Tips and Chicken on the grille.


always a winner in my house.:dr



rack04 said:


> Beef tacos. :dr


I had that for lunch:tu
I just had Pork Chops garvy rice and salad.


----------



## icehog3

Chicken Tacos with Salsa Verde.


----------



## sailchaser

Tuna Melts with Well done Fries and a Big glass of Ice Cold Milk


----------



## DOHCtorJT

Hamburger Roll (Ground beef in BBQ sauce and cheese wrapped in buttery croissant then baked) and a 22oz Yeti Imperial Stout (9.5% abv and 75ibu's!)

Yummy!!!


----------



## paperairplane

Homemade chicken noodle soup. I should give it up and go be a saucier.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Sausage and sauerkraut


----------



## simon81

tomato soup
indian spiced batterd cod
14OZ T bone steak with chips and grilled tomatos 
bread and butter pudding with vaniller icecream
coffee

thats about as much as i normaly have for dinner on a week day


----------



## M1903A1

Leftover duck with red cabbage, spaetzle and stuffing, finished off with a fresh baked brownie and an Okocim porter.

Mmmm...brownies and beer....:dr


----------



## stevefrench

Lasagna & meatballs and a big piece of carrot cake for dessert. Yum!:tu


----------



## RPB67

Baked Ziti with meatballs and some sausage.


----------



## livwire68

Red Snapper and Shrimp in a spicey tomato, coconut sauce and a lemon grass & ginger jasmine rice with couple glasses of Riesling. I am not sure how the rich are eating tonight but I think I faired better than most! :dr


----------



## simon81

steak and ale pie
12OZ serloin steak with chips and tomatos 
two portions of apple crumble and custard

today i went to the pub down the street nice place it was did my steak just right im going there again


----------



## paperairplane

Burgers on the grill and tater tots... had to lower myself to drinking a few Buttweiper long necks someone left at my house. Mmmmm.... watery.

Included some raw oats in my burger mix... works well as a binder, but they end up too soft - kind of like a meatloaf more than a burger.


----------



## stevefrench

Pizza & wings and a Diplomaticos - No.4 for dessert.:tu


----------



## livwire68

Having pork chop with a mushroom, french onion cream sauce in the slow cooker with baked sweet taters mashed with cinimmon (sp) brown sugar and butter, a fume blanc followed up by a hint of baccy! :ss


----------



## sailchaser

Grilled cheese with bacon on rye bread and a Cesar salad :tu


----------



## Bigga Petey

Tilapia blackened and pan fried in olive oil, rice pilaf, ceasar salad.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Nothing im still full from lunch.:hn


----------



## rack04

Pork tenderloin with sauteed mushrooms. :dr


----------



## RPB67

Cheeze Pizza and some fries.


----------



## SteveDMatt

Made some chicken chili with black beans, corn and plenty of vegetables.

Topped it off with some sour cream, green onion, and bacon bits.


----------



## novasurf

Arroz Blanco con Gandules Guisado y Chuletas.

Sabroso.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

Just posted this on the banter thread (I tease them every Friday). This is our Friday night dinner of fresh snapper, hotdogs, sausages, potatoe fritters and chips. :dr


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Just posted this on the banter thread (I tease them every Friday). This is our Friday night dinner of fresh snapper, hotdogs, sausages, potatoe fritters and chips. :dr


u


----------



## Don Fernando

My brother-in-laws home-made chili. My sphincter hates me.


----------



## RPB67

Salami and Cheeze sandwich..........very boring.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

RPB67 said:


> Salami and Cheeze sandwich..........very boring.


at least u ate. (;


----------



## newmanium79

Right now I'm enjoying a great homemade irish stew with a Smithwick's!! Damn it's good!


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

DETROITPHA357 said:


> u


I take it you don't like fish and chips!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Kiwi Michelle said:


> I take it you don't like fish and chips!!


Nope I can't eat fish and I'm sad about it); altho I can eat shell fish go figure. crab legs & lobster (;


----------



## SDmate

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Just posted this on the banter thread (I tease them every Friday). This is our Friday night dinner of fresh snapper, hotdogs, sausages, potatoe fritters and chips. :dr


:dr
Yer killin' me Michelle

In CHCH our fish n chip shop made these killer Bacon & corn potato fritters mmmm...:dr


----------



## Bob

Miso Wakame Mushroom Tofu:tu


----------



## kg6smx

Sounds like we're going to call the Pizza delivery guy

:cbp:cb


----------



## novasurf

Grilled steak, tostones and a Presidente beer at the Malecon Restaurant on 175th.


----------



## ca21455

Cheeseburger - 
I like mine with lettuce and tomato 
Heinz 57 and french fried potatoes 
Big kosher pickle and a cold draft beer 
Well good god almighty which way do i steer...


----------



## sailchaser

Grilled Chicken on the grill with sliced potatoes grilled in a foil pack with onions, garlic and cheese and a Cesar salad on the side topped off with a slice of key lime pie


----------



## icehog3

A Greek-Roasted chicken, Greek potatoes and cole slaw. Thinking about dinner #2 now.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> A Greek-Roasted chicken, Greek potatoes and cole slaw. Thinking about dinner #2 now.


Nastyyyyyyyyy:r


----------



## Old Sailor

icehog3 said:


> A Greek-Roasted chicken, Greek potatoes and cole slaw. Thinking about dinner #2 now.


The whole chicken too, I've seen ya eat Tom:r:r

Me...pot roast of beef, with carrots and potatoes:dr


----------



## icehog3

Old Sailor said:


> The whole chicken too, I've seen ya eat Tom:r:r
> 
> Me...pot roast of beef, with carrots and potatoes:dr


I left a few of the bones for the buzzards, Dave! :r

Pot Roast sounds awesome!

Booker....nasty? :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> The whole chicken too, I've seen ya eat Tom:r:r
> 
> *Me...pot roast of beef, with carrots and potatoes*:dr


All that after the lunch we had.:BS


----------



## Old Sailor

DETROITPHA357 said:


> All that after the lunch we had.:BS


I didn't get this body by eattin salad:r:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> I didn't get *this body *by eattin salad:r:r


Photo shop:r


----------



## livwire68

Cranberry juice injected chicken on the rotissere with flame roasted- herbed crusted red taters and chardonay


----------



## icehog3

Chicken souvlaki, steak tacos and a chicken quesadilla. Protein meal.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> Chicken souvlaki, steak tacos and a chicken quesadilla. Protein meal.


Mo said:dr
Hey Tom were about2go do1of your Saturday nite moves with2sisterso


----------



## icehog3

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Mo said:dr
> Hey Tom were about2go do1of your Saturday nite moves with2sisterso


Get your groove on you two cool cats.  :tu


----------



## mikey202

Pork roast and saurkraut in the crockpot, with mashed potatoes.:tu


----------



## livwire68

mikey202 said:


> Pork roast and saurkraut in the crockpot, with mashed potatoes.:tu


Doing pork ribs and saurkraut in the crockpot tomorrow! :r


----------



## adsantos13

I ate an obscene amount of crappy food at school today that I actually felt guilty and also a little sick. Breakfast was donuts, lunch #1 was General Tsao's Chicken and Scallion pancakes, lunch #2 was a cheeseburger and fries. 

The thought of eating was still unappealing to me at 8 PM so I made a protein shake and it was all healthy and stuff. Scoop of whey, TBSP wheat germ, TBSP Flax Seed, blueberries, strawberries, raspberrys, cherries, a banana and skim milk. 

Time for a midnight snack...


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> Get your groove on you two cool cats.  :tu


Im not going to do anything u wouldnt do.


----------



## adsantos13

icehog3 said:


> Chicken souvlaki, steak tacos and a chicken quesadilla. Protein meal.


Yum. Souvlaki.

Made tacos last night for me and the wife. I bought the Old El Paso hard shell tacos for a change and you know what they were awesome!


----------



## sailchaser

Blue cheese stuffed hamburgers on the grill with garlic twice baked mashed potatoes


----------



## fireman43

Got me a potroast and some red potatoes that smell almost ready.:dr


----------



## Rahllin

I had a nice big ol' bowl of turkey/chicken filè gumbo! Mmm... got to love Louisiana food.


----------



## shaggy

BBQ ribs with baked potatoe and sour cream.....


----------



## Steve

Pasta with Sausage and Pumking, with an Orchard Salad.

The pasta was was sorta like a chili mac, but with a hint of pumpkin. An interesting combination that my wife developed :tu.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Hawaiin Beef Teriyaki and Chicken Katsu with Rice.... mmm mmm good


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

LasciviousXXX said:


> Hawaiin Beef Teriyaki and Chicken Katsu with Rice.... mmm mmm good


Oh man brotha, i havent been cooking much of anything to be honest.. its a shame =[
Been on my never ending search for an awesome Pho joint locally around here, as well as a GOOD thai restaurant.
But give me time 
Ill be sure to take some pic's when i feel the need to do some good ole' cookin :tu


----------



## RPB67

Baked haddock with a baked potatoe.


----------



## livwire68

Grilled meat loaf with a frozen pea salad.


----------



## paperairplane

Taco salad featuring yesterday's homemade chili!


----------



## sailchaser

Went to "OLGA'S" and had a roast beef sandwich with a their smoothie special peppermint Yum.:tu


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Greek Style Olive Bread with a side of Hummus and a Sprite. I'm saving up for tomorrow


----------



## BigFrankMD

Protein Shake before Bed.


----------



## volfan

I am going to go out on a limb and guess that I will have fried turkey, dressing, green beans, corn, mashed potatoes, pumpkin pie and sweet tea.

scottie


----------



## rack04

volfan said:


> I am going to go out on a limb and guess that I will have fried turkey, dressing, green beans, corn, mashed potatoes, pumpkin pie and sweet tea.
> 
> scottie


That sounds really good. I think I'll have the same thing. :chk


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

Turkey, stuffing, mashed potatoes, giblet gravy, cranberry sauce/jello, broccoli casserole, sweet potato casserole, pumpkin pie, buttermilk pie, pecan pie.... and a bottle of Tums.


----------



## sailchaser

Turkey for turkey day and all the fix-ens and a great time had with the whole family over :tu


----------



## livwire68

1- Fried Turkey/cajun flavored
1- Ham on the smoker
1- Rib Roast on the smoker
candied yams
stuffing
Green bean casserole
bacon, onion, cream cheese stuffed pickled japs
mashed taters
pecan pie
2- Pumpkin cheesecake's with a choco-bourbon sauce and whipped cream
Alaskan smoked porter
Lots of cigars
and some whiskey


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

livwire68 said:


> 1- Fried Turkey/cajun flavored
> 1- Ham on the smoker
> 1- Rib Roast on the smoker
> candied yams
> stuffing
> Green bean casserole
> bacon, onion, cream cheese stuffed pickled japs
> mashed taters
> pecan pie
> 2- Pumpkin cheesecake's with a choco-bourbon sauce and whipped cream
> Alaskan smoked porter
> Lots of cigars
> and some whiskey


Hell yah!
Oh man im still full as all hell bro.. amazing turkey!
good rib roast... Tasty ham... WHICKED Green Bean man... I LOVED IT!
HOpe everyone else is enjoying there night, me and coy sure as f' are!
" i even cracked my bottle of bookers for the occasion
and ....it is actually Stronger than i expected!
blew me away.... good good stuff


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Worked the Lions Game2day, I had; Turkey dressing gravy green beans that made my stomach upset );

Hope 2omorrow's food is better...


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

Seared salmon, with a basic salad.. Ginger Garlic dressing.. It did the job








my take on a Steak


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

Oh yah.. lots of fried rice =]


----------



## livwire68

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> Oh yah.. lots of fried rice =]


Gay French cookin doesent hold a flame thrower to my cookin :ss


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

livwire68 said:


> Gay French cookin doesent hold a flame thrower to my cookin :ss


Ah the hell with you ya long haired hippy freak,..
Oh yah.. nvm thats me haha
well.. BAH!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> Oh yah.. lots of fried rice =]


I don't like u anymore.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I don't like u anymore.


haha well.. this is the what did you have for dinner thread..
should be one labeled.. what did you COOK for dinner tonight


----------



## sailchaser

Beef tips in gravy,green beans,garlic mashed potatoes and sugar cookies for dessert all cooked by me :ss


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

sailchaser said:


> Beef tips in gravy,green beans,garlic mashed potatoes and sugar cookies for dessert all cooked by me :ss


THAT A BOY!
see.. when i hear these awesome meals... its most of the times.. we ATE that haha, i love hearing people actually cooking, or trying.. its a great thing :tu


----------



## icehog3

Awesome steak on the grill and twice baked potatoes....cooked to perfection by the one and only mr. c. :dr


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

icehog3 said:


> Awesome steak on the grill and twice baked potatoes....cooked to perfection by the one and only mr. c. :dr


:dr:dr:dr


----------



## rack04

Last night I grilled out hamburgers and sausage. :dr


----------



## shaggy

steak with a nice potatoe salad courtesy of denero at the herf tonite......was excellent


----------



## sailchaser

Went to a wedding tonight and ate Prime Rib,Red Snapper,Perch,Chicken along with I counted 18 different salads,bread and cheese tables and wedding cake that you dip in a chocolate fountain and ate to much :dr good thing I could work some it off:chk:chk


----------



## JacksonCognac

I can't say it was one of my finer culinary achievements but since I just got in from out of town I cooked up some onions and sliced hot dogs in a skillet and added that to a large can of baked beans. I had that with a Heineken light.


----------



## 68TriShield

JacksonCognac said:


> I can't say it was one of my finer culinary achievements but since I just got in from out of town I cooked up some onions and sliced hot dogs in a skillet and added that to a large can of baked beans. I had that with a Heineken light.


That doesn't sound too shabby


----------



## volfan

I had a dry rubbed Pork roast that was cooked low and slow and glazed with a bourbon glaze that won some awards at the fiery foods challenge and is made locally. Some garlic cheddar mashed potatoes and King's Hawaiian bread rounded out the meal. SCRUMPTIOUS.

scottie


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Butter Nut squash Ravioli with Nutmeg and a white cream sauce. It was DAMN yuumy :dr


----------



## rack04

Homemade chicken noodle soup.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

LasciviousXXX said:


> Butter Nut squash Ravioli with Nutmeg and a white cream sauce. It was DAMN yuumy :dr


Sounds Good


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> haha well.. this is the what did you have for dinner thread..
> should be one labeled.. what did you COOK for dinner tonight


Naw I just need2be over your house while your cooking....


----------



## sailchaser

rack04 said:


> Homemade chicken noodle soup.


With the first really cold weather I stole your idea and made a crock pot full of turkey soup and thew some biscuits in the oven for fun .Thanks for the idea of a great winter meal :tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Black pepper steak and shrimp w/ white rice.
:tu


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

as of now nothing.. but what ever it happens to be.. ill be washing it down with a RP Decade


----------



## ScottishSmoker

So Sam, how was your microwave dinner?


----------



## RPB67

Chicken Cutlets and rice.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

ScottishSmoker said:


> So Sam, how was your microwave dinner?


Actually it sucked ass lol.
Very disappointed in my Chicken Cheese.. wild rice stuff..
But that decade.. WOOOO WEE!
MmmMMMmmm B**ch
Thanks again


----------



## DUCK

KASR and I have been going to this little Korean restaurant - it is fantastic! That's what I am suggesting for dinner! 

~DUCK


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DUCK said:


> KASR and I have been going to this little Korean restaurant - it is fantastic! That's what I am suggesting for dinner!
> 
> ~DUCK


Send me some please........


----------



## DUCK

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Send me some please........


I don't think there is enuff MSG in the world to make it last on a trip to Detroit! Best advice is to find a good, small, preferably family owned Korean joint there (I'm sure they have em) and order some Bi Bem Bap!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DUCK said:


> I don't think there is enuff MSG in the world to make it last on a trip to Detroit! Best advice is to find a good, small, preferably family owned Korean joint there (I'm sure they have em) and order some Bi Bem Bap!


Yeah got1up the street from me I visit from time to time.:tu


----------



## icehog3

Chicken fajitas! :dr


----------



## Ski1215

Ordered a calzone, got a pizza. Oh well, honest mistake.


----------



## livwire68

Had an edge corjo some makers mark and a edge maddy with some makers mark, and maybe a miller lite and ??? Have some business to take care of tonight!!! Happy eats to all and to all a good night!


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

livwire68 said:


> Had an edge corjo some makers mark and a edge maddy with some makers mark, and maybe a miller lite and ??? Have some business to take care of tonight!!! Happy eats to all and to all a good night!


how sweet of you =]
tonight.. turkey philly


----------



## Cigar_Dan

just had some really awesome red beans and rice with cornbread.....man I love Louisiana food


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Grilled and marinated chicken and pork chops w/ white rice and brocolli.
:tu


----------



## icehog3

A second helping of chicken fajitas for dinner #2.


----------



## BigFrankMD

8 egg whites with some Red Pepper Cheese. In about 5 minutes gonna finish off some chinese from the other night! Totally cheating on my diet... go team!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> A second helping of chicken fajitas for dinner #2.


Save some4the hungry people.


----------



## preludese111

Even w/ finals coming up and an obscene workload right now, I've kept up w/ grilling. Tonight I had sirloin filets marinated overnight in my recipe involving soy sauce, red wine vinegar, seasoned pepper, olive oil, water, and ground thyme...mmmmm delicious. Cooked medium rare on a charcoal grill; nothing better than that. Also had some vegetables and potato salad and smoked a couple Padrons w/ a buddy. It's a good distraction from sitting in the library for hours and hours, class and the Romney office for my internship all day, every day.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Today was a shit-crazy day today. Grabbed a protein shake and a can of tuna on my way out the door.... no time for love Dr. Jones.


----------



## rx2010

Villa Pizza at the mall

3 meat stuffed pizza and a garlic knot, yum


----------



## 68TriShield

DUCK said:


> KASR and I have been going to this little Korean restaurant - it is fantastic! That's what I am suggesting for dinner!
> 
> ~DUCK


I prefer this...kimchichigue


----------



## rack04

Last night I didn't eat dinner. I was preoccupied herfing. :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Steak 
MashP's
brocolli
ice water.
now4a good smoke.


----------



## kg6smx

Looking forward to a Pork roast in the Crockpot, Mashed Taters, rice and gravy and some veggie


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Beef Noodle Soup..
:tu


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

does this count haha
i was a little bored-
CHocolate cake, ma rang center, vanilla Butter cream frosting, and some Crushed oreos for sprinkle 
Basically, i was trying out a new piping tip, and.. well..
Turned out to look like 1930's women underwear haha:chk:chk:chk


----------



## sailchaser

Had stuffed chicken breasts,green beans,red cabbage and cranberries :dr


----------



## taltos

Grilled cheese sandwich and a bowl of tomato soup.


----------



## CSmith

Heading home for some baked ziti in a "3-meat sauce" consisting of ground beef, ground beef, and ground beef. :tu To go with that there will be some frozen corn that I'll spice up somehow and probably some "garlic toast" made from week and a half old white bread tucked under the broiler with some garlic powder and grated Parmesan from a can. Yeah, it's that time of year, that time so affectionately known as Christmas or (in my neck of the woods anyway) "Clean-out-the-kitchen-before-going-home-for-winter-break-and-getting-real-food" :dr


----------



## taltos

You're doing better than I used to do. By this time in the semester I would be down to Kraft mac and cheese and peanut butter. Beverage choices would be instant coffee or beer.:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Tempura Udon and California Rolls.
:tu


----------



## GoodFella

68TriShield said:


> I prefer this...kimchichigue


i could go for that its been a long time since i have had a good bowl

jerk chicken
veg medley
potatos gratin
some wine
its 11:20 pm and its still cooking.
i just got off work so i eat late


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Fried Chicken:dr
Rice&Gravy:dr:dr
SweetCorn
Beer:tu


----------



## Cadillac

AF Best Seller, Padron 3000 w/ a couple Genuine Draft to start....

Got the fire going....

Roast Beef with yorkshire pudding,
Garlic mashed potatoes w/ green peas and a bottle of yellow label cab Wolf blass....

Mmmmmmm.............


----------



## Simplified

Chinese sooo good...:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Korean BBQ and Tofu HotPot.
:tu


----------



## Cigar_Dan

smoking a rack of ribs right now....:dr:dr:dr


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> does this count haha
> i was a little bored-
> CHocolate cake, ma rang center, vanilla Butter cream frosting, and some Crushed oreos for sprinkle
> Basically, i was trying out a new piping tip, and.. well..
> Turned out to look like 1930's women underwear haha:chk:chk:chk


Im starting not to like this guy:rwhen I come back down there u better be ready4me:dr


----------



## M1903A1

taltos said:


> Grilled cheese sandwich and a bowl of tomato soup.


Sometimes basic is best!

Me? Chinese...it was a chance to get out of this place for a while, and when I got there a sign in the entryway said that they were celebrating their 20th anniversary in the current location. My family had been going to their old location for years too, so it was a nice reminder.


----------



## 68TriShield

Venison burgers...


----------



## DETROITPHA357

68TriShield said:


> Venison burgers...


How did u like those Dave. Were they soked B4U cooked them?


----------



## PinkPistol86

I had sour cream chicken, mashed potatoes, and yams. It was really yummy!


----------



## sailchaser

Good old fashion meatloaf with mashed potatoes and green beans topped off with pumkin pie that I made with a pecan and brown sugar glazed topping :dr


----------



## icehog3

Sirloins tips.....Turkey breast with spicy red sauce.....angel hair with herb sauce....cheddar cheese.

Yeah...I was hungry!! :r

Cooking some cod right now for my second dinner / pre-game meal. Gonna have it with some mango.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> Sirloins tips.....Turkey breast with spicy red sauce.....angel hair with herb sauce....cheddar cheese.dr:dr:dr)
> 
> Yeah...I was hungry!! :r
> 
> Cooking some cod right now for my* second dinner / pre-game meal*. Gonna have it with some mango.


----------



## Woogie

I had a great pizza from a local Itailian place. Very good.

Woogie


----------



## fireman43

Woogie said:


> I had a great pizza from a local Itailian place. Very good.
> 
> Woogie


Glad to see ya back posting again!:tu

I had an Italian wrap thingy and some sweet tea.


----------



## chippewastud79

Grilled Cheese sandwich


----------



## icehog3

DETROITPHA357 said:


>


Whaddaya mean, ?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> Whaddaya mean, ?


was the 2nd dinner your main dinner or something to eat cause u were still hungry?


----------



## icehog3

DETROITPHA357 said:


> was the 2nd dinner your main dinner or something to eat cause u were still hungry?


I eat at least 2 dinners a night, sometimes 3. I don't eat breakfast on gym days (I can't lift with anything in my stomach), so an extra dinner or 2 is always needed to keep my girlish figure.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> I eat at least 2 dinners a night, sometimes 3. I don't eat breakfast on gym days (I can't lift with anything in my stomach), so an extra dinner or 2 is always needed to keep my girlish figure.


LOL:r:r:r im going to use that1 at work tomorrow.:r:r:r


----------



## GoodFella

icehog3 said:


> I eat at least 2 dinners a night, sometimes 3. I don't eat breakfast on gym days (I can't lift with anything in my stomach), so an extra dinner or 2 is always needed to keep my girlish figure.


not to bug but just wondering if you know about proper proteins before working out. it helps alot in building. dont know if you know or care but just wondering.

soup and sandwich. rents due monday so its time to pinch and clean the refrigerator till next pay check:tu


----------



## 68TriShield

DETROITPHA357 said:


> How did u like those Dave. Were they soked B4U cooked them?


marinated? Nope. Added some slightly fatty ground beef to help keep the burgers moist,salt,pepper and some seasonings.Threw them on the trusty George Forman grill and 13 minutes later...:dr


----------



## livwire68

will be having a grilled garlic & rosemary tri-tip with potato's fried in olive oil and seasoned with taragon, basil and honey!


----------



## rack04

Red beans and rice.


----------



## SteveDMatt

It was the wife's turn to cook tonight so we had salads from Salad Works. Turkey club salad with balsamic vinaigrette.

She really is getting better at cooking, but was lazy tonight.


----------



## RPB67

Chicken Cuttlets and baked potatoe.


----------



## fireman43

Picked up a bucket of KFC and all the fixins on my way home from work. Neither the wife or myself felt like cooking, so we let the Colonel handle it.


----------



## chippewastud79

King crab legs, asparagus, and lobster cakes. 

All on sale at the market. King crab was $6.99 a pound, so I bought a few, or 10. Quick steam with some Old Bay seasoning, absolutely amazing.


----------



## sailchaser

Wife traveled to NY for work today so it was left over chili topped with sour cream,onions and cheese,followed by Ben and Jerry's Butter Pecan ice cream for desert :dr


----------



## Cigar_Dan

baked porkchops, mac and cheese, field peas, and baked taters


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Pizza Hut Pizza


----------



## SMcGregor

BBQ Chicken, garlic green beans, mashed taters with gravey, and a fresh garden salad. Followed with Capt spiced rum and coke!


----------



## sailchaser

Anything I wanted at a Christmas party ,roast beef,chicken and fix ens along with enough desserts to make me sick :dr


----------



## Mad Hatter

I had a bowl of chili my mother dropped by. For desert (usually go out and buy desert, but freezing rain and all that) I got one of my Christmas stollen out of the freezer. The cold really brought out the rum flavoring. Awesome! Anyone who hasn't tried a Reimann stollen should get online and buy one right now!


----------



## dayplanner

Took the wifey out for steak and shrimp (Logans Roadhouse). Shrimp was good, but my steaks on the grill are better.


----------



## volfan

Homemade chili with an extra splash of Dave's Insanity.

scottie


----------



## txdyna65

My wife made enchiladas, rice and beans :dr


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Barbecue beef with rice along with Vietnamese ox-tail noodle soup and egg rolls.
:tu


----------



## fireman43

Arby's Roast Beef and Cheddar combo. (I won free Arby's for a year with a promotion they were doing for the new one they just opened. 52 coupons for free combo of my choice. Meant to equal one combo a week, but not required.):tu


----------



## chippewastud79

fireman43 said:


> Arby's Roast Beef and Cheddar combo. (I won free Arby's for a year with a promotion they were doing for the new one they just opened. 52 coupons for free combo of my choice. Meant to equal one combo a week, but not required.):tu


Nice pull, those coupons would last me about (52 coupons/7 days in a week/2X a day) about two-three weeks.


----------



## boonedoggle

Pizza Hut


----------



## livwire68

Tonight we will be having: Shrimpin' Dippin' Broth (originally from the Bubba Gump restaruant) with French bread & rice and for dessert Creme brulee :tu


----------



## RPB67

Baked Ziti and Salad.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Nacho's and a budweiser while watching the pistons go2town.:tu


----------



## Darrell

Pizza


----------



## Simplified

Homemade fried ravioli and a nice salad:tu


----------



## icehog3

Dinner #1: Sirloin burger and mashed sweet potaoes.

Dinner #2: Tortilla encrusted tilapia

Dinner #3: ???


----------



## germantown rob

1 bourbon, 1 Scotch, and 1 Gin :tu


----------



## n3uka

Spaghetti with meat sauce.
Roasted chestnuts for desert.


----------



## sailchaser

Had breaded chicken :chk,son of a gun it was hard to get the :chkin the bread crumbs,carrots,stuffing for the :chk,and cranberry sauce :dr


----------



## DUCK

KASR and I are at the Marriot with Rob and his family due to the power outage. They are so cool... We are also going to have some of Rob's famous-amous chili !!!


----------



## RPB67

Chicken and some steamed vegtables.


----------



## fireman43

Totino's Pizza Rolls (Pepperoni) and some sweet tea.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

BBQ'd salmon and oysters on the 1/2 shell with sourdough bread and salad :tu


----------



## livwire68

Had pan seared thick pork cutlets with a reduced french onion sauce and baked tater! Came out tender and great!


----------



## sailchaser

Outback did the cooking tonight and tried the prime rib/crabcake combo :dr


----------



## Simplified

Lightly pan fried chicken with cheese covered potato wedges. Soo goood....


----------



## DETROITPHA357

MeatLoaf:dr
Corn
Mash
AppleJuice

I think she's a keeper.


----------



## livwire68

Pizza and some merlot.


----------



## Simplified

Oven roasted chicken and mashed potatoes.


----------



## fireman43

Went to Texas Steakhouse for the company Christmas dinner, and had a BBQ chicken breast sandwich and fries along with 3-4 beers. Walked out $500 richer thanks to my bonus as well. :tu


----------



## Stog-a-Boy

steak and cheese with everything, basket of onion rings, and a large cheese pizza which is in the fridge


----------



## rx2010

went to sharky's burrito co. and had a big ass burrito with delicious cuban style pork and potatoes with cheese and some pico de gallo

very good


----------



## rack04

Blueberry Pancakes with a side of bacon. I love breakfast for dinner.


----------



## germantown rob

I had a roast prime rib I dry aged for 20 days in my fridge and roasted up for a slow cook. Melt in your mouth excelence, sorry the wife had to do a double and couldn't have some.


----------



## icehog3

Portillo's Italian Beef. :dr


----------



## Prefy

KD and Beef Jerky...the meal of a university student

In a week i'll be eating some home-cooking...

:dr:dr:drCAN'T WAIT:dr:dr:dr​


----------



## livwire68

We had lemon pepper grilled cornish game hens (young Chicken), tarragon/rosemary/honey potatoes, and tomato bruchetta.


----------



## Simplified

Took customers out and we went nuts!!!!!! Steak, shrimp, crab...


----------



## physiognomy

Quiche Lorraine washed down with some New Belgium 2 Below tonight...


----------



## Darrell

Grilled cheese and tomato soup. :tu


----------



## icehog3

Simplified said:


> Took customers out and we went nuts!!!!!! Steak, shrimp, crab...


I'd sure like to do business with you guys, Sam.


----------



## rx2010

Wife made me some tacos and nachos, deelish


----------



## RPB67

Chicken wings and rice.

A bit messy ....


----------



## nozero

A can of Wolf Brand Chili with a third of a cup of Mexican cheese and 18 Cheddar All Natural Multi Grain Crisps 670 calories, leaving me 364 to "play with" for snacks.


----------



## denverdog

nozero said:


> A can of Wolf Brand Chili with a third of a cup of Mexican cheese and 18 Cheddar All Natural Multi Grain Crisps 670 calories, leaving me 364 to "play with" for snacks.


Up until I saw you were counting the calories I was like "Damn, this guy counts the number of crackers he eats!" haha

Tonight I drank my dinner while smoking a 2007 WOAM. Long effin day.


----------



## 68TriShield

RPB67 said:


> Chicken wings and rice.
> 
> A bit messy ....


Dang newlyweds! :r

I had a yummy steak and baked tater with some southwestern veggie relish on top...


----------



## shaggy

home made cream of celery soup.....just perfect for a snowy day like today


----------



## sailchaser

Bake Apple pork chops with mashed potatoes and creamed spinach :dr


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Spaghetti:dr


----------



## Darrell

Jambalaya :tu


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

BBQ pepper steak, rice and oysters on 1/2 shell :tu


----------



## icehog3

12 0z. Top Sirloin steak, baked potato with butter, salad, and some hot wings for Dinner #2.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Steak teriyaki w/ rice and assorted tempura.
Spider roll, miso soup, salad w/ ginger dressing.
:tu


----------



## schind

London broil and 'taters... then a Professor Sila afterward... Yuck!u (the cigar, not the meat)


----------



## joshtpa

Lobels Steaks grilled up on the new grill with giant loaded baked potato


----------



## nozero

My wife entered a budget meeting just after 4 PM and didn't get home until after 7 so we broke down and split a Mr. Jim's X-tra large pizza with Italian Sausage, Peperoni and green olives... Mmmmm. 

Since we started the "life style change" we don't eat pizza much anymore. This was a nice treat!
:tu


----------



## DUCK

KASR and I went to our little Korean resturant and had Bi Bim Bap! She has the best radish kimchi!


----------



## Simplified

We went to Carrabba's and sat at the counter to eat and watch them make the food. The cook kept putting samples in front of me to taste and gave the family dessert all for free. How cool is that?

So I had to much of everything Carrabba's:tu


----------



## sacmore21

New York Strip grilled with a rub, baked potato with blue cheese, and some peas. A red wine to wash it all down with. It's making me hungry again just thinking about it


----------



## icehog3

Dinner #1 - Two chicken breasts, an Italian Beef, and some chocolate cheesecake.

Dinner #2 - A New York Strip and some Garlic Brushetta

Dinner #3 - ?????


----------



## RPB67

Some baked chicken and rice.


----------



## Bigga Petey

Meeting some friends at the pub in a few minutes....

wings :chk 

and a few lagers :al


----------



## livwire68

Baja Fresh's fish taco's and a coke to wash it all down


----------



## sailchaser

Lean Turkey Hot Pockets at work, behind a desk  dry, and not good


----------



## RPB67

Baked Haddock and rice...


----------



## novasurf

A fresh plate of spaghetti and meatballs, Italian bread (from Brooklyn) and a glass of Brunello. Il Poggione.


----------



## sailchaser

Big Boy Resturant soup and salad bar


----------



## icehog3

Sirloin and Whole wheat angel hair with Italian sausage gravy. Dinner #1, I mean. :r


----------



## tecnorobo

Had some Pasta with pine nuts, roasted peppers, and a cream sauce. Also had some pita bread with mozza, olive oil and some herbs.

Sadly, there was no meat. Thusly, I'm up late snacking.
Arfghh


----------



## jjefrey

A big bowl of Posole with chopped onions, radish, cilantro, lettuce and hot sauce.

Damn my wife can cook.:ss


----------



## icehog3

Pepper encrusted pork chops and brown rice. More pork chops with sweet potatos for dinner #2 shortly.


----------



## novasurf

Holiday leftovers. Arroz y gandules with chorizo, pasteles and yuca with olive oil. Urthel Samaranth to wash it down.


----------



## RPB67

Seafood Ravioli and Salad


----------



## sailchaser

Having dinner for lunch with ham,glazed carrots,and cheese potatoes and a CAO gold for desert:ss


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

DUCK said:


> KASR and I went to our little Korean resturant and had Bi Bim Bap! She has the best radish kimchi!


Radish Kimchi sounds pretty good.
I haven't had kimchi in quite some time. 
Do you make your own also.
What is it exactly? Cabbage, a fish, lots of red pepper, dig a hole bury it and let it furment. Do I have it all wrong?
I thought that is how they were making it when I was eating it alot in the mid '90s.


----------



## DonJefe

Drunken Chicken from the local Cajun place. Good eats!


----------



## dayplanner

Had a big bowl pf sausage and peppers, washed down with a very nice Rochefort 10 :tu


----------



## RPB67

Looks like Salad and some left over Ravis tonight


----------



## Linder

Tonight Mrs. Linder is preparing steak and caeser salad. :tu


----------



## Linder

Okay, it looks like the caeser salad was replaced with hassellbeck potatoes and caramelized brussel sprouts :r


----------



## RPB67

Clams and Lobsta !!!:tu


----------



## mosesbotbol

Ensalda Fresca with Vinho Verde wine.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

So what is every1eating for there New Years Dinner?


----------



## dayplanner

Picked up a couple of Ribeye's for the wife and I tonight.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Filet Mignon..
:tu


----------



## Conch Republican

Lobster Tails and Crab Cakes
(Fillet Mignon last night!!) :ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Pork Chops & Rice & some Black eyes:tu


----------



## sailchaser

Chops on the grill for me followed up with some home made cookies :dr


----------



## Cheeto

leftovers :hn


----------



## dayplanner

Pepperoni pizza washed down with a rogue's dead guy ale :tu


----------



## 68TriShield

Beercan Chicken


----------



## n3uka

Pork roast, mashed potatoes and gravy, sauerkraut, black eyed peas, stuffing balls, mixed veggies and home made angel food cake for desert. 

The best part of the meal was being with friends I hadn't seen in 2 years.


----------



## icehog3

It's 11AM!! I haven't had dinner yet!!


----------



## SMcGregor

I had pork tenderloin grilled with a red wine based Roux, bracolli, and tossed salad with a glass of red wine. This was out of Sugar Busters..


----------



## yourchoice

Leftovers....from New Year's!

Filet Mignon
Twice baked potato (left over mashed filling only)
Mixed Veggies
To drink, a Guinness


----------



## JPH

Turkey burrito with cheese, caso, salso, 01 Qdo corona, brandy.


----------



## novasurf

Man...back to the simple life: grilled cheeseburger, fresh cut fries and 2 cold Coronas. Nice to be back.


----------



## RPB67

Chicken Ziti and Broccolli


----------



## livwire68

Bacon, eggs and hash browns and champange!:dr


----------



## St. Lou Stu

Steak Salad.


----------



## sailchaser

Double breaded Chicken and fix ens


----------



## stevefrench

Lasagna & meatballs.:tu


----------



## n3uka

Cajun spiced calamari, lobster and for desert vanilla bean creme brulee with raspberries.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

To sick to eat tonite:BS:BS


----------



## icehog3

DETROITPHA357 said:


> To sick to eat tonite:BS:BS


Sorry Brother, that stinks.

Dinner #1....Spicy pork chops and sweet potatoes

Dinner #2....Sirlion and whole wheat pasta with red pepper gravy


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> Sorry Brother, that stinks.
> 
> Dinner #1....Spicy pork chops and sweet potatoes
> 
> Dinner #2....Sirlion and whole wheat pasta with red pepper gravy


Ohh I have to:BSagain now.:chk:chk:chk


----------



## icehog3

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Ohh I have to:BSagain now.:chk:chk:chk


:r:r:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> :r:r:r


Tom other then me :BSevery 5mins
What can I do about this chest cold. I need to get rid of it in 24hrs. I have to catch a plane Friday. Cough and Chest Cold please help.
Be right back i have to:BS


----------



## icehog3

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Tom other then me :BSevery 5mins
> What can I do about this chest cold. I need to get rid of it in 24hrs. I have to catch a plane Friday. Cough and Chest Cold please help.
> Be right back i have to:BS


24 hours? If it is deep, you might need some antibiotics and it certainly won't be better in a day. I don't envy your next door neighbor on the plane. 

Hope you feel better...at least drink as much water as you can, and try a hot shower to break up some of the chest congestion. But you really need to see a doc. :2


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> 24 hours? If it is deep, *you might need some antibiotics* (getting them from my doc tomorrow) and it certainly won't be better in a day. I don't envy your next door neighbor on the plane.  ( i feel for the entire plane ):bn
> 
> Hope you feel better...at least drink as much water as you can, and try a hot shower to break up some of the chest congestion. But *you really need to see a doc* tomorrow4sure. :2


Thxs4the advice. getting in the shower right now. 
(dang)
after I :BSagain:bn

This should not be talked about on a food thread


----------



## icehog3

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Thxs4the advice. getting in the shower right now.
> (dang)
> after I :BSagain:bn
> 
> This should not be talked about on a food thread


So...what are you having for dinner _tomorrow_ night?


----------



## RevZeek

Thinking about some fried pork chops and mashed taters


----------



## icehog3

Steak tacos with corn tortillas, chicken quesedillas, iced tea.


----------



## JRedner

Beef Short Ribs braised in a sauce made of Chimay Red, Dijon mustard, cider vinegar, garlic and onions. Side of garlic and pepper and green beans, sticky rice and fresh Cuban bread. Quite tasty.


----------



## Stog-a-Boy

Matzo Ball Soup


----------



## JPH

Frozen green beans.....(microwaved)

My car is in the shop and there is NOTHING to eat in the house.....annoyed.


----------



## icehog3

JPH said:


> Frozen green beans.....(microwaved)
> 
> My car is in the shop and there is NOTHING to eat in the house.....annoyed.


Hope the car gets fixed soon...or you may need to start feeding off your won flesh.... AAARRRRRGGGGGGGG!!!!!


----------



## dayplanner

Lean cousin santa fay rice and beans, washed down with a Smuttynose IPA. I need to not foodshop with the gf, this meal sucks!


----------



## icehog3

carbonbased_al said:


> Lean cousin santa fay rice and beans, washed down with a Smuttynose IPA. I need to not foodshop with the gf, this meal sucks!


Smutty for Smitty?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

I had soup
Still sick from yesterday
Hope all these med's work
Flying sick is no fun for me or the other passengers


----------



## dayplanner

icehog3 said:


> Smutty for Smitty?


Smitty loves his Smutty :tu


----------



## icehog3

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I had soup
> Still sick from yesterday
> Hope all these med's work
> Flying sick is no fun for me or the other passengers


Glad you're at least well enough for something today Booker! :tu



carbonbased_al said:


> Smitty loves his Smutty :tu


Smutty Smitty...Sweet!


----------



## jonny0783

ah a Double Cheeseburger, Crispy Chicken, Fries, and a Large Coke from the M!!

Jon:ss


----------



## nozero

Stog-a-Boy said:


> Matzo Ball Soup


Man, I've not had any of that in over 20 years... I gotta ask the Mrs. to pick me up some... Or, I guess I could find a recipe and go crazy...

I had 4 scrambled eggs, with fried sliced potatoes and Turkey sausage. It was not as good tonight as it usually is, I don't know what I did wrong...


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> Glad you're at least well enough for something today Booker! :tu


Yeah me2
I should come back at least 10-15pounds lighter.:tu


----------



## jmcrawf1

Red Beans and Rice w/ Sausage
Green Beans and potatoes
Dinner Roll 
:tu


----------



## 68TriShield

carbonbased_al said:


> Lean cousin santa fay rice and beans, washed down with a Smuttynose IPA. I need to not foodshop with the gf, this meal sucks!


Joe you might want to think twice about eating those Lean Cousins....

We had Venison Chili...


----------



## RPB67

Looks like some steak and some baked potatoes.


----------



## SMcGregor

I made Greek chicken with whole wheat pasta, and toss salad. Washed it down a glass of red wine. 

Shawn


----------



## sailchaser

Just had a "WIDOW MAKER BURGER" from the local pub a new item they added to the menu it's a 1 1/2 pounder with 4 slices of bacon 3 different cheeses,tomato,mayo, raw onion,served with a side of rings:dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## icehog3

sailchaser said:


> Just had a "WIDOW MAKER BURGER" from the local pub a new item they added to the menu it's a 1 1/2 pounder with 4 slices of bacon 3 different cheeses,tomato,mayo, raw onion,served with a side of rings:dr:dr:dr:dr


That sounds purty darn good! :dr

I am cooking some potato encrusted cod right now with garlic mashed potatoes. Maybe I should have some potato juice to wash it down, and sweet potato pie for dessert. :r


----------



## Cgarman

Had a Paradise pizza from Hideaway Pizza. Yummmmmmmmmyyyyyyyy!!!!


----------



## n3uka

Ate at a great Cuban restaurant in Burtonsville, MD

Had:
Tostones Relleno
Pollo Empanadas
Boliche
Camarones al Ajillo
Guava Shells with White Cheese
Tres Leches


----------



## novasurf

> Tostones Relleno
> Pollo Empanadas
> Boliche
> Camarones al Ajillo
> Guava Shells with White Cheese
> Tres Leches


 That's everyday food.............aye!

A simple plate of rice and black beans.


----------



## livwire68

Hickory smoked dry rub ribs, Tomato & basil bruchetta and buttered Cinnamon sweet taters.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Country Style Ribs:dr
Sweet Peas:dr
Potatos:dr
Aunte is the bomb...

Nothing like home style cooking while you away from home.


----------



## billybarue

Jagerschnitzel and spaetzle (german pasta/small dumplings).

Not very authentic, kind of my easy Americanized version. Especially when I serve the pork with chow chow relish.


----------



## icehog3

Dinner #1 - Chicken Tacos with salsa verde

Dinner #2 - Chicken Souvlaki

Dinner #3 - Pork chop, Whole wheat pasta w/ sweet basil gravy, and a couple Clementines for dessert.


----------



## DUCK

KASR and I had dinner at the smokingpoke residence last night....we had take out Pizza and Buffalo Wings---YUM! We finished the night off with a small little herf in their garage.... It started hailing though....


----------



## RPB67

Looks like some Roast Beef and Asparagus with some roasted potatoes.


----------



## Linder

Sweet and sour chicken


----------



## Steve

Chicken and Cauliflower Cury


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Man I love being at my Aunt Cat house (; I had the following; Steak, green beans & potato's, mac&cheese, rice & gravy & a cold beer. now I'm smoking a bolivar (my fav cigar) life is good.


----------



## taltos

I am about to dish up some rabbit stew and have it with some baking powder biscuits. For dessert, sweet potato pie and home made French vanilla ice cream. Was home all day and decided to spend most of the day on food preparation.:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

taltos said:


> I am about to dish up some rabbit stew and have it with some baking powder biscuits. For dessert, sweet potato pie and home made French vanilla ice cream. Was home all day and decided to spend most of the day on food preparation.:tu


Man I love my Aunt Cat but dammm u throwing down over there...


----------



## kg6smx

Man I haven't had Rabbit in years


----------



## taltos

Booker, cooking is one of the few skills that I have. I can shoot well and can make a passable meal. Would have loved to have you share the meal with my wife and me.:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

taltos said:


> Booker, cooking is one of the few skills that I have. I can shoot well and can make a passable meal. Would have loved to have you share the meal with my wife and me.:tu


Man thxs4the offer. When I'm n the MA area visiting Richard I'll give u a bump.
I'Ll bring the cigars (from rich house) (;


----------



## livwire68

The last night of my Mother visiting us from Denver. I mad a pecan smoked salmon on the grill with a cucumber, dill and garlic sauce with a ceaser salad and creme brulee for dessert.


----------



## Linder

livwire68 said:


> The last night of my Mother visiting us from Denver. I mad a pecan smoked salmon on the grill with a cucumber, dill and garlic sauce with a ceaser salad and creme brulee for dessert.


Very nice! :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Man I love being at my Aunt Cat house (; I had the following; Steak, green beans & potato's, mac&cheese, rice & gravy & a cold beer. now I'm smoking a bolivar (my fav cigar) life is good.


LeftOvers&They taste even better:dr


----------



## sailchaser

Just a simple baked ham turkey and 3 cheese sandwich


----------



## Steve

My wife's home pizza and a couple of glasses of Appleton Plantation rum. Now a Ttatuaje for desert.


----------



## chippewastud79

Quesadilla made with the left over steak from last night. Pretty darn good too.


----------



## Linder

Grilled chicken with a slice of tomato on wheat bread


----------



## dwhitacre

I made chicken enchiladas! Yummy!


----------



## RPB67

Full Turkey dinner last night.

It was like Thanksgiving all over again.


----------



## sailchaser

RPB67 said:


> Full Turkey dinner last night.
> 
> It was like Thanksgiving all over again.


Only had the hot sandwich version myself :tu


----------



## RPB67

Pizza and more Pizza


----------



## Linder

Last night Mrs. Linder made a rustic French peasant dish of baked chicken, potatoes and a crusty bread.


----------



## shaggy

just put the lasagna roll ups in the oven....in a hour or so it will be heaven


----------



## RevZeek

I'm being a little thrifty (translated: cheap ) until payday so I'm going to have beanie weanies but made with lil smokies instead of hot dogs. I might make some crescent rolls too.


----------



## sailchaser

Earlier tonight I made some Salisbury steak with mash potatoes and tons of gravy surrounded with corn and fresh baked crescent rolls:dr


----------



## nuke999

Spicey Basil Fried Rice with Chicken. I Love Thai!


----------



## tecnorobo

Pulled pork. Didn't really have an option. I had to taste test every single butt that was pulled (26) to see if it needed more spice or sauce. I did no enjoy it. It wasn't that it wasn't good- but working with that much pork for that many hours...
well it about makes ya sick.


----------



## Papichulo

tecnorobo said:


> Pulled pork. Didn't really have an option. I had to taste test every single butt that was pulled (26) to see if it needed more spice or sauce. I did no enjoy it. It wasn't that it wasn't good- but working with that much pork for that many hours...
> well it about makes ya sick.


I was hoping you would send me some over nighted of course. :tu


----------



## Linder

Crab cakes.


----------



## Linder

RevZeek said:


> I'm being a little thrifty (translated: cheap ) until payday so I'm going to have beanie weanies but made with lil smokies instead of hot dogs. I might make some crescent rolls too.


That would really hit the spot right now :tu


----------



## RPB67

Barbeque Steak and Potatoes.


----------



## bhudson57

Brats and Kraut. And this time I finally got it right!! Yummy!


----------



## Papichulo

Had a medium rare ribeye rubbed in spices and olive oil and grilled to perfection topped with freshly diced habenero peppers, cilantro, red onions, parsley, carrots, kosher salt and olive oil. Sauteed some fresh okra in olive oil and prepared a special Greek salad (lettuce, calamata olives, white onions, fresh blackberries, roasted pecans, grape tomatoes in a red vinegar salad dressing). And of course we had some fresh French bread and yes I blew my diet this evening. Hopefully that paints the picture.


----------



## icehog3

Dinner #1 was potato encrusted cod and whole wheat pasta with Italian sausage gravy.

#2 was a spicy pork chop and sweet potatoes, and 1/2 a Moon Pie JPH sent me.

#3 will be a sirloin patty and some more pasta.

I am thinking I will probably need a late night snack too.


----------



## sailchaser

Had some home made pasta with home made tomato sauce and fresh garlic bread .


----------



## czartim

mashed taters, chicken strips, a roll, and gravy. All home made.


----------



## icehog3

czartim said:


> mashed taters, chicken strips, a roll, and gravy. All home made.


You raise chickens?

 :chk


----------



## hornitosmonster

A big serving of Humble Pie with a side of crow...Go Cowboys...:tu


----------



## Steve

My wife made her homemade slow-cooked spaghetti, homemade garlic bread, and spaghetti squash.

Just finishing up an Epi#2 and a bottle of Appleton Plantation Rum in the company of my beautiful wife. I just don't get any better!


----------



## icehog3

Steve said:


> My wife made her homemade slow-cooked spaghetti, homemade garlic bread, and spaghetti squash.
> 
> Just finishing up an Epi#2 and a bottle of Appleton Plantation Rum in the company of my beautiful wife. I just don't get any better!


Sounds like a great Sunday.


----------



## taltos

Farm cheese peirogi with a green bean casserole and a bottle of merlot while watching the games.


----------



## Papichulo

taltos said:


> Farm cheese peirogi with a green bean casserole and a bottle of merlot while watching the games.


I think I would enjoy that a lot:tu


----------



## taltos

Papichulo said:


> I think I would enjoy that a lot:tu


The benefits for being married to a Polish girl with both parents born in the mother country.


----------



## jloutlaw

Gumbo!!


----------



## sailchaser

A Big Fat Hot Deli Corn Beef Sandwich with a side of Cole slaw :dr


----------



## muziq

Almond-crusted tilapia and rosemary potatoes...yum.

Hey Admiral, did you try that Thai beef curry recipe I sent ya?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Marinated baked chicken:dr:dr
and some other stuff LOL
6grapes Paradise:dr
Padilla 8&11:ss
and a quite nite watching the punisher:gn
Now for a goodnite


----------



## DUCK

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Marinated baked chicken:dr:dr
> and some other stuff LOL
> 6grapes Paradise:dr
> Padilla 8&11:ss
> and a quite nite watching the punisher:gn
> Now for a goodnite


Nighty-Night Booker (and Leslie). KASR and I went to the korean dinner again tonight for my birthday, it was YUMMY!

of course....I ended the meal with a Casa Torano Maduro Lancero


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DUCK said:


> Nighty-Night Booker _*(and Leslie*_). KASR and I went to the korean dinner again tonight for my birthday, it was YUMMY!
> 
> of course....I ended the meal with a Casa Torano Maduro Lancero


She went Nighty-Nite a long time ago, wimp:r
GN.


----------



## physiognomy

I took my girlfriend out for some Pho tonight. I went for the rare steak & got extra meat & noodles :dr


----------



## RPB67

Eggplant Parm


----------



## Demented

Here’s what’s on the menu for tonight.

Pan grilled, skinless boneless chicken breast, marinated in Jim Beam vinaigrette (see food forum).

Stir-fried kale, bean sprouts, red onion, yellow bell pepper and shitake mushrooms.

Dirty egg custard


----------



## sailchaser

Demented said:


> Here's what's on the menu for tonight.
> 
> Pan grilled, skinless boneless chicken breast, marinated in Jim Beam vinaigrette (see food forum).
> 
> Stir-fried kale, bean sprouts, red onion, yellow bell pepper and shitake mushrooms.
> 
> Dirty egg custard


That sounds like a good menu for me tomorrow I just had a simple meat loaf with mashed potatoes and Green beans


----------



## Don Fernando

All this talk about "pho" .. I had to try it. Good stuff, that is ... kinda grows on you. Soooo.... had a nice big bowl of pho & some beef stuffed grape leaves. Yum.


----------



## raisin

Was inspired by my Florio's visit to do an Oso Bucco again. Pan seared, some veal stock, white wine, garlic, thyme, bay leaf, and pepper. Covered, in the oven for ~2hr's.
The cooking aroma's were INCREDIBLE, climbing over the cigar smoke, and the dish itself was just soooo satisfying...


----------



## RPB67

Barbeque Tips and Chicken.


----------



## stevefrench

Hot turkey sandwich and a big piece of carrot-cake for dessert.:tu


----------



## Ron1YY

Steamed King Crab legs, U15 Shrimp, Seasoned and Breaded, Fried, Sea Scallops, Seasoned, Breaded and Fried. Brocolli with Cheddar sauce. Wash it all down with some Pinot Gregio.


Ron


----------



## St. Lou Stu

Talapia filets, Baked Sweet Potatoes, Broccoli, and a chef salad.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ron1YY said:


> *Steamed King Crab legs*, U15 Shrimp, Seasoned and Breaded, Fried, Sea Scallops, Seasoned, Breaded and Fried. Brocolli with Cheddar sauce. Wash it all down with some *Pinot Gregio*.
> 
> Ron


:drMan I cant wait to come down to the sunny state. Man is that going to be on the menu when we get there.:dr
Ron U have to stop picking with me.


----------



## shaggy

homemade chicken soup with some fresh baked biscuits


----------



## sailchaser

Had a great Italian night with all the side dishes and raspberry pie with some Friends from up state:tu


----------



## Ron1YY

DETROITPHA357 said:


> :drMan I cant wait to come down to the sunny state. Man is that going to be on the menu when we get there.:dr
> Ron U have to stop picking with me.


We love to do Seafood night!!!!!!! Once or twice a month. Hmm End of Jan...Beginning of Feb????? It could happen. Either that or Deep Fried Turkey?????

Ron


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ron1YY said:


> We love to do Seafood night!!!!!!! Once or twice a month. Hmm End of Jan...Beginning of Feb????? It could happen. Either that or Deep Fried Turkey?????
> 
> Ron


U gone to learn about messing with me. Im known to show up at people houses without them expecting me.


----------



## Debob

A meatball hot pocket with some Amish Friendship bread for desert, slack night on the diet tonight but wifey didnt prepare anything so i had to fend for my self.lol


----------



## 68TriShield

Debob said:


> A meatball hot pocket with some Amish Friendship bread for desert, slack night on the diet tonight but wifey didnt prepare anything so i had to fend for my self.lol


Don't let the word get out on the Friendship Bread...


----------



## rack04

Last night my wife and I had chicken fajitas, mexican rice, and refried beans.


----------



## Don Fernando

A sausage grinder from Avuletto's ... A picture is worth a thousand heartburns.


----------



## Ron1YY

DETROITPHA357 said:


> U gone to learn about messing with me. Im known to show up at people houses without them expecting me.


Anytime, We live around around the block from the grocery store :tu

Ron


----------



## RPB67

Chicken,Brocolli and Ziti :tu


----------



## sailchaser

Tuna Noddle Salad plain and simply Good


----------



## pistol

I sautéed a couple of chicken breasts in olive oil, white wine, garlic, and chopped onion. I threw some spaghetti (home made sauce of course!) over the top of the chicken and I also made some garlic bread. I have to say, it was damned good!:tu


----------



## Darrell

I had a Western burger and a beer.


----------



## JamesRoberts

Debob said:


> A meatball hot pocket with some Amish Friendship bread for desert, slack night on the diet tonight but wifey didnt prepare anything so i had to fend for my self.lol


I'll make sure Michelle gets that flag...


----------



## Demented

I made macaroni and cheese with BLT’s. Rich warming food is perfect for cold nights.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Protein shake and a can of lump crab meat 

I'm down 11 lbs on my new diet and workout routine


----------



## DETROITPHA357

LasciviousXXX said:


> Protein shake and a can of lump crab meat
> 
> I'm down 11 lbs on my new diet and workout routine


U R the man:tu


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Thanks brother! 

I'm pumping it lately so hopefully I can get as big as the Hog LOL


----------



## Demented

Chipped beef on lightly toasted sourdough, lumpy mash potatoes and spicy stir fried kale with bacon.


----------



## Demented

Roast beef & swiss pizza. Used BBQ sauce in place of tomato sauce as the base.


----------



## The Professor

Smoked chicken, baked beans, and jalapeño-cheddar grits. :dr


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

Sticky Rice and some sliced fresh Chinese style sausage..
nothing special-


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Protein Shake and 2 Spam Musubi's


----------



## RevZeek

Thinking about having some fried pork chops with mashed red-skinned potatoes and broccoli.

With a nice fat maduro for dessert!


----------



## shaggy

butter chicken tonite....stuff turkey breast for tomorrow


----------



## Darrell

I am working the shop tonight, so I gotta grab something on the way and eat it there. I'm thinking a spicy chicken sandwich and 3 stuffed jalapenos. :dr


----------



## stevefrench

Two grilled cheese sandwiches and some homemade turkey soup.:tu


----------



## RPB67

Turkey and some mashed potatoes


----------



## Demented

Roast Rock Cornish game hen with saffron rice and baby broccoli.


----------



## sailchaser

Had chili with sour cream,onions and cheese toppers and some home made bread as a dipper for poor man's pudding


----------



## physiognomy

Tasty dinner tonight... A couple of home made Salmon patties (Salmon, Dill Weed, Corn, Crushed Water Cracker, Egg, Salt & Pepper) with a side of Forbidden rice & mixed vegetables.


----------



## RPB67

Eggplant and some Salad


----------



## volfan

Ribeyes with honey teriyaki grilled onions and a stilton blue cheese topping with whole wheat four-cheese ravioli with pesto and some King's hawaiian bread.

scottie


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Boiled Pork Chops
Rice
Beereeeer:dr:chk:chk


----------



## White97Jimmy

Spaghetti and texas toast


----------



## sailchaser

Home Made Cheese Potatoe Soup,Salad,Cheese Burger


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Cheated a little today 

Slice of pizza and a few hot wings :dr


----------



## RPB67

Had some Turkey, left over Eggplant and some roasted potatoes.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Labrada Protein Shake (40g of protein ) and an apple. 2 more hours then another small meal


----------



## sailchaser

Walleye from the freezer for me with Some home made steak cut fries:dr


----------



## RPB67

Turkey and a salad.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Protein Shake and a veggie burger patty... Yum!


----------



## rx2010

smart ones swedish meatballs

mmm


----------



## RPB67

I had some Chicken Soup .


----------



## RevZeek

Papa John's Pizza


----------



## DETROITPHA357

[email protected] Pre-pre Herf with TriShield & Wife, Kiwi, Mo, Ms. Detroit & Trisd....


----------



## smokehouse

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Pizza@the Pre-pre Herf with TriShield & Wife, Kiwi, Mo, Ms. Detroit & Trisd....


Bragger


----------



## RPB67

Chicken soup and some fresh baked bread


----------



## Ms. Detroit

RPB67 said:


> Chicken soup and some fresh baked bread


So what is the birthday boy going to have for his birthday dinner.:dr


----------



## livwire68

Grilled ribeye, grilled jumbo shrimp (yea jumbo shirmp I know!), fire roasted taters, grilled baby zukes and chimya belgin beer. :dr


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Steak
Baked Potato
Sweet Corn
Broc


----------



## Stog-a-Boy

Stoffers pot roast, then a trkey sandwich, and now a can of green beans


----------



## sailchaser

Not a darn thing , emergency at work breakfeast in the morning will be supersized


----------



## Bigga Petey

Roasted sweet potato.


----------



## Darrell

Meatloaf tonight with mashed potatoes! :tu


----------



## Stog-a-Boy

Chipotle :tu :tu :dr


----------



## fireman43

Breakfast for supper tonight. Two eggs over easy with some Frank's Red Hot on top, bacon, biscuits, grits, and sweet tea.


----------



## JaKaAch

fireman43 said:


> Breakfast for supper tonight. Two eggs over easy with some Frank's Red Hot on top, bacon, biscuits, grits, and sweet tea.


I had a feeling there would be some grits in there. I think I'm one of the 9 people in the KC area that likes grits. 

What's a grit..My Cousin Vinnie.

Edit: I forgot to add my dinner..Bacon Chicken Ranch Pizza. First time I've had Chicken on a Pizza. It was pretty good.


----------



## sailchaser

Pizzzzzzaaaaa:dr:dr:dr


----------



## RPB67

HAHAH

Pizza here as well.:tu


----------



## icehog3

Steak Cantonese with egg rolls.


----------



## Stog-a-Boy

Fried chicken livers, oven roasted potatoes, lima beans, pita bread, greek salad, baklava.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

sailchaser said:


> Pizzzzzzaaaaa:dr:dr:dr





RPB67 said:


> HAHAH
> 
> Pizza here as well.:tu


Make that 3. I had pizza today:bn
I hope tomorrow will be better. 
Kids rule in my house


----------



## Old Sailor

Pork chops, potatoes and corn.:tu


----------



## jjefrey

Spaghetti with home made sauce and garlic bread.:dr


----------



## gamayrouge

The other half of the ribeye sandwich I had for lunch!


----------



## jjefrey

gamayrouge said:


> The other half of the ribeye sandwich I had for lunch!


Kinders?

Damn they make good sandwiches


----------



## fireman43

Buffalo chicken and tater salad.


----------



## Beachjeep90

10oz ny strip at Bonefish grill with fish tacos :dr


----------



## novasurf

Fish sticks and corn. Lent.


----------



## RPB67

a dozen raw Cherry Stones and some Shrimp Cocktail.


----------



## gamayrouge

jjefrey said:


> Kinders?
> 
> Damn they make good sandwiches


Yep!:dr


----------



## fireman43

Kids just left to go p/u some Chinese. :dr


----------



## Mrs_Txdyna

I made enchiladas and rice, it sure was good! :tu


----------



## RPB67

Swordfish and some potatoes


----------



## BostonBull

Steak with a dry rub and olive oil. Zucchini, yellow squash, red/yellow/orange bell pepper, all soaked in olive oil/salt/pepper/garlic powder. Grilled everything, mmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## icehog3

Grouper, with a site of 8 grain pasta and Italian sausage gravy.


----------



## dayplanner

Mrs_Txdyna said:


> I made enchiladas and rice, it sure was good! :tu


I loves me some enchiladas! :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ribs, Chicken
Mac
Rice and gravey:tu


----------



## RUJohnny99

spaghetti & meatballs with a red gravy.


----------



## 68TriShield

Mrs_Txdyna said:


> I made enchiladas and rice, it sure was good! :tu


One of my weaknesses...:dr


----------



## RPB67

Turkey, with all the fixins.

Looks like Happy Thanksgiving.............a bit early.:r


----------



## 68TriShield

London Broil marinated in Dr.Pepper overnight...


----------



## Stog-a-Boy

68TriShield said:


> London Broil marinated in Dr.Pepper overnight...


Dr. Pepper  Interesting. Does it taste like the roast beef marinated in Coke?

Hamburger Helper u


----------



## DonJefe

Red beans and rice.


----------



## icehog3

DonJefe said:


> Red beans and rice.


Damn Jeff, I want some Luhvul red beans and rice!!


----------



## smokering10

Stog-a-Boy said:


> Dr. Pepper  Interesting. Does it taste like the roast beef marinated in Coke?
> 
> Hamburger Helper u


yea, its like a weird seasoning. ive seen and used mr.pib or dr.pepper on ham. its good try it some time.


----------



## theycallmedan'lboone

Spaghetti, a Killians, n a ROcky Patel COnnecticut.


----------



## JaKaAch

Itailain sausage, green peppers, and onions on a plate of spaghetti. Plus a small salad and garlic bread.

Needed some wine..:al


----------



## sgt_etool

...steamed white rice, fried fish, kimchi:tu, and a glass of port.


----------



## DUCK

Pablanos Mexican - the whole set up! We are so full were are miserable now. I already took 4 tums.


----------



## Stog-a-Boy

Dinner #2 from 7-11: 3 Toquitos and a Quarter pound big bite with ketchup mustard onions and nacho cheese :dr.


----------



## 68TriShield

Stog-a-Boy said:


> Dr. Pepper  Interesting. Does it taste like the roast beef marinated in Coke?
> 
> Hamburger Helper u


No. It tastes like beef marinated in Dr.Pepper


----------



## sailchaser

pork chops,squash,garlic potatoes and cranberry relish for me:dr


----------



## paperairplane

Cheeseburgers, tater tots, whiskey.

Is there extra credit since it is 40* and pouring rain and I grilled?


----------



## livwire68

I marinated some pork chops in apple juice and spices, made some horseradish mashed taters and sauteed some sliced apples in butter, cinnimon and honey.


----------



## fireman43

A pack of nabs, granola bar, and a Coke.


----------



## sailchaser

Had a slab of ribs,french fries and cole slaw:dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## hova45

I had me a latina:chk:chk


----------



## boonedoggle

sailchaser said:


> Had a slab of ribs,french fries and cole slaw:dr:dr:dr:dr


Delicious! We ended up at Red Slobster, and I think I got my credit card stolen...worst experience in a while.


----------



## RPB67

Salmon and some veggies.


----------



## stevefrench

Mussels, ham, roast beef, mashed potatos with gravy, meat loaf, seared halibut, pizza and some carrot cake for dessert. I was at the Grand Buffet in the Fallsview Casino today. :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Mexican:chk:chk:dr
Then straight home2:BS:BS
Then:ss:ss
:tu


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Domino's.


----------



## fireman43

Navy, Lima, Black Eyed Peas, salt pork, and ham hock. Throwed into the crockpot yesterday.....Made good eatin' today.:dr


----------



## DonJefe

Butternut squash ravioli with a sauce of butter,basil & pine nuts and fresh nutmeg.


----------



## Bigga Petey

Ceasar salad.
Ate too darn good over the weekend.
Need to tone it back a bit, till next weekend anyway.


----------



## RPB67

Turkey 
Baked Potatoe 
and some Broccoli


----------



## Stog-a-Boy

Chicken and vegetables in a cream sauce.

Now im cookin a pizza. :tu


----------



## jloutlaw

Seared ahi tuna, rice & asparagas.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DETROITPHA357 said:


> This is what I cooked:
> 
> Spaghetti with deer meat:dr (thxs for all the tips)Ground Beef
> Salad:dr Not this time
> French Toast:dr Not this time
> 6Grapes:dr:dr (thxs for introducing me to it Carlos) Coffee from fresh ground beans
> 
> Now im thinking about what im going to smoke (maybe something strong):hn (2yr old Davidoff, trashed it. 15yr old Griffin loved it:dr
> 
> So just for convo what did ya eat for dinner 2nite???


Well seems like I really like spaghetti:dr


----------



## Jbailey

Cooked up some rock fish with some butter and almonds drizzled on top. Also broccoli, rice and a salad. Very tasty!


----------



## icehog3

Whole wheat ravioli filled with sun ripened tomatoes and chicken, and smothered in Italian sausage gravy. :dr


----------



## 68TriShield

Jbailey said:


> Cooked up some rock fish with some butter and almonds drizzled on top. Also broccoli, rice and a salad. Very tasty!


Color me jealous David.....


----------



## boonedoggle

We're doing my birthday tonight, cake, and these 1 1/2 inch New York strip, baby!










I love beef! Gonna follow this up with a Padron 64 Maddy and Cabaiguan Guapo! :dr


----------



## TripleF

boonedoggle said:


> We're doing my birthday tonight, cake, and these 1 1/2 inch New York strip, baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love beef! Gonna follow this up with a Padron 64 Maddy and Cabaiguan Guapo! :dr


Suhweeeeeeeeeeeeeet Jimmy!! Hey, Happy Birthday!!

We had, uhhhhh, well beef........uhhhhhhh, beef from Wendy's!! Love those Bacon Classic Cheezburgers!!


----------



## n3uka

Wonton soup
Lobster spring rolls
Lobster tail, shrimp, scallops, asparagus and string beans in a light garlic sauce
Pistachio ice cream


----------



## Eternal Rider

I went to the local fish market for fish and chips. Damn they were good.


----------



## RPB67

Baked Ziti


----------



## sailchaser

Slow cooked Rack of lamb and baked patotoes:dr


----------



## icehog3

Steak Cantonese and some whole wheat 3 cheese raviolis.


----------



## Tredegar

Homemade mac and cheese. Not too bad since it's the first time I ever made it from scratch.


----------



## rander212

Unfortunately, a spicy chicken sandwich and fries from Wendy's. u


----------



## jjefrey

chicken breast sautéed with onions and mushrooms:dr

rice and steamed broccoli


----------



## icehog3

jjefrey said:


> chicken breast sautéed with onions and mushrooms:dr
> 
> rice and steamed broccoli


That's why the cigar tasted like broccoli!


----------



## BengalMan

10oz filet, twice baked potato, nice bottle of red wine, some homemade banana pudding for dessert followed by an Oliva Serie V figurado with a glass of Eagle Rare bourbon.


----------



## RPB67

Steak and salad


----------



## stevefrench

Pizza and wings.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Im going to 3partys2nite:bl
1st party Pizza with a group of lil girls:hn
2nd&3rd TBA


----------



## uhhhson

good old mcdonalds


----------



## Kaisersozei

The wife & I had a little celebration dinner tonight at Brio Tuscan Grill. Had their breaded Veal Milanese with a chopped salad and a very good glass of Cabernet.


----------



## JPH

Frozen pizza....

I cooked it of course.... 

Half pep half sausage.....

Taste like plastic sort of..... especially on the nose.


----------



## dayplanner

Homemade chili and cornbread! :tu


----------



## sailchaser

Perch dinner for me with pecan pie for dessert:dr


----------



## BamBam

We were snowed in by the blizzard. Enjoyed Honey BBQ Chicken and fries. I later enjoyed a CAO MX2 with a nice French Roast.
Snow.....I ain't afraid of no stinking snow!!!!


----------



## RPB67

Went to Maine and had some Lobster.

Yum Yum .....Garlic Mashed, Portabello Mushrooms and Crab Cakes.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Not dinner but I had Rice, Scrambled Eggs, Sausage with some OJ4breakfast:dr:dr Reminded me of being at my mom's house.


----------



## DonJefe

Drunken Chicken. YumYum!!


----------



## Darrell

Having some London Broil, Mac & Cheese, and Green Beans. :dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## Stog-a-Boy

a can of corned beef hash (cooked well done and extra crispy), 3 large eggs over easy, 2 slices of rye toast, and a peach iced tea :dr :dr


----------



## Bigga Petey

Usuallly don't eat this well through the week, but the gym kicked my azz this afternoon. 
Tilapia filets with a side of pasta tossed in olive oil and roasted garlic. 
Feels good to have some gas in the tank.


----------



## RevZeek

Meatloaf, Mashed potatoes, green beans...Blue Moon beer


----------



## smitdavi

Gourmet grilled cheese: Sourdough bread, pepper jack, velveeta, and colby cheeses. And ofcourse a big glass of ice cold milk


----------



## BamBam

General Tsaos Chicken and Fried Rice


----------



## Darrell

RevZeek said:


> Meatloaf, Mashed potatoes, green beans...Blue Moon beer


One of the best meals EVER. :tu


----------



## rwhit37

watched LSU lose to garbage Southeastern in baseball then Plucker's a local wing shop for some wings and a cold beer


----------



## n3uka

a pear. was too tired to fix anything.


----------



## MithShrike

Whole wheat linguine with basil pesto. :tu


----------



## icehog3

Blackened grouper and whole wheat tortellinis.


----------



## 68TriShield

Stog-a-Boy said:


> a can of corned beef hash (cooked well done and extra crispy), 3 large eggs over easy, 2 slices of rye toast, and a peach iced tea :dr :dr


Sounds like your Uncle and Grandpa Irv


----------



## sailchaser

icehog3 said:


> Blackened grouper and whole wheat tortellinis.


That's my dinner tonight except I'm adding key lime pie :tu


----------



## RPB67

Cherrystones and some Salmon


----------



## Stog-a-Boy

68TriShield said:


> Sounds like your Uncle and Grandpa Irv


Yea it was. 

Tonight went to Red Robin had the Whiskey River BBQ Burger, a tower of onion rings, and a bottomless basket of steak fries. :dr


----------



## 68TriShield

Stog-a-Boy said:


> Yea it was.
> 
> Tonight went to Red Robin had the Whiskey River BBQ Burger, a tower of onion rings, and a bottomless basket of steak fries. :dr


All that fried food is going to make you shat like a shark Evan...:hn


----------



## rack04

Last night I had meatloaf, green beans, mashed potatoes, and sourdough bread. Tonight hopefull I can get the wife to cook french dip sandwhiches.


----------



## RPB67

Turkey and some baked potatoes


----------



## Stog-a-Boy

68TriShield said:


> All that fried food is going to make you shat like a shark Evan...:hn


Na im good. Just woke up and feel great! :tu :r


----------



## sailchaser

I just made tortellini,fresh baked galic bread and cesar salad for my wife and I now it's off for a walk with a ashton tonight is the choice of desert:tu


----------



## Ms. Detroit

Steak. baked potato, and salad!!! Yum -Yum!!!!!!!!!:chk:chk


----------



## RPB67

Haddock and some roasted potatoes


----------



## stevefrench

Beef on a bun with potato-salad.:tu


----------



## Bigga Petey

My son is coming over with his girlfriend for dinner.
Got a pot of puttanesca sauce simmering, should go nicley over the penne.
Going to put a few chicken breasts on the grill shortly.
Gotta have green... roasting some asapargus also. 
Washing it down with a nice bittle of Chianti.


----------



## RPB67

Swordfish and baked potatoe


----------



## Twill413

Finally got around to cooking myself a decent meal. Gnocchi, wilted spinach and garlic, and lemon herb chicken breast. And a Miller High Life.


----------



## Stog-a-Boy

Disco fries (fries topped with brown gravy and melted cheddar), Moussaka, Greek salad, Chocolate cream pie


----------



## St. Lou Stu

Hamburgers on the grill, home made potatoe salad, green salad, and an Ice cold beer or three.


----------



## JaKaAch

Corned Beef and Cabbage with a couple bottles of Boulevard Irish Ale..

I asked the wife to fix this more like once a month instead of once a year..:dr


----------



## Kaisersozei

Mesquite grilled chicken breasts, grilled squash, grilled garlic tomatoes w/parmesan & bleu cheese, brown rice, Saranac IPA, and a Girl Scout cookie Trefoil s'more for dessert.

Did I mention I grilled out tonight?


----------



## 68TriShield

Lamb Shanks.


----------



## sailchaser

Grilled dagwood sandwich and a few chips, not bad got to get to the store


----------



## 44MAG

Ribs, followed by 2004 sublime that a BOTL suprised me with. what a nite.:cb


----------



## tedski

Breaded scallops, wild rice pilaf, steamed broccoli + carrots.


----------



## SR Mike

Roasted Chipotle Lime Chicken


----------



## RPB67

Chicken and some rice and asparagus.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Already have dinner planned tonight as I'm finally on a day-shift so I can be home for dinner 


Slow roasted Corned Beef and Cabbage with BBQ corn on the cob and a pint of Guinness Stout :tu


----------



## Stog-a-Boy

Stuffed Tilapia


----------



## Bigga Petey

Sardines & crackers, accompanied by three hardboiled egg whites.
Had a big lunch yesterday.


----------



## RPB67

Haddock and some chicken with some fresh asparagus.


----------



## Jbailey

Going to start cooking soon. Will have chicken with mustard mascarpone marsala sauce, broccoli and lemon couscous. Should be good.


----------



## Stog-a-Boy

Brisket and Potatoes


----------



## Bubba -NJ

Cooked up 3 NY strip steaks from a local butcher tonight , baked 2 sweet potato's and 2 regular potato's . To me there just is no comparison , the beef from the local butcher is so much better then the super market beef . If you have a local butcher , stop in and get some great meat . :ss


----------



## RPB67

Salmon and some fresh asparugus.


----------



## partagaspete

I am sick so my daughter made me lentil soup. 

T


----------



## stevefrench

I BBQ'd some burgers & dogs for dinner tonight.:tu


----------



## St. Lou Stu

Hamburgers on the grill, Potato Salad, Broccoli and fresh Iced Tea.

Almost feels like summer with a meal like that!:tu


----------



## icehog3

Grouper and cod with some whole grain Spanish rice...that should hold me for a couple hours.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

:tpd::tpd:


Bubba -NJ said:


> Cooked up 3 NY strip steaks from a local butcher tonight , baked 2 sweet potato's and 2 regular potato's . To me there just is no comparison , the beef from the local butcher is so much better then the super market beef . If you have a local butcher , stop in and get some great meat . :ss


:tpd:
either support your local butcher, or do as i do, get a primal, and cut it down yoru self 
to hell with supermarket crap, not worth the $, nor the space on a well heated grill :chk


----------



## RPB67

Pasta,Chicken Cuttlets,and some veal as well.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Haven't had dinner yet but what ever les is in the kitchen cooking sure smells good (; TBC....


----------



## Piper~Pilot

I just made a seafood run down to the Gulf so tonight will be a seafood graze session. Fresh boiled crab claws, gulf shrimp boiled to perfection, ahi tuna a little on the raw side, west indies salad I made yesterday and cedar plank salmon with a balsami vinegar finishing sauce so I can hang out by the grill and have a stogie.


----------



## sailchaser

Got off of work and there was a turkey and fixens on the table:dr:dr:dr


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Haven't had dinner yet but what ever les is in the kitchen cooking sure smells good (; TBC....


Cornish Hens pototao salad Mack and cheese, green beans:dr
Now for the smokes.:ss


----------



## rack04

I had a big lunch so my wife and I split a ham and cheese sandwich.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

For dinner last night we had Grilled New York Strip Steaks, spicy oven roasted potatos, grilled prosciutto wrapped asparagus and eggplant. Couple that with a couple glasses of Guinness and that was my dinner


----------



## Sir Tony

Vegemite and port! Hell yeah!


----------



## Stog-a-Boy

Had Chinese last night and took all the leftover and stir-fried them together for tonight.


----------



## RPB67

Just finished some Baked Chicken, Asparagus and some brown rice.


----------



## M1903A1

Boil-in-a-bag spaghetti with meat sauce, nice and oily....

Now finishing a homemade Manhattan...and debating what stick to smoke....


----------



## emelbee

I shared a bison t-bone with my dog and had a salad. The dog doesn't care for salad.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Toast.......... WITH butter :tu


----------



## RevSmoke

Leftover country style pork ribs with some homemade BBQ sauce, a bowl of popcorn, some fresh broccoli (raw) and a bottle of Harvey's Tom Paine Original Brown Ale.

A couple of Easter Sweet/Tarts bunnies & ducks - red and blue ones (My sons ate all the purple ones.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Les cooked backed pork chops, corn on the cob, rice and gravy:dr:dr And yes I had my 6grapes


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Not sure what im having tonite but I have to bragggg. Les lost a bet with me and now she has to pay up. I cant remember what the bet was but I never win a bet with her. This time I did, now she has to take me to a 4star restaurant I like called the RattleSnake. She's going to pay big$$$. Oh and im not letting her off the hook either. I want drinks Hennessey XO extra sides deserts and some white port.:dr Then she has to take me to the FireWater Bar for drinks and pool:chk Now thats how u win big.....


----------



## Steve

Jamaican Jerked Chicken, Roasted Sweet Potatoes with Jerk Seasoning and Broccoli with Corona and Limes.

Going to follow this up with more Corona and a Hemmingway Untold story.


----------



## JPH

24 jenos pizza rolls and a Great lakes black out stout..... and a cheese stick.


----------



## King James

JPH said:


> 24 jenos pizza rolls and a Great lakes black out stout..... and a cheese stick.


nice! I went to tumbleweed and got a chicken mushroom quesadilla


----------



## hova45

Smoked some baby back ribs (applewood) grilled some sweet potatoes and some blackbeans and rice.


----------



## physiognomy

I fired up the grill & seared some Carne Adovada... Wrapped up a few pieces in a warmed tortilla with some black beans & rice :dr:dr:dr


----------



## 68TriShield

Homemade Beef Stew last night..


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Baked Chicken Broc & Beer 4me..


----------



## RPB67

Just ate a Ceasar Salad Wrap.


----------



## Bigga Petey

Black beans w/onions & crackers.


----------



## Steve

Grilled New York Strip (just to medium), lightly drizzled with Extra Virgin Olive Oil and seasoned with our personal blended Steak Salt, served with Zucchini & Summer Squash and Seasoned Fries served on the deck. A bottle of Pinot Noir, Gala Rouge complemented it nicely!




























As you can see, it was terrible










Dessert was Fresh Berries (Raspberries, Blueberries and Strawberries) macerated in the Pinot over a cake donut, covered with Whipped Crème (sorry, it was gone before any pictures could be taken!).

Enjoyed with a Beautiful Lady










And finished up with a Olivia Serie V


----------



## stevefrench

Pizza and wings with an ice cold Orange Crush.


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Crawfish Pie with Caramel Pie for dessert. My wife is an EXCELLENT cook. :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

SmokeyJoe said:


> Crawfish Pie :tu


CatFishPie??? Man I'm glad I can't eat fish... (cat fish pie?)


----------



## sailchaser

I all had a good old steak on the grill:dr


----------



## RPB67

Sirloin Steak and a big Baked Potatoe.


----------



## stevefrench

Burgers and dogs on the grill.:tu


----------



## 68TriShield

Matzo Ball Soup


----------



## BigGreg

we had a classic Italian sunday, made a nice sauce w/ some meatballs and sausage (hot & sweet), then pasta for those who wanted and ofcourse fresh manicotti from pastosa add 2 loafs of italian bread and a bottle of red wine and were feeling like our guts are dragging on the floor after this meal. Fugheddaboutit! Dont you love my run-on sentence? Who would of guessed I graduated college :chk


----------



## ML1980

I had a normal cajun Sunday dinner, Crawfish and corn mix with some boiled potatoes w/ dressing.


----------



## jamz

My mom and stepfather were over visiting with us and the kids, so I whomped up a thyme, rosemary, garlic and lemon roast chicken with stuffing, rice pilaf and asparagus, grilled with olive oil, salt and pepper.

Good eatins!


----------



## SR Mike

I am tryng to decide, maybe I will go get some carne asada nachos.


----------



## tedski

Chicken adobo (Fillipino dish)


----------



## sailchaser

Cheese Burgers and baked potatoes on the grill


----------



## Ace$nyper

Fried chicken.

5 bucks for 8 pieces at Acme it's not the best but can't beat the price :tu


----------



## SR Mike

Ramen-Beef Flavor and Onion Rings


----------



## RPB67

Roast Beef and Salad


----------



## DETROITPHA357

I must be doing the right thang. every sence we started the couples pass & less been shopping with my money & giving away my cigars I've been getting lucky. (2ways) I've been getting different home cooked meals. not to say she don't cook cause she do (& shes very good) but I've been geeting stuff I've never had before (; 

Today was some kind of soup with veggie in it. I'm sure moms cooked this be4when I was a kid.... wait a min???? I done found some1that cooks like my mother??? dammm now I have to keep her (; Oh well here's to good cooking fellas rather it u or your lady.... (or your mother) LOL


----------



## mikeyj23

Mm I found a local meat market on Sunday, picked up a HUGE tbone and grilled it tonight. A-Freakin-Super-Duper-Mazing. I split it with the fiance (since we're both trying to be less fat :tu).


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

deep fried fresh razor clams for appetizers and hot link sandwiches for main course...:tu


----------



## parris001

Scrambled eggs, grits, sausage and toast. And half a bottle of red wine


----------



## RPB67

Egg Whites and some Chicken.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

RPB67 said:


> Egg Whites and some Chicken.


Man Rich u ate dinner already????


----------



## DETROITPHA357

I had some Mexican food.


----------



## ML1980

Grilled porkchops and broiled mushrooms stuffed with crabmeat and crawfish dressing. Now time for a good smoke.:ss


----------



## DixieTiger

Dammit...8:00 already and I haven't eaten...No wonder I am hungry...
Going heat up some leftove BBQ'd chicken.


----------



## icehog3

Pad Thai Chicken. :dr


----------



## Bigga Petey

Last night~ blackened grouper, black beans n' rice, and a heap of sauteed veggibles, zuchini, onions, tomatoes.
That girl can cook. :tu


----------



## tazziedevil

Linguini Pesto and a salad 

Good stuff, man.


----------



## RPB67

Salmon and some Brown Rice


----------



## DETROITPHA357

I'm cooking my very special Fried Chicken with French Fries. My daughter loves it. (;


----------



## rack04

French Dip sandwhich :dr


----------



## Stog-a-Boy

Big bowl of steamed mussels, filet of wild alaskan cod over a bed of sauteed vegetables.


----------



## RevSmoke

salad with homemade olive oil/lemon/parmesan cheese/Italian seasoning dressing

grill mahi-mahi - olive oil, lemon, and garlic w/white pepper

Heath bar for dessert


----------



## sailchaser

Ring Bologna cooked in onions and fried cut sliced potatoes :dr


----------



## AsetOne

Roast beef, potatoes, carrots, peas, 

Gurkha legend anni (what, its a food group...... :tu)

Jack Daniels and Macallan.

James


----------



## RPB67

Salmon

Fresh string beans

Brown Rice


----------



## LasciviousXXX

St. Louis style pork ribs
Chicken Milano with almonds and tarragon
Smores


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

LasciviousXXX said:


> St. Louis style pork ribs
> Chicken Milano with almonds and tarragon
> Smores


smores..... thats AWESOME!!!
everything else sounds tasty as hell, but the paring with the smores was expertly done :ss

i havent cooked much lately, but damn do i ever have the feeling to tear into some.... keep an ye out for me


----------



## DETROITPHA357

We had Cheese Burgers in Sailchaser backyard off the water. Lots of 'Port":dr:dr and countless cigars thxs to Chip:chk

Thxs for a great nite fellas..:ss:tu


----------



## stevefrench

Steak
Greek salad
Carrot cake
Coffee
Hmmmm.....................now what to smoke?:ss


----------



## LasciviousXXX

I've got Bratwurst soaking in Guinness for when I get home :tu

And a Vegas Robaina DA for afterwards


----------



## yourchoice

Pan seared chicken breasts
Egg noodles (or some other noodle that I don't know the name of )
Fresh (as in my neighbor grows it :tu) sauteed asparagus

The asparagus was awesome! :dr


----------



## Blowin' Smoke

Filet Mignon, scallops, roasted bell peppers and linguine salad!


----------



## ML1980

I Cooked me and my Mom some Red Snapper, With a sheese and crab sauce. And it sure hit the spot. Now time to relax with a great smoke :ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Spaghetti Ribs Pizza.. Every1wanted something different tonite so I ate a lil bit of there stuff.:dr


----------



## smokehouse

DETROITPHA357 said:


> We had Cheese Burgers in Sailchaser backyard off the water. Lots of 'Port":dr:dr and countless cigars thxs to Chip:chk
> 
> Thxs for a great nite fellas..:ss:tu


Yeah that 'Port" was some good stuff.:dr :dr:dr Of course so was everything else.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

smokehouse said:


> Yeah that 'Port" was some good stuff.:dr :dr:dr Of course so was everything else.


Man I got sick this morning I had so much of that stuff.:hn


----------



## smokehouse

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Man I got sick this morning I had so much of that stuff.:hn


Nah it was the "bloom" that did it.


----------



## BamBam

Grilled Burgers Baby!!!! I'm a carnivore, not a veggie.


----------



## jamesb3

Enjoyed a Gyro from the restaurant next door to the B & M I work at. Chased it down with a Red Bull. Yum!:tu


----------



## sailchaser

Took the wife to RED ROBIN and ribs and salted Marquita's:dr


----------



## stevefrench

Baconator, fries and an Orange Crush.:tu


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Was being a bachelor last nite while my wife was in Vegas living it up LOL so I grabbed a 1.5" thick Ribeye steak from the store and did a nice dry rub seasoning on it. Grilled it up while smoking a nice H.Upmann Mag 46. Ate it while enjoying a Guinness (who needs side dishes?) and the flavor was just great.

High quality meat makes the best grilled steak :dr


----------



## The Professor

doing ... uh ... brown rice and chicken, of course. :r


----------



## sailchaser

pizza and salad


----------



## jamesb3

Bread sticks and a Coke! Dinner of champions everywhere!:tu


----------



## icehog3

Catfish and Cajun style rice.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

My old time favorite Pork Chops with Rice:dr


----------



## RPB67

Pizza and salad


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Roast 
Mash W/Gravy
Veggies
Beeeerr..


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

Gnochii with a wonderful red sauce( fresh tomatoes, bell peppers, chili's, mushrooms) With TONS of fresh ripped basil!, some Parmesan crusted olive bread, with a grapeseed oil drizzle, and on the side, a basic balsamic vinigrette Musclen mix salad .:dr


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> Gnochii with a wonderful red sauce( fresh tomatoes, bell peppers, chili's, mushrooms) With TONS of fresh ripped basil!, some Parmesan crusted olive bread, with a grapeseed oil drizzle, and on the side, a basic balsamic vinigrette Musclen mix salad .:dr


:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## taltos

Sausage gravy and biscuits. Later on had some chili with Beck's Dark. This morning nobody wants to get behind me.:ss


----------



## stevefrench

Pizza and wings.:tu


----------



## sailchaser

Anything I wanted at Old Sailors Herf, to many things to mention:tu:tu


----------



## ambientboy

4 Cheese Alfredo Pescatora on rigatoni, tanq/tonic.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

@daves herf we had BBQ everything
A bunch of cigars 
& countless Ports:dr
That made booker a very happy:chk


----------



## RPB67

Steak and chicken on the barbeque


----------



## sailchaser

Meatloaf and Garlic Mashed Potatoes :tu


----------



## JPH

Chipotle'


----------



## St. Lou Stu

Hamburgers on the grill, Baked Beans, Corn on the cob.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Home-made Pasta with Italian Sausage, Tomatos and Garlic in a Blue Cheese Cream Sauce. Excellent stuff!


----------



## 68TriShield

Homemade Venison Shepard's Pie :dr


----------



## Stog-a-Boy

68TriShield said:


> Homemade Venison Shepard's Pie :dr


:dr That sounds goooood!

Cookin some new york stips and a bunch a sides.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

68TriShield said:


> Homemade Venison Shepard's Pie :dr


OMG I just had a shepard's pie and I love Venison. I might have to learn how to make that one dave.:tu

PS: I think Leslie is going to have to step up her game or im coming your way


----------



## 68TriShield

DETROITPHA357 said:


> OMG I just had a shepard's pie and I love Venison. I might have to learn how to make that one dave.:tu
> 
> PS: I think Leslie is going to have to step up her game or im coming your way


Substitute Venison for Beef and fyi I added a bit loose sausage


----------



## SMcGregor

I made BBQ Chicken, Lima Beans and garlic bread. And of course while BBQ'ing the chicken I smole a Sol Cubana!

Shawn


----------



## DETROITPHA357

68TriShield said:


> Substitute Venison for Beef and fyi I added a bit loose sausage


For some reason I think Les will be reading this sometime tonite Thxs for the tip.

PS what do u think if I sub for Lamb


----------



## Ms. Detroit

DETROITPHA357 said:


> OMG I just had a shepard's pie and I love Venison. I might have to learn how to make that one dave.:tu
> 
> PS: I think Leslie is going to have to step up her game or im coming your way


Dave I'll mail him to you expresss!!!:r:r Less cooking for me:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ms. Detroit said:


> Dave I'll mail him to you expresss!!!:r:r Less cooking for me:r


Dave dont u reply2that:bn


----------



## St. Lou Stu

Buffalo Chicken Salad & a Sam Adams.


----------



## RPB67

Swordfish and some rice.


----------



## zamco17

Chicken Alfredo


----------



## RPB67

Chicken and mushrooms


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Peanuts and a RedBull. Worked until 3am (18hrs):hn
Hope2day is a better dinner day


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

beef fajita quesadilla.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Spaghetti with turkey meat 
Dow's White Port :dr
Not sure what im smoking yet.


----------



## 68TriShield

DETROITPHA357 said:


> For some reason I think Les will be reading this sometime tonite Thxs for the tip.
> 
> PS what do u think if I sub for Lamb


It *is* called Shepard's Pie


----------



## DETROITPHA357

68TriShield said:


> It *is* called Shepard's Pie


So I thought it was beef inside of it, and u added deer meat. Im sure the place I went to used beef. Oh well..


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Homemade clam chowder, sourdough bread with LOT'S of butter and a chicken ceasar salad....:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Homemade clam chowder, sourdough bread with LOT'S of butter and a chicken ceasar salad....:tu


Hey I just found out I can now eat Clam Chowder so guess what im having for lunch tomorrow Doc said it cool:tu (shell fish only)


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

well... i had a HUGE dinner plan... Panang Panand ( Thai beef red curry, etc) with some sticky rice... oh man, been preparing all day... but when i had to finish the curry paste i needed to grab some lemon grass, kiffir lime leaves... EVERY SHOP IN VEGAS was closed... Every asian market... closed...
i drove around for an hour... so yep you guessed it-

Sausage, Eggs, and toast :hn


----------



## dayplanner

Big ole pot of Pinto beans with pork, and some cornbread muffins!


----------



## JacksonCognac

burgers on the grill.


----------



## RPB67

Pizza with onions


----------



## 68TriShield

Beef Tenderloin and faux potatos...


----------



## sailchaser

Pork chops with a sugar and Cinnamon glaze with foil baked onions and potatoes all done on the grill:dr:dr


----------



## DETROITPHA357

sailchaser said:


> Pork chops with a sugar and Cinnamon glaze with foil baked onions and potatoes all done on the grill:dr:dr


I should have been over your house. Per the wife I'll be over hang out with you next week:chk:chk Yeaaa Play Date



DETROITPHA357 said:


> Spaghetti with turkey meat
> Dow's White Port :dr.


Left overs:dr Smoking a Punch #11:dr


----------



## LasciviousXXX

The 2nd best Filet Mignon I've ever had with julienned vegetables and rosemary spinach mashed potato's. Followed by a cup of Espresso and one bite of Creme Brulee'


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

LasciviousXXX said:


> The 2nd best Filet Mignon I've ever had with julienned vegetables and rosemary spinach mashed potato's. Followed by a cup of Espresso and one bite of Creme Brulee'


and did you make this brotha?!
You can always help me out with some filet tips 
im all ears :tu


----------



## LasciviousXXX

hehehe 

Yep... here's how I prepare my Filet's. Soak in Xtra Virgin Olive Oil overnight. Remove from oil and let it drip off the excess oil, season to taste with Flake Sea Salt and fresh ground pepper. Sear on one side for 10 seconds, flip, sear other side for 10 seconds. Remove from grill and liberally splash the filet with room temperature Sake in a bowl. Return Filet to grill on the sides for 10 seconds for the other two sides, repeat sake procedure then return to the grill for the final two sides for 10 sec apiece. Remove from grill.

Should at this point be Med Rare (more on the rare side if you're me) and the most succulent tasting steak you've ever had.

Simple yet elegant


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Nothing!!!! Had some Fighting Cock (103 proof) and some popcorn for a snack. On a diet now.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Halibut on the grill with asparagas and red potatoes with sourdough bread plus a bourbon and Squirt to wash it down....:tu


----------



## jmcrawf1

LasciviousXXX said:


> hehehe
> 
> Yep... here's how I prepare my Filet's. Soak in Xtra Virgin Olive Oil overnight. Remove from oil and let it drip off the excess oil, season to taste with Flake Sea Salt and fresh ground pepper. Sear on one side for 10 seconds, flip, sear other side for 10 seconds. Remove from grill and liberally splash the filet with room temperature Sake in a bowl. Return Filet to grill on the sides for 10 seconds for the other two sides, repeat sake procedure then return to the grill for the final two sides for 10 sec apiece. Remove from grill.
> 
> Should at this point be Med Rare (more on the rare side if you're me) and the most succulent tasting steak you've ever had.
> 
> Simple yet elegant


Sake?! Hmmm Interesting...:tu


----------



## stevefrench

Pizza.:tu


----------



## 68TriShield

Grilled Cheese and Tomato Soup...


----------



## Ace$nyper

Burger and fries

I love having a grill


----------



## RPB67

Chinese Food.


----------



## ja3480

68TriShield said:


> Grilled Cheese and Tomato Soup...


One of my Fav's....

Grilled out chicken very good!!!


----------



## stevefrench

Rigatoni and meatballs.:tu


----------



## Bigga Petey

:chk salad.


----------



## Stog-a-Boy

Chipotle barbacoa burrito and chips and guacamole


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Ham, okra, and salad (w/ ranch).


----------



## dccraft

Wonderful beef roast cooked all day in the crock pot with quartered potatoes. YUM!


----------



## RPB67

Haddock and roasted potatoes.


----------



## BigDilly

A double turkey burger followed by a RP Vintage 1990 Torpedo.:ss


----------



## BirdDok

*Two burgers on the grill followed by a **SP Double Maduro Quixote:ss*


----------



## z3ro

Mcdonalds


----------



## ca21455

Dieting, had a shake.


----------



## Dustinl-cl

Tonight we grilled up a couple of thin sliced ribeyes and a couple of shrimp-kabobs seasoned with blackened cajun seasoning. Afterward I enjoyed a nice 5 Vegas Miami. Isn't life grand?




DL


----------



## partagaspete

I had pulled pork samwich that I made this weekend with my son. carolina style MMMMmmmmmmm freakin' Awesome! First time I ever tried a whole pork shoulder.

T


----------



## RPB67

Swordfish and some rice.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Fried fish and hushpuppies. Highly fattening.


----------



## icehog3

Tuscan chicken wrap....two breasts sliced onto a pita filled with melted mozzarella cheese, and covered in brushetta topping....wow!


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

Thai beef Panang Curry, balsamic Vinnagrette ( ****** lime leaves, citrus juice added) Salad. And Just some basic garlic olive oil, bread sticks...
Should be good


----------



## stevefrench

Eggplant parmesan and garlic toast.:tu


----------



## LasciviousXXX

icehog3 said:


> Tuscan chicken wrap....two breasts sliced onto a pita filled with melted mozzarella cheese, and covered in brushetta topping....wow!


Damn sounds tasty Commander :ss

Echo made some kick-ass pasta last night. Linguisa sausage, capers, olives, zucchini in a blue cheese cream sauce over whole wheat linguini.... it was lip-smackin!! :dr


----------



## tallypig

Pork chops on the grill, White acre peas, corn and sliced tomatoes.


----------



## ja3480

Pork, Wild rice, Greean Beans, and angel hair pasta.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Soba shrimp (Japanese restaraunt).


----------



## St. Lou Stu

Left over Chinese.

Chicken w/ Garlic Sauce.:tu


----------



## livwire68

Grilled ribeye, grilled garlic bread and a salad (par for the course). And scotch and a cigar before and after supper.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Im cooking dear meat, lamb chops rice and gravey. Port for my drink:tu


----------



## MarkinCA

I have two big fat juicy Tri-Tips cooking over charcoal and mesquite right now, with some string beans, sourdough bread, and a pale ale. Strawberrys on angel cake with whip cream later for dessert...:tu:tu:tu:dr:tu


----------



## RPB67

Barbeque steak,chicken and shrimp....:dr


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Last night at an Italian restaurant.....

...Soft-Shell Crab Francaise that was absolutley :dr

I love soft-shell crab but usually get them on sandwiches or at sushi spots....but last night was the best I've ever had them!!


----------



## LasciviousXXX

We went out for drinks last night... so I had a whole CRAP-load of martini's  And we split an order of Calimari and lump crab meat with friends.


----------



## sailchaser

Beef Stew Soup with a grilled cheese sandwich


----------



## RPB67

Salmon and Baked Potatoe


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Nothing Leslie and my daughter (willayjah) ate up all the leftovers
I had IceCream and HomeMade Cookies (by me):dr
Maybe I'll get a chance to eat tomorrow


----------



## ErikH

Pan fried Tilapia followed by an RP decades. mmmmmmm....


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

homemade nav bean soup with rolls and lot's o butter followed by a stinky ceegarrr...........


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Fishbeadtwo said:


> homemade nav bean soup with rolls and lot's o butter followed by a stinky ceegarrr...........


Sounds good:dr



ErikH said:


> Pan fried Tilapia followed by an RP decades. mmmmmmm....


Cant eat fish



RPB67 said:


> Salmon and Baked Potatoe


Oh u always eat good.


----------



## stevefrench

Chicken caesar salad.:tu


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Turkey, dressing, beans. Catering at a school workshop. Good, not to mention free.:tu


----------



## Da Klugs

The second half of the Subway BMT I had for lunch. Pissed that they took them off the $ 5.00 foot long menu. Paid $ 6.49 so had to stretch it into 2 meals.

It was pretty good even after the afternoon in the fridge. Sliced it into 4 thin pieces each was quite nummy. Perfect light meal before dance class.


----------



## TMoneYNYY

I'm a fan of breakfast at dinner time, so I had some eggs over-easy on toast with some bacon... mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

Seafood Chowder-
Fresh clams i steamed and shucked, freshly steamed lobster and crab.. more seafood then potato's then i normally enjoy.. but not bad.. not bad at all:tu


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Da Klugs said:


> Perfect light meal before dance class.


Are there pics of you in the Tu Tu and ballet slippers? 

sorry, feeling like a smart azz tonight......


----------



## RPB67

Chicken and Rice with some asparagus


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Tried a new recipe for Fried chicken last night... wasn't too happy with it but Echo enjoyed it. Breading came out too heavy IMO but the seasoning and flavor was great.

Going to be cooking up some colossal shrimp and filet's tonight


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

LasciviousXXX said:


> Tried a new recipe for Fried chicken last night... wasn't too happy with it but Echo enjoyed it. Breading came out too heavy IMO but the seasoning and flavor was great.
> 
> Going to be cooking up some colossal shrimp and filet's tonight


if you need help with fried chicken, let me know brotha!

For last night, the seafood chowder was wonderful!
but tonight... The Corn POP's are just doing the deed :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> but tonight... *The Corn POP's are just doing the deed *:tu


They teach u thatin school


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Homemade rueben sammichs and onion rings......:tu


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> if you need help with fried chicken, let me know brotha!


Usually I make some decent fried chicken but I went with a new recipe to try it out and it sucked IMO. I'm always open to new recipes though 

Echo and I went out with some friends to a Burger joint last night. Great burgers and I tried their new Beer drink which is Corona with a splash of lime juice and a couple shakes of red pepper. Pretty decent


----------



## stevefrench

I grilled a couple London Broils and then inhaled them! :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Well im in WI for the weekend so I hope to eat some cheese


----------



## Mad Hatter

Garden salad w/shrimp


----------



## Mrs.Ron1YY

Well, it was a Martini and Italian Sunday. Different Martinis and Eggplant Parm, with Linguini and the white clam sauce. Fresh Italian bread and dipping seasoning with a perfect balance EVOO. :tu :tu

Doreen


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Well im in WI for the weekend so I hope to eat some cheese


All this way and no cheese



Mrs.Ron1YY said:


> Well, it was a Martini and Italian Sunday. Different Martinis and Eggplant Parm, with Linguini and the white clam sauce. Fresh Italian bread and dipping seasoning with a perfect balance EVOO. :tu :tu
> 
> Doreen


U sound spoiled (trying to pick a fight:tu) I know Ron didnt cook, so where did he take you:bn


----------



## pnoon

Mrs.Ron1YY said:


> Well, it was a Martini and Italian Sunday. Different Martinis and Eggplant Parm, with Linguini and the white clam sauce. Fresh Italian bread and dipping seasoning with a perfect balance EVOO. :tu :tu
> 
> Doreen


Martinis? Eggplant Parm? Linguini and clam sauce? Italian bread?
All that is missing is the Chianti.
:dr x 1,000,000


----------



## RPB67

Turkey Burgers, Chicken and some Pasta


----------



## volfan

Homemade flank steak fajitas in a secret marinade with carmelized onions and green peppers.

YUMMY


----------



## Ron1YY

DETROITPHA357 said:


> All this way and no cheese
> 
> U sound spoiled (trying to pick a fight:tu) I know Ron didnt cook, so where did he take you:bn


Ha Ha HA!!!!!!! She wouldn't let me cook yesterday!!!!! So, I mixed Drinks and she cooked dinner!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## St. Lou Stu

Steaks and potatoes on the grill.
The final installment of an all grill weekend.

Saturday - BBQ Chicken
Sunday - BBQ Ribs (3 slabs)
And today.......


----------



## RPB67

Baked haddock and some steak tips


----------



## Ron1YY

Sausage Lentil soup, Breaded and grilled Shrip and Scallop with Garlic Mashed Potatoes.

Mmmmm, Mmmmm


Ron


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ron1YY said:


> Ha Ha HA!!!!!!! *She wouldn't let me cook *yesterday!!!!! So, I mixed Drinks and she cooked dinner!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


I wonder whyuu:r:bn


----------



## LasciviousXXX

My dinner last night was about 6 beers at the Iron Maiden concert. I think I had some gum too


----------



## DETROITPHA357

LasciviousXXX said:


> My dinner last night was about 6 beers at the Iron Maiden concert. I think I had some gum too


Now thats health eating:tu

My sister cooked and I had:
BBQ Ribs
Poto Sald
Mac&Cheezz
Corn on the cob
Greens
God I love my big sister:chk


----------



## Ms. Detroit

I had the pleasure of having dinner cooked for me tonight by Booker.
Pork Chops and French Fries LOL!!!!!! It was really good!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ms. Detroit said:


> I had the pleasure of having dinner cooked for me tonight by Booker.
> Pork Chops and French Fries LOL!!!!!! It was really good!!


Take that Ron:tg


----------



## sailchaser

I made homemade pasta with a chicken and garlic topping made with feta cheese for my wife


----------



## BigVito

hot dogs and cricket legs


----------



## DETROITPHA357

BigVito said:


> hot dogs and *cricket legs*


What
Man im not coming over your house again, and no puff puff pass for us anymore:r
Ok I must ask, how were they and when can I have some


----------



## BigVito

DETROITPHA357 said:


> All this way and no cheese
> 
> U sound spoiled (trying to pick a fight:tu) I know Ron didnt cook, so where did he take you:bn


:r:r Cheese in WI


----------



## BigVito

DETROITPHA357 said:


> What
> Man im not coming over your house again, and no puff puff pass for us anymore:r
> Ok I must ask, how were they and when can I have some


:r they were mixed in at the hot dog factory, plus other insect parts  I really did have hot dogs with dill pickles, that made me think of the banter thread and what brad and mark were saying.


----------



## ambientboy

Wendy's Snack Attack double cheeseburgers and a cannoli.


----------



## BigVito

ambientboy said:


> Wendy's Snack Attack double cheeseburgers and a cannoli.


at Wendy's?


----------



## The Korean

How's this for a combo: Bulgogi (Korean Bar-B-Q), KimChi, rice and roasted seaweed and Boiled Shrimp. I was craving Korean food this weekend, and my wife wanted some Shrimp. Who can turn down shrimp???


----------



## BigVito

people with a Shellfish allergy


----------



## DETROITPHA357

The Korean said:


> *Who can turn down shrimp*???


Me. Now Crab Legs and Lobster is another thang:dr For some reason I just dont like shrimp, im strange like that

Sounds like u had a great dinner.:tu


----------



## The Korean

BigVito said:


> people with a Shellfish allergy


:tg....well played.


----------



## BigVito

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Me. Now Crab Legs and Lobster is another thang:dr For some reason I just dont like shrimp, im strange like that
> 
> Sounds like u had a great dinner.:tu


speaking of crab legs, nice shorts Saturday :r


----------



## BigVito

The Korean said:


> :tg....well played.


thank you :ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

BigVito said:


> speaking of crab legs, nice shorts Saturday :r


I thought u were checking me out
Damm MOB Crew


----------



## BigVito

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I thought u were checking me out
> Damm MOB Crew


I was :chk per uncle Web's orders


----------



## DETROITPHA357

BigVito said:


> speaking of crab legs, nice shorts Saturday :r





BigVito said:


> I was :chk per uncle Web's orders


Ok your talking about UncleWeb, im done talking to you:tg


----------



## BigVito

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Ok your talking about UncleWeb, im done talking to you:tg


:r I want to see him post the pic again


----------



## houdini

chicken parm with sauteed spinach....


----------



## Ron1YY

Ms. Detroit said:


> I had the pleasure of having dinner cooked for me tonight by Booker.
> Pork Chops and French Fries LOL!!!!!! It was really good!!


Thanks Leslie, Now I have to figure out a nice dinner...



DETROITPHA357 said:


> Take that Ron:tg


Ok, I call Sunday Seafood day!!!!!!! Watch for Sunday's post!!!!!!:bx :bx

Ron


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ron1YY said:


> Thanks Leslie, Now I have to figure out a nice dinner...
> 
> Ok, I call Sunday Seafood day!!!!!!! Watch for Sunday's post!!!!!!:bx :bx
> 
> Ron


Sunday it is.:gn


----------



## sailchaser

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Sunday it is.:gn


Sunday's Dinner---Fresh perch from fishing today Booker ,Sorry you missed the boat this morning,this is what dinners going to look like for my wife:chk:chk









got to figure out desert now mabybe this










and a little of this for kath

Thanks for the great idea Leslie :tu:tu:tu


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Bacon, Brie & Arugala Quiche'

It was good


----------



## rack04

Last night was baked chicken and stuffing.


----------



## volfan

Yesterday was a cuban sandwich with Chorizo and last night was Skirt Steak with Chimichurri. 

scottie


----------



## Mr.Maduro

volfan said:


> Yesterday was a cuban sandwich with Chorizo and last night was Skirt Steak with Chimichurri.
> 
> scottie


You're killing me Scottie.... :hn

No Tres Leches? :dr


----------



## RevZeek

Chicken and dumplings last night. Probably steak and gravy over rice for tonight.


----------



## jackblack21

jack in the box for me last night its hard to find time for me to cook with my internship going on plus work


----------



## DETROITPHA357

sailchaser said:


> Sunday's Dinner---Fresh perch from fishing today Booker ,Sorry you missed the boat this morning,this is what dinners going to look like for my wife:chk:chk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got to figure out desert now mabybe this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a little of this for kath
> 
> Thanks for the great idea Leslie :tu:tu:tu


AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW 6grapes:dr
IF kate ever leaves you u can come stay with us


----------



## RPB67

Calamari salad and some mussels marinara


----------



## JPH

Chipotle....Barbacoa, black beans, mild and hot, sour cream and cheese.

I fly, my brother buy's.

2.4miles....not a bad deal.

About to smoke me something.


----------



## LeeR

I grilled-up some Copper River Salmon. Can't beat it!


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Had Sirloin Burgers, Italian Sausage, Brats and baked potato wedges last night. Friends came over for the Detroit game and we ate like Kings and drank lots of Mojito's


----------



## 68TriShield

Venison Shepard's Pie


----------



## RevZeek

68TriShield said:


> Venison Shepard's Pie


That sounds really good! :dr

I'm probably going to fix some spaghetti...which doesn't sound so good after vension shepard's pie!


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

Grilled fresh tuna' RARE!
With a Shallot Port/veal reduction sauce 

Wilted shallot/Spinach for the side


----------



## BigVito

68TriShield said:


> Venison Shepard's Pie


you win :r Dave that sounds very yummy


----------



## icehog3

68TriShield said:


> Venison Shepard's Pie


Dayum!! :dr


----------



## DETROITPHA357

68TriShield said:


> Venison Shepard's Pie


There u go again Dave:dr



RevZeek said:


> I'm probably going to fix some *spaghetti...*which doesn't sound so good after vension shepard's pie!


Good choice. Thats what I had and some Ribs:dr



BigVito said:


> you win :r Dave that sounds very yummy


:tpd:



icehog3 said:


> Dayum!! :dr


:tpd: I need to eat at Daves house.:chk

Who's want to meet me over there for dinner and some smokes.:ss


----------



## BigVito

DETROITPHA357 said:


> There u go again Dave:dr
> 
> Good choice. Thats what I had and some Ribs:dr
> 
> :tpd:
> 
> :tpd: I need to eat at Daves house.:chk
> 
> Who's want to meet me over there for dinner and some smokes.:ss


you can bet your crab legs, I'm in :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

BigVito said:


> you can bet your crab legs, I'm in :tu


Crab legs are good:dr:dr:dr


----------



## BigVito

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Crab legs are good:dr:dr:dr


never had them


----------



## BigVito

bbq'd pork roast


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Spaghetti and Ribs 1of my fav's:dr


----------



## BigVito

can't find it here but I l:dr:drve Memphis dry rub ribs


----------



## DETROITPHA357

BigVito said:


> can't find it here but I l:dr:drve Memphis dry rub ribs


The best ribs are made at the harvard grill:dr(my house):tu
How needs texas when u got Detroit


----------



## BigVito

DETROITPHA357 said:


> The best ribs are made at the harvard grill:dr(my house):tu
> How needs texas when u got Detroit


HOOAH!

August 4th ribs?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

BigVito said:


> HOOAH!
> 
> August 4th ribs?


Anu U know this MANNNNNNNNNN:chk:chk:chk


----------



## BigVito

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Anu U know this MANNNNNNNNNN:chk:chk:chk


:dr now I'm hungry


----------



## 4WheelVFR

I had a Pepsi and some Pineapple chunks.


----------



## BigVito

4WheelVFR said:


> I had a Pepsi and some Pineapple chunks.


 and you aren't hungry???


----------



## DETROITPHA357

4WheelVFR said:


> I had a Pepsi and some Pineapple chunks.


What
Man come on to the D and I'll make ya nice dinner (ok leslie will but i'll be there):tu


----------



## Fenwick

A foot long Subway grinder. I had to eat on the run tonight so there wasn't enough time for a nice meal.


----------



## BigVito

Fenwick said:


> A foot long Subway grinder. I had to eat on the run tonight so there wasn't enough time for a nice meal.


Isn't it hard to eat while runnng?


----------



## RPB67

Lobsta Bisque and some Cherrystones


----------



## MarkinCA

It's what will be eaten later on this evening. Got 2 Tri-tips that are sleeping in the frig blanketed with Lawry's, and a blackberry pie that is baking in the oven at this time. I love Tri-tip. Ohhhhhhhhhh Yeah...:tu


----------



## BigVito

MarkinCA said:


> It's what will be eaten later on this evening. Got 2 Tri-tips that are sleeping in the frig blanketed with Lawry's, and a blackberry pie that is baking in the oven at this time. I love Tri-tip. Ohhhhhhhhhh Yeah...:tu


never had, sounds good though.


----------



## MarkinCA

It is BV, it is...:tu


----------



## BigVito

I'll ad it to my list :dr


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

tri tip, salad, homemade clam chowder and rolls followed by a PSD#4 :ss


----------



## dccraft

Pork chops on the grill.......famously seasoned and my wife's oven baked asparagus (olive oil & butter with parmeasean cheese on top). :tu


----------



## BigVito

pork chops and baked potato


----------



## 4WheelVFR

some rice.....


----------



## tzaddi

Pink Beans cooked until tender.

Also included in the bean pot;
one large purple onion and one head of fresh garlic both from this morning's farmer's market, chopped fine. Freshly roasted cumin seeds crushed with freshly dried mexican oregano (first harvest of the season), red puya (dried) peppers (grown and gifted to me by my gardener friend) roasted in a frying pan until toasted then water added and simmered, pureed in a blender and run through the food mill, sea salt, can of stewed tomatoes.

Fresh loaf of seeded sourdough bread from the farmer's market and olive oil. 

Margarita made with homemade simple syrup and fresh squeezed lime juice, Gran Marnier, Cazadores Anejo Tequila on the rocks

CAO CX2


----------



## sailchaser

Went out with the wife and had cornbeef and swiss on grilled rye with burnt to perfection fries and coleslaw:dr


----------



## BamBam

Pulled Pork from a Hog Roast.....only could have been better with a Cigar


----------



## Steve

Last night was *Fresh* Red Snapper provided by the father of one of my daughters friends. While I was working yesterday, my wife, daughter and her friend spent the day at mom-in-laws pool, and my daughter's friend's dad spent the day fishing offshore. When I got off work I picked the girls up and was dropping the friend off when her dad offered me a nice, fresh red snapper. Who am I to refuse such a generous offer :ss ! My wife was talking about making a Paella for last nights dinner, and when she found out, thought about using this noble fish in said Paella. No Way!

Lightly drizzled with Extra Virgin Olive Oil, and gently seasoned with some rub, the fillets from this beautiful fish was grilled and served with pasta and green beans.

Delicious!


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

F'n gorgeous man.. simply jealous!
i cannot remember the last time i had fish.. that fresh.. that good:tu


----------



## Steve

It was good man!

With everything that has gone on this year with my families health and the workload at my office, I haven't really had a chance to get out and fish much. This was such a blessing!

Now, if I can just survive the next 2 weeks or so, I'll be heading down to the Keys. THEN some eating WILL be going on!!!

:ss



Guitarman-S.T- said:


> F'n gorgeous man.. simply jealous!
> i cannot remember the last time i had fish.. that fresh.. that good:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

OH BOY!!!! Lets just say it's on the grill now and when it's done:chk:chk:chk
Ron U cant touch this1

Pic2follow later tonite.:chk:chk


----------



## tedski

Just finished making shrimp + veggie stir fry. Large shrimp (20 per lb) with red + yellow bell peppers, bok choy, sugar peas, broccoli flowerettes and mushrooms. Covered in a light soy + teriyaki glaze.


----------



## Steve

Sounds great!!! We need a Drool Icon!!!

I'm sitting at work, just finished a quad esspresso from Bad A$$ Coffee Company (Thanks Darrell for droping that by!) and a pack of Strwberry Pop Tarts. A FAR cry from last night!!!

Steve



tedski said:


> Just finished making shrimp + veggie stir fry. Large shrimp (20 per lb) with red + yellow bell peppers, bok choy, sugar peas, broccoli flowerettes and mushrooms. Covered in a light soy + teriyaki glaze.


----------



## MarkinCA

Well, I know Bookers gonna drool all over this one...

After soccer practice this evening, my daughter and I stopped in at our local "Taco Bell" and check this out:

We ordered 2 Cheesy Beefy Melts, 2 Chicken Quesadias, and 2 medium Dr. Peppers. Heeeyyyy Baby....:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

MarkinCA said:


> Well, I know Bookers gonna drool all over this one...
> 
> After soccer practice this evening, my daughter and I stopped in at our local "Taco Bell" and check this out:
> 
> We ordered 2 Cheesy Beefy Melts, 2 Chicken Quesadias, and 2 medium Dr. Peppers. Heeeyyyy Baby....:tu


What no 6grapes

Now I want some Taco Bell


----------



## RPB67

Had some fajitas last night


----------



## Steve

Homemade Enchiladas


----------



## stevefrench

Beef on a bun with potato salad.:tu


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

stevefrench said:


> Beef on a bun with potato salad.:tu












Some Spinach and chive linguine, with some fresh home style cooked Tomato sauce :tu:dr

Eat your heart out dustin hehe


----------



## BigVito

fish and chips


----------



## Steve

Last night was Spicy Garlic Shrimp over Pasta.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Home-made Shrimp Tacos with cabbage, lime, spicy chiptole sauce, pico de gallo

Mmmmm :dr


----------



## stevefrench

Potato & cheese perogies served with onions and sour cream.:tu


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Echo and I went out for dinner last night. One of my favorite places is a little hole-in-the-wall Italian Steak and Crabhouse. Its freakin' awesome!!!

Anyway we had a few drinks (Vodka Martini's for me) and some Calamari and Oysters on the half-shell. We were both going to have steak but we spent so much time chatting and drinking that by the time we were done with our appetizers we were pretty much good to go. Made for a cheap date though  LOL


----------



## Kwilkinson

LasciviousXXX said:


> Made for a cheap date though  LOL


Cheap date? Echo needs to meet Lish and give her a lesson! :tu


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Kwilkinson said:


> Cheap date? Echo needs to meet Lish and give her a lesson! :tu


It helps that she's not much of a drinker too 

Although that Coach purse fetish more than makes up for the savings in food LOL


----------



## Kwilkinson

LasciviousXXX said:


> It helps that she's not much of a drinker too
> 
> Although that Coach purse fetish more than makes up for the savings in food LOL


Preachin to the choir man. Coach, Kate Spade, etc. It's ridiculous.

Then again, she's VERY quick to point out when I'm smoking $200 worth of cigars every month.... :ss


----------



## Kwilkinson

Doing very well for the diet contest thus far. Friday night, salad with chicken breast strips. Saturday night, went to an Italian place, I had smoked salmon with asparagus and broccoli. Last night, made some burgers out of ground turkey marinated in teriyaki sauce. Threw some grilled pineapple and jalapeno on there and it was some good stuff! :tu


----------



## RPB67

Steak on the grille and some watermellon sherbert.


----------



## denverdog

Ribs - Still haven't perfected my new smoker but I'm getting close.


----------



## 68TriShield

Last night I had Shrimp and Grits :dr


----------



## rizzle

68TriShield said:


> Last night I had Shrimp and Grits :dr


Non-Southerners wouldn't understand that one.:tu
Last night had Snapper French with green beans and portobellos.
I caught the Snapper Friday, out of the Gulf and into my belly.
:chk


----------



## BigVito

rizzle said:


> Non-Southerners wouldn't understand that one.:tu
> Last night had Snapper French with green beans and portobellos.
> I caught the Snapper Friday, out of the Gulf and into my belly.
> :chk


then explain it to them


----------



## rizzle

BigVito said:


> then explain it to them


Okay tough guy, I'll give it a shot.:r 
But let me preface it with a question to you. Have you ever decided to eat shrimp and had any thought whatsoever of pairing them with grits? Didn't think so. 
Most people outside of the South that have ever eaten grits have probably only eaten them for breakfast. Probably with butter on them. Southerners will eat grits anytime, in particular as part of a fish fry or included in some other type of seafood meal. Most often these will be cheese grits, which being from Wisconsin you _might_ know something about. The cheese being the ingredient that lets you know these aren't breakfast grits.

Y'all even have grits in Wisconsin?


----------



## BigVito

rizzle said:


> Okay tough guy, I'll give it a shot.:r
> But let me preface it with a question to you. Have you ever decided to eat shrimp and had any thought whatsoever of pairing them with grits? Didn't think so.
> Most people outside of the South that have ever eaten grits have probably only eaten them for breakfast. Probably with butter on them. Southerners will eat grits anytime, in particular as part of a fish fry or included in some other type of seafood meal. Most often these will be cheese grits, which being from Wisconsin you _might_ know something about. The cheese being the ingredient that lets you know these aren't breakfast grits.
> 
> Y'all even have grits in Wisconsin?


:r I have your addy tough guy, need I use it :gn:gn I'm strange last time I had grits was when I was in Pearl,MS but I don't recall butter

as for shrimp I don't at it often, but when I do I usually eat just that. I guess I will try it.:tu


----------



## sailchaser

Just had shish kabob and Caesar salad with a tall glass of lime aide:tu


----------



## 68TriShield

rizzle said:


> Okay tough guy, I'll give it a shot.:r
> But let me preface it with a question to you. Have you ever decided to eat shrimp and had any thought whatsoever of pairing them with grits? Didn't think so.
> Most people outside of the South that have ever eaten grits have probably only eaten them for breakfast. Probably with butter on them. Southerners will eat grits anytime, in particular as part of a fish fry or included in some other type of seafood meal. Most often these will be cheese grits, which being from Wisconsin you _might_ know something about. The cheese being the ingredient that lets you know these aren't breakfast grits.
> 
> Y'all even have grits in Wisconsin?


Cheddar indeed! With Bacon pieces,sausage and a speck of maple...


----------



## rizzle

BigVito said:


> :r I have your addy tough guy, need I use it :gn:gn I'm strange last time I had grits was when I was in Pearl,MS but I don't recall butter
> 
> as for shrimp I don't at it often, but when I do I usually eat just that. I guess I will try it.:tu


----------



## rizzle

68TriShield said:


> Cheddar indeed! With Bacon pieces,sausage and a speck of maple...


See Vito, I told you. And that sounds better than cheese alone.
:ss


----------



## BigVito

68TriShield said:


> Cheddar indeed! With Bacon pieces,sausage and a speck of maple...


:dr:dr Dave, you have the tastiest sounding meals

for my dinner
cow on a stick, fish on a stick and garden on a stick


----------



## BigVito

rizzle said:


> See Vito, I told you. And that sounds better than cheese alone.
> :ss


Yup, now to get the fixins for it:tu


----------



## icehog3

Blackened Mahi Mahi and corn on the cob.


----------



## rizzle

icehog3 said:


> Blackened Mahi Mahi and corn on the cob.


That's what I'm talking about. Beats the hell out of my turkey burger and potato wedges.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Blue cheese salad w/ blackberries. Grilled pork w/ peaches.


----------



## 68TriShield

BigVito said:


> Yup, now to get the fixins for it:tu


The grits I had were custom cut and had a great "bite" to them.


----------



## RPB67

Homemade Pizza and a salad


----------



## dccraft

Grilled chicken, fried potatoes, and a Labatts Blue :tu. The a nice Gispert Maduro Churchill for dessert.


----------



## drunkensailor

Grilled brats with sauerkraut, italian salad and a RASS with a glass of Port for dessert.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

This was all that was left for LAST nights dinner-
a full Seared trout, with a Citrus/Herb'd Buerr Blanc, and a Roasted vegetable Ratatouille.









Tonight i had a GUEST Visit me for dinner, so i had to fabricate the second trout for 2 :tu


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Won-ton egg drop soup and whiskey.


----------



## RPB67

Chicken Fajitas


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Pork Chops with a Brown Sugar and Savory Spices demi glace. Couscous and spinach as sides :dr Mmmmm good stuff


----------



## Ron1YY

Tuna Salad Sandwiches........Man I miss my wife!!!!!!!!


Ron


----------



## 688sonarmen

Bologona sandwiches with some buffalo wing pringles!


----------



## 68TriShield

Paella last night,Sushi tonight


----------



## DETROITPHA357

68TriShield said:


> Paella last night,*Sushi tonight *


:tpd:Same for me. :dr


----------



## jquirit

Bone-in rib eye. Medium rare. Mmm.


----------



## shaggy

bbq spaghetti....yummmmmmmmmy


----------



## novasurf

T Bone and NY State Blue Cheese, grilled veggies, Urthel Samaranth.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Domino's: medium thin ham


----------



## Ace$nyper

Cooked some beef ribs with my dad, came out just killer :dr


----------



## sailchaser

Swiss cheese burgers with salad and hot german potatoe salad with my family and DAD:tu


----------



## rack04

Beef fajitas.:dr


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Just went out for Sushi for a business lunch/thing LOL.

Great stuff :tu


----------



## RPB67

Turkey Burgers and Ceasar Salad wraps.


----------



## stevefrench

Chicken a la King:tu


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Hot dogs.


----------



## sailchaser

andrewsutherland2002 said:


> Hot dogs.


:tpd:with to many onoins


----------



## RPB67

Homemade pizzas


----------



## 68TriShield

a #1 from McDonalds. With a child in the hospital,food doesn't mean to much.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

68TriShield said:


> a #1 from McDonalds. With a child in the hospital,food doesn't mean to much.


Dave im still praying for you:tu


----------



## 68TriShield

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Dave im still praying for you:tu


Thanks Will 

Franks and Beans tonight.


----------



## jquirit

Simplicity. Medium rare chuck steak and grilled zucchini squash.


----------



## RPB67

Grilled Chicken and some grilled veggies on the barbeque.


----------



## stevefrench

Sausage on a bun and tater-salad.:tu


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

chicken w/ season salt, olive oil and rustic rub. Oven baked potatoes w/ the same seasoning.


----------



## El Gato

Lobster and crab casserole with sauted asparagus, portabellas and pearl onions.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Garlic Jims gourmet Hawaiian pizza with hand tossed crust!:tu


----------



## RPB67

Ceasar Salad Wraps


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Last night....

Smoked baby-back ribs.... 3 styles....just plain smoked, dry-rubbed, and BBQ sauce. Cole slaw, potato salad, german-style potato salad, macaroni salad, fried cabbage, beans..... plenty of fiber. :BS

Anyway, I've showered and washed my hands numerous times since, but I can still smell the ribs on my fingers.....maybe a good thing. :dr


----------



## 68TriShield

Mr.Maduro said:


> Last night....
> 
> Smoked baby-back ribs.... 3 styles....just plain smoked, dry-rubbed, and BBQ sauce. Cole slaw, potato salad, german-style potato salad, macaroni salad, fried cabbage, beans..... plenty of fiber. :BS
> 
> Anyway, I've showered and washed my hands numerous times since, but I can still smell the ribs on my fingers.....maybe a good thing. :dr


What in gods name is fried cabbage?


----------



## Funnymantrip

Last night... Steak ums... 2 nights ago Sloppy Joes. Just felt like eating like a 12 year old the last couple of days. Tonight... Baconator.


----------



## Bigga Petey

Sardines, crackers, and six egg whites. Doesn't sound like much, but I don't need much tonight. Ate everything that was within reach of my fork over the past weekend.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

More oysters on the bbq with corn on the cob , toasted french bread chunks and cantaloupe.......now it's time to finish my Party corona...:ss


----------



## icehog3

Chicken tacos with corn tortillas, Chihuahua cheese and lots of guacamole.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

icehog3 said:


> Chicken tacos with corn tortillas, Chihuahua cheese and lots of guacamole.


and a couple bottles of Pelican Piss(aka Corona)? :r


----------



## Darrell

A shitty boxed sandwich. :bn


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Darrell said:


> A shitty boxed sandwich. :bn


at least it wasnt from Carl,s JR.....:r


----------



## icehog3

Fishbeadtwo said:


> and a couple bottles of Pelican Piss(aka Corona)? :r


No beer...but if I feel like one, got a fridge full of Guinness and Negra Modelo.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Just in case, I;ll send some PP to ya so you won't be lackin.....


----------



## ucubed

wow icehog...my 2 favorite beers right now...


----------



## parris001

Kraut and wienners, along with a bottle of Gnarly Head Zinfandel.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

steak and more oysters on 1/2 shell with bbq corn / bone in, and toasted french bread.......:tu


----------



## sailchaser

Fishbeadtwo said:


> steak and more oysters on 1/2 shell with bbq corn / bone in, and toasted french bread.......:tu


I just got dinner plans for tonight :tu:dr


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Leslie and I had Ribs and u know what else (what do i love):tu


----------



## MarkinCA

Cooked up 2 big slabs of tri-tip with sides of steamed broccoli. Burp After things settle down, will be moving on to dessert: fresh strawberries ladled over a slice of angel cake and topped with whipped cream. Ummmm, ummmmm, ummmmmm...:tu:ss

Double burp..


----------



## RPB67

Going for some Sushi !! :tu


----------



## benjamin

wing night at a local bar :tu


----------



## n3uka

made a thank you dinner for my parents.

rib roast 
herb roasted baby potatoes

For desert took them to Rita's for ices and custard

yea, we like it a bit rare


----------



## DETROITPHA357

RPB67 said:


> Going for some Sushi !! :tu


Had that 4lunch:dr



n3uka said:


> *yea, we like it a bit rare*


Man cook the Dammnn thang:r:r:r How did it taste


----------



## Darrell

n3uka said:


> made a thank you dinner for my parents.
> 
> rib roast
> herb roasted baby potatoes
> 
> For desert took them to Rita's for ices and custard
> 
> yea, we like it a bit rare


That looks good to me. :dr

I had Chili Colorado, Rice, Beans, Tortillas, and a Mexican Coke.


----------



## RPB67

Barbeque on the Charles river.

Steaks corn and lobsta and for dessert strawberries and fireworks,


----------



## n3uka

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Man cook the Dammnn thang:r:r:r How did it taste


Very good. We just finished the leftovers for dinner tonight.


----------



## stevefrench

Pizza and wings. :tu


----------



## jcarlton

Chipotle Rubbed NY Steaks 1 1/2 thick slathered with horseradish, Teriyaki shrimp, BBQ'ed white corn and Salad w/blue cheese dressing.:dr


----------



## sailchaser

I had a great time helping cook for the gang at work ,usual grill stuff and enough salads and cake to fill a semi truck :dr


----------



## The Professor

Grilled chicken breasts that turned out great. Also had corn on the cob, mixed veggies, and salad. Strawberry shortcake finished off the meal. :dr


----------



## scoot

I had an amazing turkey leg and a pulled pork sandwich from Bull's BBQ at the Phil's game.


----------



## awsmith4

Tonight I made Chili/slaw dogs :dr


----------



## livwire68

I had some garlic/coffee tritip, bananna/sweet potato casseole and cajun corn on the cob. I forgot to even eat dessert (I made chocolate filled raspberries)


----------



## Don Fernando

Tonight is BBQ night with some steaks, some tuna, some chicken, some burgers and some salads.


----------



## BostonBull

I went to a Brazilian Rodizio last night. Great stuff!

Salad, 4 types of steak, 2 types of pork, kielbaska, sausage, chicken hearts, and lamb.
Chocolate Mousse for dessert with a cappuccino.


----------



## Fenwick

Burgers and chicken at a 4th of July party with some Guinness to wash it down.


----------



## RPB67

Chicken and roasted potatoes


----------



## DETROITPHA357

My birthday party info: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=167338 :tu:tu


----------



## stevefrench

London Broil. :tu


----------



## benjamin

went out for crabs in baltimore with my parents and girlfriend...steamed crabs with old bay, fried shrimp, steamed shrimp, crab cakes, and all sorts of sides. and ice cream for dessert


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Spaghetti what else:dr


----------



## hardcz

sirloin burger


----------



## BigVito

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Spaghetti what else:dr


meatballs?

----------------
Now playing: Elvis Presley - Let Me Be Your Teddy Bear/Don't Be Cruel
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Old Sailor

Makin a nice sheppards pie!:tu


----------



## RPB67

Homemade Pizza and some Steak on the grille


----------



## stevefrench

Sausage on a bun and Greek salad. :tu


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

wonton eggdrop soup:tu


----------



## stevefrench

Three Cheese Tortellini and salad. :tu


----------



## Old Sailor

Home made chili!:dr:dr


----------



## sailchaser

Steak on the Grill,Galric Bread and Taco Salad :dr


----------



## MarkinCA

BBQ chicken chopped salad, and carrot cake for dessert:dr:dr


----------



## sailchaser

I out did myself last night and had Cinnamon sugar glazed thick cut pork chops slow roasted on the grill with seasoned rice and Cesar salad,I wish I had left overs:dr:dr


----------



## boonedoggle

Ribeye's and Shish Ka Bobs with some homemade biscuits. I believe I'm going to follow that up with a LG Small Batch #2! I've been waiting for this one for a long time.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Baked Tilapia filet, w/ season salt. Sauteed shrimp w/ cajun seasoning, soy and teryaki sauce.


----------



## sailchaser

Cashew pork with white rice


----------



## Darrell

Homemade coconut shrimp.


----------



## Old Sailor

Had my BD dinner a day early.........BBQ T-Bones, Baked Potatoes, BBQ onions and mushrooms, and coconut cream pie.:dr


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Baked chicken and some other stuff les made all I know it was:dr:dr:dr:dr
now it's time for a :ss


----------



## RPB67

barbequed chicken

and some fesh corn on the cob


----------



## stevefrench

Toasted salmon sandwiches and pickles. :tu


----------



## drunkensailor

My 88 year old Grandmother just got out of the hospital from having back surgery. I had my parents pick her up, bring her out to the house and cooked her (and my parents) her favorite meal. Walleye with a light breading, red skin potatoes with rosemary and olive oil, and cole slaw. It was good to see her smile and getting around so well. Now I'm sitting outside with a smoke and a full stomach. Feeling pretty good right now.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

drunkensailor said:


> My 88 year old Grandmother just got out of the hospital from having back surgery. I had my parents pick her up, bring her out to the house and cooked her (and my parents) her favorite meal. Walleye with a light breading, red skin potatoes with rosemary and olive oil, and cole slaw. It was good to see her smile and getting around so well. Now I'm sitting outside with a smoke and a full stomach. Feeling pretty good right now.


U sound like a great grandson:tu


----------



## stevefrench

Baked ziti. :tu


----------



## sailchaser

Waleye on the grill with broasted potatoes,salad and cranberry sauce:dr


----------



## Sailkat

sailchaser said:


> Waleye on the grill with broasted potatoes,salad and cranberry sauce:dr


That's the same thing I had for dinner!


----------



## j6ppc

Grilled rack of lamb, mashed potatoes and steamed (lightly) zucchini.


----------



## jmcrawf1

Last Night was Red beans and Rice with deer sausage


----------



## MCM

Last night was sushi. Lots and lots of sushi. :dr


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Slow roasted pork sandwich with onions, leeks and a pickled cabbage sauce.

DAMN tasty


----------



## mugen910

Last night was a veggie medley with beef strips over a bed of rice...then for the final kicker I took the woman to get ice cream while I got myself frappe!!! YUM!


----------



## El Gato

Fried Eggs with homefrie style potatoes and a big helping of :BS from my wife because I didn't buy here any beer today.


----------



## Dgar

RUM


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Passing up dinner for George Dickel no. 12.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

j6ppc said:


> *Grilled rack of lamb*, mashed potatoes and steamed (lightly) zucchini.


:dr:dr



Sailkat said:


> That's the same thing I had for dinner!


copycat



jmcrawf1 said:


> Last Night was Red beans and Rice with *deer sausage*


:dr



MCM said:


> Last night was* sushi*. Lots and lots of *sushi.* :dr


:dr



andrewsutherland2002 said:


> Passing up dinner for George Dickel no. 12.


----------



## sailchaser

Lazy and grumpy made pizza taste awfully good


----------



## DETROITPHA357

sailchaser said:


> Lazy and grumpy made pizza taste awfully good


Whatcha doing home so early


----------



## sailchaser

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Whatcha doing home so early


Had to run the orange box this week but have to work late fri and sat then I'm free for a week to look for dinner out on the water:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

sailchaser said:


> Had to run the orange box this week but have to work late fri and sat then I'm free for a week to look for dinner out on the water:tu


 I might be able to join ya.


----------



## sailchaser

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I might be able to join ya.


Just call me on the secret fish phone, you got the number :tu


----------



## MCM

Turkey tacos (soft) with a side of black beans. :BS


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Went out for Sushi last night

Maguro
Hotetgai
Shiromaguro
Unagi
Toro

Great night :tu


----------



## MCM

LasciviousXXX said:


> Went out for Sushi last night
> 
> Maguro
> Hotetgai
> Shiromaguro
> Unagi
> Toro
> 
> Great night :tu


I could easily eat unagi for breakfast, lunch and dinner. :dr


----------



## LasciviousXXX

MCM said:


> I could easily eat unagi for breakfast, lunch and dinner. :dr


Agreed my friend! It only comes in second to Maguro for me


----------



## clampdown

Homemade pulled pork BBQ, and homemade fries.


----------



## stevefrench

Grilled some hot Italian and honey/garlic sausage. :tu


----------



## RPB67

Chicken Wings and salad


----------



## gwc4sc

Sushi


----------



## Ron1YY

We're going to give this place a shot

http://www.crabhouseseafood.com/index.html

Just called to make a reservation and found out they have an "All You Can Eat Buffet"!!!!!!!!

I'll let you know how it is when we get back

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY

Ron1YY said:


> We're going to give this place a shot
> 
> http://www.crabhouseseafood.com/index.html
> 
> Just called to make a reservation and found out they have an "All You Can Eat Buffet"!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'll let you know how it is when we get back
> 
> Ron


THe food there is really good to great. The Buffet was not much to talk about. I'd go there again, but not for the buffet.

Ron


----------



## DETROITPHA357

White Castle:dr


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

spaghetti and garlic bread....:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Fishbeadtwo said:


> spaghetti and garlic bread....:tu


U had spaghetti and I wasnt invited


----------



## DSturg369

Tonight was a last minute, "throw-together" but was still :dr.

King Crab legs, garlic bread, and garlic-buttered pasta.


----------



## sailchaser

Had Burgers on the grill with home made cole slaw and the wife cooked:dr


----------



## rlacapra1

a double decker pb&j sammich :dr


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

grilled chicken wraps.


----------



## Fenwick

NOTHING! I had a big lunch at a training seminar, NY strip sirloin which was fantastic. So much so that I didn't even feel like eating any supper.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

one thing ive never done... Steak n Eggs... so... im trying it out =]


----------



## Darrell

Ravioli, Peas and mushrooms, and garlic bread.


----------



## n3uka

2 corn dogs and a beer


----------



## Pat1075

cheeseburger and potato salad


----------



## MCM

A very marginal soft pretzel.


----------



## zackly

Last night was beautiful in CT. Hot but not too humid.
I made dinner for my lovely wife & myself.

First, I poured myself a gin & tonic &

Grilled two Black Angus NY strip steaks. 
Had the first local sweet corn of the year (sweet like candy)
Local wax beans is a little garlic butter
Grilled garlic bread

Afterwards, we sat in our front yard with our two old dogs watching the sunset.
For dessert I had a:
Pepin Garcia Series JJ
Great cigar!
Great evening!


----------



## Bobb

I am VERY happy. A good friend of mine brought be sushi for dinner while I am working at the shop as a going away present. YUMMY!!!!!

I LOVE EEL!!!


----------



## 68TriShield

We went to the Japanese Steak House for Sushi and Hibachi Steak.

It will be leftover Fillet and Shrimp for lunch


----------



## sailchaser

Left overs,brats,buggers,salads and what ever else I can rummage up


----------



## MCM

A cheeseburger at the Colorado Rapids v Everton game.


----------



## sailchaser

I had a chef's salad :dr


----------



## fsjonsey

We ate at a little Mexican place called the Flying Burrito, located in Madison, about a half hour drive from me. I had the Habanero turkey tamales, smothered in Tomatillo sauce and garnished with Chihuahua cheese and Creme Fresh. All in all a fantastic meal.


----------



## livwire68

Some fried catfish, corn fritters and fried pickles! :dr


----------



## 68TriShield

Had some nice Beef Fillets on grill last night.


----------



## Bobb

Tonight was a single serving bag of smoked salmon, a peach, and a few Spicy Sweet Chili Doritos :dr


----------



## doctorcue

Got home late so I dug up some Casper hot-dogs & potato salad. It sufficed.


----------



## Darrell

A devil's spit burger from Famous Dave's in Gilroy. Then I came home and had 2 double shots of Zaya on the rocks.


----------



## Bobb

Darrell said:


> A devil's spit burger from Famous Dave's in Gilroy. Then I came home and had 2 double shots of Zaya on the rocks.


Zaya :dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## Cheeto

bacon wrapped creamcheese filled jalapeños :dr:dr


----------



## El Gato

Homemade chicken soup with asian noodles and seasonings. Mmmm.


----------



## RPB67

Chicken Cuttlets and some pasta


----------



## stevefrench

Spaghetti with garlic bread.:tu


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Ziploc omelet


----------



## stevefrench

Pizza & wings. :tu


----------



## :eevis

Breaksfast night for my son and I, Waffles!!!!!


----------



## sailchaser

Had some lunch meat roll ups and cheese,darn meetings, will make up for dinner at breakfeast:tu


----------



## awsmith4

Tonight I stopped by my Mother's and had her meatloaf :dr


----------



## livwire68

Got the smoker fired up and going to smoke some chicken breast. I will chop it and mix with cream cheese and fry in an egg roll wrapper. serve with a raspberry/jap dipping sauce and have some frozen pea salad.


----------



## sailchaser

Went out for a full slab of ribs and polished them off:dr


----------



## Old Sailor

BBQ pork tenderloin, mashed taters, acorn squash!


----------



## rack04

Wanted something easy so we made chili dogs.


----------



## newcigarz

Last night went with some Red Snapper fillets. Cooked them on the grill. 
had a little rice and green beans. Nothing like really fresh fish. Go them from 
a little fish market down the road and she filleted them right in front of us. :tu


----------



## RPB67

Pizza and salad


----------



## rx2010

ham and beans (with bacon and some garlic) on the stove simmering... mm mm smells good


----------



## Fresh50

Crock Pot Beef Stew!


----------



## SmokeyJoe

*The wife cooked up a pot of "Cranberry Beans" with a hunk of bacon - simmered all day.

Enjoyed two large bowls with some diced onion and some cornbread!

Who says you can't teach a Connecticut girl to cook Southern? * 



> * CRANBERRY BEAN *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cranberry Beans are known for their creamy texture with a flavor similar to chestnuts. Cranberry beans are rounded with red specks, which disappear on cooking. These beans are a favorite in northern Italy and Spain. You can find them fresh in their pods in Autumn. They also freeze well.
> 
> According to the USDA, the American 'cranberry bean' is the same bean as the Italian 'borlotti' and, as a matter of fact, a large percentage of the 'borlotti' beans sold in Italy are actually 'cranberry beans' imported from the U.S.
> 
> Another name for this bean in the U.S. is 'French horticultural bean'.
> 
> If you can't locate cranberry beans, an acceptable substitute is the pinto bean, and a second (but not as close) substitute would be red kidney beans.
> 
> These beans are related to the Tongues of Fire Beans. Very popular for Spanish, Italian and Portuguese dishes. They are ivory in color with red markings, sometimes red with ivory markings.


----------



## livwire68

Grilled Pork chops marinated in evoo, garlic & rosemary. Sauce is an onion, pear & balsimic vinegar. Grilled portabello stuffed with sundried tomato, marinated artichoke heart and some melted gouda on top. Thought I would try something different.


----------



## sailchaser

Had a great bacon cheese burger with seasoned fries


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

spiced pan seared fresh albacore tuna with yellow rice and corn o the cob with watermelon kicker......:tu


----------



## Les Paul

Pizza


----------



## stevefrench

Steak and pickles.:tu


----------



## Guest

Piked up some fresh ground chuck. I'm going to make me a great big, sloppy, juicy hamburger. Haven't had one in at least two months (not a REAL burger, that is!!) Possibility of some home made fries, OTOH, I may just have TWO burgers instead!!!:dr


----------



## Ron1YY

Making Manicotti with a meat sauce.

Side of Stuffed Peppers and Stuffed Cabbage

Slightly sweet red wine

Will end the night with some Martinis...Maybe flavored Martinis :tu


Ron


----------



## sailchaser

Ron1YY said:


> Making Manicotti with a meat sauce.
> 
> Side of Stuffed Peppers and Stuffed Cabbage
> 
> Slightly sweet red wine
> 
> Will end the night with some Martinis...Maybe flavored Martinis :tu
> 
> Ron


That sounds a lot better than the pizza and salad I had at work tonight:tu


----------



## Shabalula

Just smoked 4 racks of pork ribs and a bunch of beef ribs. Threw on some hot links for good measure :tu


----------



## boonedoggle

Hurricane hittin' us now....perfect weather for home made

CHILI!


----------



## 68TriShield

Ron1YY said:


> Making Manicotti with a meat sauce.
> 
> Side of Stuffed Peppers and Stuffed Cabbage
> 
> Slightly sweet red wine
> 
> Will end the night with some Martinis...Maybe flavored Martinis :tu
> 
> Ron


I bet it was a *blustery* night :hn


----------



## rrplasencia

Surf and Turf: Citrus smoked scallops, sweet potato puree, and a ginger glace and guava spy glazed short ribs


----------



## rrplasencia

rrplasencia said:


> Surf and Turf: Citrus smoked scallops, sweet potato puree, and a ginger glace and guava spy glazed short ribs


:tpd:sorry that was guava soy glazed


----------



## ucla695

Carnitas and carne asada tacos!! One of my favorites. :dr


----------



## 68TriShield

Last night it was Roast Pork Tenderloin...


----------



## sailchaser

68TriShield said:


> Last night it was Roast Pork Tenderloin...


And to think I had a Tuna Fish Sandwich:hn


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

open faced dungeness crab sammich!


----------



## partagaspete

Last night I made Lamb chops ad bulgogi. what a odd pairing but wifey hates lamb. My kids liked the lamb. I got it fresh at the butcher in my village I made a balsamic viniger and shallot sauce that was fatastic.

T


----------



## Bobb

Not quite dinner yet, but I'm sure I'll be eating this again as left overs.

Homemade Moose Chili with Chipotle Sour Cream!!! yummy :dr


----------



## BigVito

Bobb said:


> Not quite dinner yet, but I'm sure I'll be eating this again as left overs.
> 
> Homemade Moose Chili with Chipotle Sour Cream!!! yummy :dr


sounds tasty :dr
did you try moose head soup?


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Menu for tonite is fish taco with homemade indian fry bread, corn on the cob bbq style and choco cake for dessert.:tu


----------



## Ace$nyper

Falafel


----------



## Bobb

BigVito said:


> sounds tasty :dr
> did you try moose head soup?


No moose head soup yet.

Tonight I am listening to Frank Zappa while eating a salad with smoked salmon and basil blue cheese dressing. I am washing it all down with an Alaskan ESB...not a bad beer =)


----------



## Darrell

Meatloaf
Mac N' Cheese
Green Beans


----------



## rx2010

made some from scratch pan fried chicken strips

deelish


----------



## linty

oven roasted pork tenderloin with apple/pear compote


does anybody know a good but simple falafel recipe? I bought a bought of dry falafel mix and it was gross.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

skewered spiced chicken breast chunklets with jasmine rice.....


----------



## icehog3

Fishbeadtwo said:


> skewered spiced chicken breast chunklets with jasmine rice.....


Nummy! :dr


----------



## Scott W.

Chicken cutlets with a honey drizzle
mixed veggies
twice baked potato with bacon
Cabernet to wash it down


----------



## sailchaser

Blueberry Pancakes with Bacon it was a late diner breakfeast


----------



## stevefrench

Grilled some burgers and had some Greek salad. :tu


----------



## rx2010

wife's homemade chicken pot pie mm mm

for dessert, homemade lemon bars


----------



## Scott W.

A nice Tbone with a baked potato, tomato salad and a Syrah to wash it down.


----------



## xapa97

pulled pork sandwiches. Icecream for dessert. Ready to settle in for football. :tu


----------



## cphk96

Just sat down with a Tri-Tip that was slow cooking for the past 7 hours, horseradish sauce to complement the meat, a simple lettuce and tomato salad and Mug's rootbeer. I need to decide what cigar I am going to smoke with my after dinner coffee.


----------



## cherrybomb

fennel Seared tuna( two days off the boat) on a bed of carmelized onions with a port reduction and some willamette valley pinot noir to wash it down


----------



## Smokin Gator

Been doing the low carb thing for a while now... but sure broke off last night. I had a massive hamburger grilled in the Weber Performer using lump and mesquite chips. Served on an onion roll with potato salad and cole slaw. I was a happy boy!!


----------

